# Julep September 2013 (Spoilers)



## r4chel77 (Jul 21, 2013)

i'm totally rabid for doing it as the maven window just opened yesterday, but i'm bored with the current collection for august and already excited for september (let's hope it's epic like may??!!). in the next month, we should day dream about the perfect fall collection. i don't like to call it 'indian summer' (i.e. indian is native american') but that could be a cool collection with a rusty brown-orange creme, a mustard yellow-gray shimmer duochrome, dark indigo metallic...

see photos for 'inspiration board' (p.s. no i do not actually have time for this lol)











also, this isn't too recent but these shades definitely have yet to hit julep's website:

http://www.kendrixloves.com/2013/06/julep-qvc-exclusive-contemporary.html

i don't think a julep chocolate collection (mentioned dreamily in the august thread) is a far fetched idea. i love these!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 22, 2013)

Since it's brought up immediately in every Julep thread, "Will the new collection contain holos?!"

Probably not...


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since it's brought up immediately in every Julep thread, "Will the new collection contain holos?!"
> 
> Probably not...


 lol love this.. but i really, really do not understand the holo craze. i also don't know why i started a september thread in july for cosmetics at eleven/midnight with long day ahead.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yay for fall colors! I'm ready for them too.

I would really like to see a nice manicure tools set, possible in a fun color.  I used to have a gold set and I loved them.  Some ideas:





Oh, and I would love to see fall colors paired with more metals - gold, bronze, copper, hopefully in a glitter too (I would love more glitters and/or colors along the lines of Jane).


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Oh, and I would love to see fall colors paired with more metals - gold, bronze, copper, hopefully in a glitter too (I would love more glitters and/or colors along the lines of Jane).


 yes this! i would really like earthy shades in finishes like vivien, sharon, zelda, jane. a rich warm brown in the vivien finish/texture would be awesome, as would a dark green.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes this! i would really like earthy shades in finishes like vivien, sharon, zelda, jane. a rich warm brown in the vivien finish/texture would be awesome, as would a dark green.


I think we're on to something! A dark green glitter would just make me melt


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm wanting a green glitter holo- has anyone tried the orly holos- mermaid tale and sparkling garbage are haunting me, I think I need to purchase.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 22, 2013)

i kinda hate holos lol. but go purchase them if you really like them! i get some people wouldn't like vivien but i'd be nuts for it.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for fall colors! I'm ready for them too.
> 
> ...


 This sounds like such a brilliant idea. I would love a manicure kit from them!

I would also like their toe separators made of gel or something that will last after more than one or two uses.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This sounds like such a brilliant idea. I would love a manicure kit from them!
> ...


 you just gave me a good idea: it would be nice to have a gel or otherwise luxurious sleep mask.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> Yay for fall colors! I'm ready for them too. I would really like to see a nice manicure tools set, possible in a fun color.Â  I used to have a gold set and I loved them.Â  Some ideas:
> 
> Oh, and I would love to see fall colors paired with more metals - gold, bronze, copper, hopefully in a glitter too (I would love more glitters and/or colors along the lines of Jane).


 I love this idea. Everyone needs a good manicure set. I also love the metallics idea, although since there are two metallics in the Champange trio, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## jessicalriley (Jul 25, 2013)

> i'm totally rabid for doing it as the maven window just opened yesterday, but i'm bored with the current collection for august and already excited for september (let's hope it's epic like may??!!). in the next month, we should day dream about the perfect fall collection. i don't like to call it 'indian summer' (i.e. indian is native american') but that could be a cool collection with a rusty brown-orange creme, a mustard yellow-gray shimmer duochrome, dark indigo metallic... see photos for 'inspiration board' (p.s. no i do not actually have time for this lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 These images are lovely. The colors you mentioned will be perfect for fall, esp the rusty brown-orange crÃ¨me. Come on, Julep! September is my bday month, so I'd feel TOTALLY justified getting a full upgrade for the first time.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Really need a nice burnt orange color.  Would even be nice if it was textured.  Add in some blues because you could carry them into the Winter season.  Bring on Fall... so tired of summer already.  Love the manicure set idea.  I really need a new one!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm totally rabid for doing it as the maven window just opened yesterday, but i'm bored with the current collection for august and already excited for september (let's hope it's epic like may??!!). in the next month, we should day dream about the perfect fall collection. i don't like to call it 'indian summer' (i.e. indian is native american') but that could be a cool collection with a rusty brown-orange creme, a mustard yellow-gray shimmer duochrome, dark indigo metallic...
> 
> ...


 The qvc colors are gorgeous.  Hmm...just another product not offered to Mavens first (or not at all.)  I am finding this frustrating.  I am thinking about a quick email to Julep about it.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

I want Louise, Blair &amp; Leanne. How do I get my hands on them?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Jul 26, 2013)

nvm, I see I can buy all 4 in the set on the qvc site! Too bad they don't ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshY (Jul 27, 2013)

I would love for julep to come up with a hand soak for when you do manicures.  When I do my nails I soak my hands in one of those shaped bowls with spots for each finger.  I use plain water. Julep should come up with a deep-conditioning formula for hands and cuticles. Why not?  Most of us use some sort of foot soak.

I also agree that Julep should offer a larger range of tools.  I really like the nail files they have.  I got two in some mystery boxes.  However I have not seen them sold separately.  I also have the foot file and I like that too.


----------



## AshY (Jul 27, 2013)

As far as colors are concerned, I would like to see a deep shimmery cooper.  It should have different color shimmers than the polish like chocolate, rust, and gold.  I would also like to see a shimmery version of Coco or Lucy.  I think a deep indigo would be nice as well. 

I think they should base some of the colors off of fall foliage with shades of gold, red, rust and brown.  But they should have multiple finishes like shimmer or micro glitter.

I would also like to see some sort of fall top coat similar to Adele.  Like a chocolate-bronze holo.

Also, a plum shade with cranberry shimmer in it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 27, 2013)

> As far as colors are concerned, I would like to see a deep shimmery cooper.Â  It should have different color shimmers than the polish like chocolate, rust, and gold.Â  I would also like to see a shimmery version of Coco or Lucy.Â  I think a deep indigo would be nice as well.Â  I think they should base some of the colors off of fall foliage with shades of gold, red, rust and brown.Â  But they should have multiple finishes like shimmer or micro glitter. I would also like to see some sort of fall top coat similar to Adele.Â  Like a chocolate-bronze holo. Also, a plum shade with cranberry shimmer in it.


 I want everything you just said


----------



## cari12 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As far as colors are concerned, I would like to see a deep shimmery cooper.  It should have different color shimmers than the polish like chocolate, rust, and gold.  I would also like to see a shimmery version of Coco or Lucy.  I think a deep indigo would be nice as well.
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, I would like to see a deep shimmery cooper.  It should have different color shimmers than the polish like chocolate, rust, and gold.  I would also like to see a shimmery version of Coco or Lucy.  I think a deep indigo would be nice as well.
> 
> ...


I did my nails in Zoe this week, which is a deep copper metallic with gold microglitter.  I picked it up during the warehouse sale.  Not exactly what you described, but I'm really loving it.


----------



## AshY (Jul 27, 2013)

> I did my nails in Zoe this week, which is a deep copper metallic with gold microglitter.Â  I picked it up during the warehouse sale.Â  Not exactly what you described, but I'm really loving it.Â


 Pretty I wish I had picked that one up during the sale.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 27, 2013)

i think i cayenne from sephora by opi is a little different but i love it! and it's still on sale for half off


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think i cayenne from sephora by opi is a little different but i love it! and it's still on sale for half off


I've got that one too but haven't tried it yet.  I just love these kind of colors!


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 28, 2013)

C'mon Julep, make September a "wow" month for my bday! The colors in that first photo on this thread are gorgeous. I'd love to see a scorched orange or orange-red sea salt polish.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm kind of done w/ orange, I like it on other people, but it looks awful with my skin tone. I feel like every single box i've gotten this year has had orange, yellow or coral, so i'm hoping for some cranberry or plum shades myself


----------



## thebeverley3 (Jul 28, 2013)

> I did my nails in Zoe this week, which is a deep copper metallic with gold microglitter.Â  I picked it up during the warehouse sale.Â  Not exactly what you described, but I'm really loving it.Â


 Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would love to see velvet like emerald green polish, plum, silver blue and deep black reds.


----------



## AshY (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would love to see velvet like emerald green polish, plum, silver blue and deep black reds.


I agree.  I'm would love a shimmery emerald green/ black duochrome. Kinda like Blakely from July but different colors.


----------



## casualconcern (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree.  I'm would love a shimmery emerald green/ black duochrome. Kinda like Blakely from July but different colors.


 Totally! They need more duochrome finish polishes.


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 30, 2013)

i'd prefer duochromes more like julia and less like blakely. i found the former absolutely gorgeous and amazing but blakely is a lot less impressive. blakely comes off more as one shade rather than two distinct simultaneous shades, hence why hardly any photos show the duochrome whereas photos of julia capture it easily.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'd prefer duochromes more like julia and less like blakely. i found the former absolutely gorgeous and amazing but blakely is a lot less impressive. blakely comes off more as one shade rather than two distinct simultaneous shades, hence why hardly any photos show the duochrome whereas photos of julia capture it easily.


 I wouldn't really think of Julia a duochrome though. it implies there are two colours, which I guess technically Julia does have. I only think of duochromes as the blakely type colours (a la peridot) so that might be where the disconnect lies. A true gold/purple duochrome for me woul be more Orly Space Cadet (though that gold leans more green).

Also, the problem with blakely isn't that it's hard to capture two colours. Yes there are difficulties, but I don't primarily wear polish to take pictures of them to post online. I'd rather enjoy them in real life.





[x]


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 30, 2013)

well i don't consider blakely a duochrome because it's really like one color rather than two; to me, it's easy to see the separation with julia. the space cadet shade appears somewhat holo-like. i mentioned picture taking not because it's important at all but because it's a really clear way of pointing out that the shade isn't really two.

also, i was thinking after looking up more pictures of orly space cadet (they look a lot like blakely and not the pic you posted which i really do like the look of), it looks like a chrome finish with one shade that happens to reflect differently from other parts of the nail.

julia however is consistently two shades going on without needing to position your hand differently to see the other shade, so maybe that's a duotone and i actually really don't like duochromes. so maybe space cadet and blakely are duochromes and julia is a duotone.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well i don't consider blakely a duochrome because it's really like one color rather than two; to me, it's easy to see the separation with julia. the space cadet shade appears somewhat holo-like. i mentioned picture taking not because it's important at all but because it's a really clear way of pointing out that the shade isn't really two.
> 
> ...


 Well, I haven't used my Julia yet, but I'm making an assumption that it's a dupe for Zoya Daul (which I also have and use). In terms of duochrome, I define it as what chanel peridot is:





[x]

Duochromes have a shift of colour depending on the angle, whereas I see Julia as more of a flat a simultaneous colour, so you can pin down the colour (purple with gold sparkles) whereas in a duochrome you can't. I mean, it's pretty hard to define what duochrome really is, but like, I'd consider OPI Grape Set Match a (very weak) duochrome because of the shift from a pink-purple to a cool-purple. So Julep is more ilke ChG Peach on earth than it is like Chanel Peridot which is why I don't think of it as duochrome.







[x]

For me, a holo is something that scatters light to create a 3D effect. Basically I think of it as the pokemon cards everyone really wanted.

I mean they're both really "I'll know it when I see it" terms for me. I mean, it's hard to capture either in pictures. But nail polishes are made for wearing, not photographing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes this! i would really like earthy shades in finishes like vivien, sharon, zelda, jane. a rich warm brown in the vivien finish/texture would be awesome, as would a dark green.


 I adore the Vivien texture! I would love to see it in several colors .... but the warm brown sounds positively FALL!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we're on to something! A dark green glitter would just make me melt


 YES! We have to have several shades of green glitter!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this idea. Everyone needs a good manicure set. I also love the metallics idea, although since there are two metallics in the Champange trio, I'm not getting my hopes up.


 I would only want a manicure set if it was done GREAT! I have purchased individual tools that are fabulous in my opinion .... don't really want an inexpensive set just to have a matching set. I do want more Julep emery boards which I have not seen for sale at all!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The qvc colors are gorgeous.  Hmm...just another product not offered to Mavens first (or not at all.)  I am finding this frustrating.  I am thinking about a quick email to Julep about it.


 How do we see the QVC colors? And are you saying that we will not be able to purchase them at all through Julep?


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, I would like to see a deep shimmery cooper.  It should have different color shimmers than the polish like chocolate, rust, and gold.  I would also like to see a shimmery version of Coco or Lucy.  I think a deep indigo would be nice as well.
> 
> ...


 Ash .... everything you just said! JULEP - are you LISTENING? We would buy ALL OF THEM!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did my nails in Zoe this week, which is a deep copper metallic with gold microglitter.  I picked it up during the warehouse sale.  Not exactly what you described, but I'm really loving it.


 Beautiful color and just what I am feeling this week ... end of summer, thoughts of fall ... school starts in some counties here on FRIDAY!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do we see the QVC colors? And are you saying that we will not be able to purchase them at all through Julep?


 http://www.kendrixloves.com/2013/06/julep-qvc-exclusive-contemporary.html Click on the link to see the pretty qvc colors.

Who knows if or when they will be available through Julep.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've got that one too but haven't tried it yet.  I just love these kind of colors!


 Glad to know I'm not the only one who picks up colors and waits forever to try them!


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kind of done w/ orange, I like it on other people, but it looks awful with my skin tone. I feel like every single box i've gotten this year has had orange, yellow or coral, so i'm hoping for some cranberry or plum shades myself


 Same here, I joined in May and with the sales I've hit too, I have one lavendar, no plum or purple, one oxblood, no cranberry ... still standing by my opinion that Julep totally missed the mark with the Garden Party collection..... look at us ... already going over our wish list for September and we haven't even gotten our August box yet.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well i don't consider blakely a duochrome because it's really like one color rather than two; to me, it's easy to see the separation with julia. the space cadet shade appears somewhat holo-like. i mentioned picture taking not because it's important at all but because it's a really clear way of pointing out that the shade isn't really two.
> 
> ...


 Good explanation, Rach.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I haven't used my Julia yet, but I'm making an assumption that it's a dupe for Zoya Daul (which I also have and use). In terms of duochrome, I define it as what chanel peridot is:
> 
> ...


 I guess I'm simple-minded, but I see green and purple in these sets of pictures. Maybe they do show differently in-person. But other people learn whether they like them (usually) viewing photographed swatches online rather than somewhere in a store. At least with Julep, anyway.


----------



## angismith (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.kendrixloves.com/2013/06/julep-qvc-exclusive-contemporary.html Click on the link to see the pretty qvc colors.
> 
> Who knows if or when they will be available through Julep.


 Thanks for the link! I see one color esp. that would go with the chocolate collection I suggested in August thread! C'mon Julep, put together a chocolate collection!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link! I see one color esp. that would go with the chocolate collection I suggested in August thread! C'mon Julep, put together a chocolate collection!


 
Blair - Bombshell: "a coppery-pink mauve frost shade" 
Leanne - American Beauty: "a buff beige creme shade"

Louise - Boho Glam: "a chocolate taupe creme shade"

Paige - Classic with a Twist: "a smoky lavender creme shade

I think they could all go into a chocolate collection.  Terrific idea!  And the extra could be some real chocolates.

I want all the qvc colors except Leanne.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Blair - Bombshell: "a coppery-pink mauve frost shade"
> Leanne - American Beauty: "a buff beige creme shade"
> Louise - Boho Glam: "a chocolate taupe creme shade"
> Paige - Classic with a Twist: "a smoky lavender creme shade
> ...


 I just got my intro box for classic with a twist and one of my colors was Helen - a smokey lavender cream color. I wonder if its the same as Paige?


----------



## r4chel77 (Jul 30, 2013)

i had posted that qvc link in one of the threads recently.. i really wish we could have them. i don't think any of them look like helen and i also don't believe julep renames shades and passes them off as new.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did my nails in Zoe this week, which is a deep copper metallic with gold microglitter.  I picked it up during the warehouse sale.  Not exactly what you described, but I'm really loving it.


 I love that color! I don't think I have that one...


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had posted that qvc link in one of the threads recently.. i really wish we could have them. i don't think any of them look like helen and i also don't believe julep renames shades and passes them off as new.


 I agree. Several are VERY similar, but not repackaged. When held side-by-side, you can see the difference. I think the main problem is that Julep is just releasing too many colors every month and their creative/development staff can't meet our expectations.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone remember what day of the month the mystery boxes come out?

I know it won't be tomorrow (because of the secret store), but hopefully in the next week.  I know I'm just a little impatient here.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jul 31, 2013)

Last month's mystery box came out on the 8th


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Last month's mystery box came out on the 8th


 Thank You!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't wait to see what goodies will be in the mystery boxes. I really really really hope I am not disappointed. Tomorrow is the secret store; this will be my first visit.


----------



## angismith (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't wait to see what goodies will be in the mystery boxes. I really really really hope I am not disappointed. Tomorrow is the secret store; this will be my first visit.


 Enjoy, Jac13, and don't spend TOO much money! Save some for the mystery box! I hope it is open and stocked before I have to leave in the morning!


----------



## swimsalot (Jul 31, 2013)

> Enjoy, Jac13, and don't spend TOO much money! Save some for the mystery box! I hope it is open and stocked before I have to leave in the morning!


 My first time at secret store too. I hope the prices are really good


----------



## cari12 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I can't wait to see what goodies will be in the mystery boxes. I really really really hope I am not disappointed*. Tomorrow is the secret store; this will be my first visit.


 Me too!

I haven't bought one in several months but I'm hoping this one looks as awesome as they are hoping. It would be amazing if they did another higher value mystery box (still the same price but a higher value of products) like they did back with their New Year's box.

I'm still not sure I'll get one even if it looks awesome (I have tons of polishes and just bought a bunch of new ones during the warehouse sale), but it'll be hard to pass up - especially if they release it around the 9th (my birthday!)


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 1, 2013)

I didnt get an email yet but the secret store is open n there's a golden mystery box for 29.99


----------



## angismith (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didnt get an email yet but the secret store is open n there's a golden mystery box for 29.99


 I already posted over on the August thread ... I did some major damage in the Secret Store this morning. Don't forget, newbies, when you are in the Secret Store, you can also add to your order from the menu's Savvy Deals and Maven Exclusives (or anything in their shop, for that matter). I really wanted to pick up the Suede Collection, but alas, it still shows Out of Stock! I'm hoping the Golden Mystery Box doesn't contain the Champagne Trio, since I bought it as an add-on for August box.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 1, 2013)

> I already posted over on the August thread ... I did some major damage in the Secret Store this morning. Don't forget, newbies, when you are in the Secret Store, you can also add to your order from the menu's Savvy Deals and Maven Exclusives (or anything in their shop, for that matter). I really wanted to pick up the Suede Collection, but alas, it still shows Out of Stock! I'm hoping the Golden Mystery Box doesn't contain the Champagne Trio, since I bought it as an add-on for August box.


 Angie, I am glad you were pleased with the secret store. I can't wait to see what's in the golden box. This new addiction of my mind is starting to add up, lol.


----------



## AshY (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already posted over on the August thread ... I did some major damage in the Secret Store this morning. Don't forget, newbies, when you are in the Secret Store, you can also add to your order from the menu's Savvy Deals and Maven Exclusives (or anything in their shop, for that matter). I really wanted to pick up the Suede Collection, but alas, it still shows Out of Stock! I'm hoping the Golden Mystery Box doesn't contain the Champagne Trio, since I bought it as an add-on for August box.


Now, I wish I didn't skip. I want to know whats in the secret store.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Now, I wish I didn't skip. I want to know whats in the secret store.


 Rachel put links to the secret store that she said work for everyone. Check back in this thread, but it may be in the August thread.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now, I wish I didn't skip. I want to know whats in the secret store.





> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rachel put links to the secret store that she said work for everyone. Check back in this thread, but it may be in the August thread.


 Yup, she posted the links in the August thread - there's also a code that takes $9 off the mystery box!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 1, 2013)

> Yup, she posted the links in the August thread - there's also a code that takes $9 off the mystery box!


 I hate that I had already checked out when I saw that code. CURSES!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 1, 2013)

yeah check the august thread! soryr i couldn't post even more links; i don't know them. i'm going to check the swap group right now and post more links if possible (in the august thread).


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the chromes, surfed, cranberries, burnt metallic should all be pushed to October. September I want freaky purples and Dracula red!!! Maybe I'm a goof but I'm just thinking if we get all the oxblood and burnt orange what are we going to do for October?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 3, 2013)

So I ordered the two summertime mystery box glitter polishes and Oscar from the secret store on August 1st.  Checked out and looked on the forum and saw that someone posted a 9 dollar of code for the gold mystery box!!!  How could I resist???  Had to place an order immediately for the gold mystery box.  Hope it is a great one.  Thanks for the code!!!


----------



## AshY (Aug 3, 2013)

When does the countdown officially start?

There are only 17 more days until the Julep September collection is revealed!!!!

I'm ready.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got my first of two orders in the mail today from the Secret store. That was quick. That means the gold mystery box should be here any day. Has anybody else gotten theirs?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Just checked my tracking number and my lovelies should arrive on Monday. Did you ladies notice that the mystery boxes were sent insured?! I am excited!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked my tracking number and my lovelies should arrive on Monday. Did you ladies notice that the mystery boxes were sent insured?! I am excited!


 The insurance thing is a new USPS priority feature. I think they include $50 insurance free on every shipment now. My Birchbox store order also came insured too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just checked my tracking number and my lovelies should arrive on Monday. Did you ladies notice that the mystery boxes were sent insured?! I am excited!


 My is supposed to arrive tomorrow, too! I have seen a couple of spoilers over in the August thread, I'm just hoping that I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 4, 2013)

I wish I hadn't skipped, but I have almost 100 bottles of polish!

I just opened up Alice, the pretty shimmer lavender from a couple months back and I really really love that color.

Originally looking at it, it didn't strike me as particularly special, but then this week for whatever reason, I really really wanted to wear that color, so it was awesome to find it!


----------



## angismith (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I hadn't skipped, but I have almost 100 bottles of polish!
> 
> ...


 CaliMel, you sound like me ... I don't have THAT many polishes, but I do sometimes I forget I have colors...that is why I want to display mine on racks, because with them just in a box, I forget! I really do ... could I have Nailzheimer's Disease??? Sorry ... I couldn't resist ... I know how serious Alzheimer's is ... I have family members on both sides of my family suffering greatly from this desease right now.


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 5, 2013)

got mystery box 1, spf hand cream, January, fina, coco (dupe but one of my favorites!!) And alfre and earrings and oxygen nail treatment. Overall I like everything. However I thought the "golden" mystery box would be more spectacular.


----------



## hdmom (Aug 5, 2013)

Has Julep let slip any spoilers about what kind of colors/finishes we can expect for September yet?


----------



## AshY (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute earrings.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think Julep tried to put a box together focusing on hands. The jewelry and candy were nice treats. I am overall pleased with my boxes. I received version 2 and 3; no dupes.


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

Oooh La La!  I love the orange.  A hunter green accent nail with a clear gold glitter topcoat would look so Fall-ish.  Great inspiration with the pictures.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think we're on to something! A dark green glitter would just make me melt


 
Yes!!  It would be fabulous.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already posted over on the August thread ... I did some major damage in the Secret Store this morning. Don't forget, newbies, when you are in the Secret Store, you can also add to your order from the menu's Savvy Deals and Maven Exclusives (or anything in their shop, for that matter). I really wanted to pick up the Suede Collection, but alas, it still shows Out of Stock! I'm hoping the Golden Mystery Box doesn't contain the Champagne Trio, since I bought it as an add-on for August box.


 Good to know!  I received my first box last month and am in LOVE.  I bought the Trio as an add-on this month, as well.


----------



## angismith (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think Julep tried to put a box together focusing on hands. The jewelry and candy were nice treats. I am overall pleased with my boxes. I received version 2 and 3; no dupes.


 That's great, Jac13! You are going to be LOADED with polish!


----------



## AshY (Aug 6, 2013)

Is anyone going for the Andy Warhol set (Abbie, Amy, Reagan and Cody)?  I own all but Abbie, but I have Charlie and Nikki.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone going for the Andy Warhol set (Abbie, Amy, Reagan and Cody)?  I own all but Abbie, but I have Charlie and Nikki.


 I got Abbie in a set during the warehouse sale and it's the first Julep polish I've experienced the dreaded staining with, and of course since it is yellow my nails now look like I have jaundice :- lol! So if you do decide to get it, make sure you use a base coat (because I don't think I did and I'm having the hardest time getting the stain out!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2013)

Abby is the worst polish when it comes to staining. I used julep base coat &amp; it didn't matter- it's been 2 months &amp; I swear I can still see staining. If anyone wants it Pm me &amp; u can have it!! Just send me a self addressed envelope- it's only been used for 2 accent nails


----------



## sldb (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Abby is the worst polish when it comes to staining. I used julep base coat &amp; it didn't matter- it's been 2 months &amp; I swear I can still see staining. If anyone wants it Pm me &amp; u can have it!! Just send me a self addressed envelope- it's only been used for 2 accent nails


PMed you


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Abbie in a set during the warehouse sale and it's the first Julep polish I've experienced the dreaded staining with, and of course since it is yellow my nails now look like I have jaundice :- lol! So if you do decide to get it, make sure you use a base coat (because I don't think I did and I'm having the hardest time getting the stain out!)


 I had used a base coat and it still stained my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mackenzie and Joan stained my nails as well.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the info. It didn't occur to me that there maybe issues with staining. I have Zoya Liberty pixie dust and I use a white polish underneath. It protects my nails from staining. This might work for Julep as well.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> Thanks ladies for the info. It didn't occur to me that there maybe issues with staining. I have Zoya Liberty pixie dust and I use a white polish underneath. It protects my nails from staining. This might work for Julep as well.


 Liberty was the worst staining I had ever seen. I soaked my nails in warm water, baking soda &amp; peroxide for 10 minutes &amp; it came right off. However, I'll try the white underneath next time! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Liberty was the worst staining I had ever seen. I soaked my nails in warm water, baking soda &amp; peroxide for 10 minutes &amp; it came right off. However, I'll try the white underneath next time! Thanks for the tip.


 


> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks ladies for the info. It didn't occur to me that there maybe issues with staining. I have Zoya Liberty pixie dust and I use a white polish underneath. It protects my nails from staining. This might work for Julep as well.


 Where were you ladies last week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had terrible staining from Liberty. I'll definitely keep the white polish in mind for next time and I'll try the baking soda/peroxide soak if I have staining issues in the future.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

I will make sure I do not use Abbie. That is the worst!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used a base coat and a white polish under Abbie and it still stained.


 See, I guess my question is how does some thing like that get past quality control?  And who is determining that a product that stains that badly is acceptable to sell?  I understand that some polishes will stain, but with a base coat and a white polish, to me, that would be unacceptable.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree luckyme. That means the color bled through the protection base AND another polish!! There should be a caution or advisory about the polishes that stain, especially the ones that are worse than others.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

what beauty products are you all hoping for? they just came out with the one-use masks but i would like a set of three tubes that they could sell individually in larger sizes. however, they haven't done anything like that (i.e. with the lipsticks in may being mini and never sold individually or larger or expanded into more colors). they have had the warming foot scrub in the sale section since the savvy deal page existed so i bet they're reformulating it (they've reformulated the hand scrub and hand cream).

i don't like the 'workhorse' type products like the foot stick- i'd rather have the pampering ones. i would be interested in a foot scrub, cuticle/nail treatment, moisturizing or blackhead removal mask.. i'd especially like an anti-aging, moisturizing eye cream and cooling eye de-puffer.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> what beauty products are you all hoping for? they just came out with the one-use masks but i would like a set of three tubes that they could sell individually in larger sizes. however, they haven't done anything like that (i.e. with the lipsticks in may being mini and never sold individually or larger or expanded into more colors). they have had the warming foot scrub in the sale section since the savvy deal page existed so i bet they're reformulating it (they've reformulated the hand scrub and hand cream). i don't like the 'workhorse' type products like the foot stick- i'd rather have the pampering ones. i would be interested in a foot scrub, cuticle/nail treatment, moisturizing or blackhead removal mask.. i'd especially like an anti-aging, moisturizing eye cream and cooling eye de-puffer.


 Hmmmm....that is a great question. Since last month I've been thinking about what would really WOW me in a box/collection. Honestly, I love EVERY SINGLE color I got last month. I liked the mix of cremes and shimmers. But the foot stick seemed really blah... So...which products did I love? The lipstick- specifically the red. Also, the mighty cuticle oil is awesome. I also like the freedom topcoat &amp; rock star hand Creme. So, with these things in mind, a glass nail file (I know they have one, but it is never in stock!) or body scrubs &amp; lotions in new scents would be winners in my book. I'm hesitant to ask for any facial treatments because I'm really picky about what I put on my face. I'd be happy to try out new things, but I'm just not sure that is the best direction for Julep to go. Maybe they should ask us Mavens for input on products in the works. Maybe put a few small samples in boxes &amp; have us pick which ones (if any) we would like for them to develop? I just like the idea of having input in developing new products! Sorry for the long post, but this is something I've been mulling over for a while.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....that is a great question. Since last month I've been thinking about what would really WOW me in a box/collection. Honestly, I love EVERY SINGLE color I got last month. I liked the mix of cremes and shimmers. But the foot stick seemed really blah... So...which products did I love? The lipstick- specifically the red. Also, the mighty cuticle oil is awesome. I also like the freedom topcoat &amp; rock star hand Creme. So, with these things in mind, a glass nail file (I know they have one, but it is never in stock!) or body scrubs &amp; lotions in new scents would be winners in my book. I'm hesitant to ask for any facial treatments because I'm really picky about what I put on my face. I'd be happy to try out new things, but I'm just not sure that is the best direction for Julep to go. Maybe they should ask us Mavens for input on products in the works. Maybe put a few small samples in boxes &amp; have us pick which ones (if any) we would like for them to develop? I just like the idea of having input in developing new products!
> ...


 i'm hesitant about facial products, too but because they made the rockstar and pedi cremes so well, i think they can make other types, too. rockstar is hands down the best one i've ever tried.

however, i do not need any new body care. i was just thinking it could be fun to have candles for the fall. however, i know a lot of people like julep strictly for body products so that might not sell well for them.


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 6, 2013)

I had Bea on from August's box and it stained my nails SO BAD. I actually went to get my nails done when I still had it on and when the lady was trying to take it off I even heard her say "what the..." I used Zoya's Anchor basecoat with it as well- so just a warning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Abby is the worst polish when it comes to staining. I used julep base coat &amp; it didn't matter- it's been 2 months &amp; I swear I can still see staining. If anyone wants it Pm me &amp; u can have it!! Just send me a self addressed envelope- it's only been used for 2 accent nails


 I agree! It is the worst.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 6, 2013)

> i'm hesitant about facial products, too but because they made the rockstar and pedi cremes so well, i think they can make other types, too. rockstar is hands down the best one i've ever tried. however, i do not need any new body care. i was just thinking it could be fun to have candles for the fall. however, i know a lot of people like julep strictly for body products so that might not sell well for them.


 You are right about the cremes! They are spot on. I do get excited about trying new masks &amp; treatments. I think of them as an indulgence, so special pampering products could be a good route for julep to pursue. Honestly, I mostly get excited about the polish. If there is a product I like, I grab a box with colors I like that includes the desired product. That's the beauty of Julep's system!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 7, 2013)

i can't justify 20 bucks for two polishes though when half the box is basically a product. i get it and i don't mind the selection system but i do love to be excited about the product. i almost, almost was tempted to get my box (bombshell) because of lacey but now hearing about the bea one staining (read it in a few places, i believe) i'm super glad i didn't.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't used my Bea polish yet. I wonder if I use a white polish under it if it will still stain? I guess I was thinking if it is 4-5 free than there should be less chance of staining especially colors that are not highly pigmented.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 7, 2013)

I would love if Julep did a fall variety of their mini lipsticks but that seems very unlikely. Maybe a few plum shades or wearable reddish oranges. I really wish they would present a few more makeup products. I'm kind of in love with blushes and lip stains and would love if julep gave those a a shot. A great smelling facial scrub and mask might be nice but they have yet to do any form of skincare that I can recall. Maybe a mask with glycolic since they've tried his with the hand cream might be more in their comfort zone. I don't really want a new body care product. I rarely get excited over those. I really hope that September is filled with rich fall colors! I've been dying to upgrade for a while now but nothing's pulling me in.


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm hesitant about facial products, too but because they made the rockstar and pedi cremes so well, i think they can make other types, too. rockstar is hands down the best one i've ever tried.
> 
> however, i do not need any new body care. i was just thinking it could be fun to have candles for the fall. however, i know a lot of people like julep strictly for body products so that might not sell well for them.


 I got a sample of the rockstar lotion.  I'm emotionally allergic to that type of smell.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

Candles would be a nice extra gift that's not included as part of set. I would love to see different textures, something bold and daring. I would be interested in a nice foot exfoliate and scrub. Preferably a high end component, that would be a nice addition to polish.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 7, 2013)

> i can't justify 20 bucks for two polishes though when half the box is basically a product. i get it and i don't mind the selection system but i do love to be excited about the product. i almost, almost was tempted to get my box (bombshell) because of lacey but now hearing about the bea one staining (read it in a few places, i believe) i'm super glad i didn't.


 I almost got bombshell, too, but I really didn't want the product. I see what you mean. I've only been a Maven since May, and May was the only month I was dying to get the product. I was so darn excited about those lipsticks! I think they were totally worth a third of the cost if the box. I usually look at NOT getting it girl as giving up a polish, so the product has to convince me it is better than the polish. It sounds like you are the same! Also, I hope you added on Lacey bc it is so pretty!


> I would love if Julep did a fall variety of their mini lipsticks but that seems very unlikely. Maybe a few plum shades or wearable reddish oranges. I really wish they would present a few more makeup products. I'm kind of in love with blushes and lip stains and would love if julep gave those a a shot. A great smelling facial scrub and mask might be nice but they have yet to do any form of skincare that I can recall. Maybe a mask with glycolic since they've tried his with the hand cream might be more in their comfort zone. I don't really want a new body care product. I rarely get excited over those. I really hope that September is filled with rich fall colors! I've been dying to upgrade for a while now but nothing's pulling me in.


 I'm with you on the makeup items. Color cosmetics get me as giddy as nail polish! I was trying to think of nail/body care items for them to include, but on second thought those would be too boring. Butter London just came out with some cosmetics, &amp; I think Julep could follow the same route. I, too, have been dying to upgrade! September is my bday month, so I can totally justify it this time around. Actually my bday is Sept 25, so they will have two chances to grab me since the window opens on 9/20 for October. Maybe they will do two stunning collections in a row and I will get super birthday presents to myself!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what beauty products are you all hoping for? they just came out with the one-use masks but i would like a set of three tubes that they could sell individually in larger sizes. however, they haven't done anything like that (i.e. with the lipsticks in may being mini and never sold individually or larger or expanded into more colors). they have had the warming foot scrub in the sale section since the savvy deal page existed so i bet they're reformulating it (they've reformulated the hand scrub and hand cream).
> 
> i don't like the 'workhorse' type products like the foot stick- i'd rather have the pampering ones. i would be interested in a foot scrub, cuticle/nail treatment, moisturizing or blackhead removal mask.. i'd especially like an anti-aging, moisturizing eye cream and cooling eye de-puffer.


 I love the idea of eye cream.  

I also wish Julep would put that Mint Condition pedi cream in a Maven box.  Yes, I'm still annoyed that it is only in the intro boxes. 





Also, I love the mini lipsticks &amp; wouldn't mind seeing more colors of those.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree luckyme. That means the color bled through the protection base AND another polish!! There should be a caution or advisory about the polishes that stain, especially the ones that are worse than others.






a stain advisory would be nice.


----------



## angismith (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the idea of eye cream.
> 
> ...


 I don't think I would want an eye cream in my nail box. And yes, I am annoyed about the Mint Condition, too. A PERFECT PAIRING to me, just based on colors, would have been the friction stick (blue packaging), pedi cream (green packaging) and a blue or green nail color to coordinate with the other two colors. Visually appealing. If Julep just HAS to expand into other beauty care products, I would like to see them expand the polish/lipstick combo like Butter London is doing. And it seems like Julep's lipsticks went over well with most people, but that was before I joined. I am very picky about my lipstick though, so maybe I am just dreaming if I think that would be a good direction to go. Mostly, I wish they would work on NAIL PRODUCTS! I DO NOT LIKE the Hand Creme in the Golden Mystery Box. I had ordered the hand brightening cream, but I could see a difference in one application. Maybe with continued use. But I LOVE the Glycolic Hand Scrub. Wonderful stuff! Now I need a really GOOD foot scrub .... wonder how the Glycolic Hand Scrub would work on the feet??? Anybody tried it?


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 7, 2013)

Wish they would hurry up and hint at the mystery boxes already!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Wish they would hurry up and hint at the mystery boxes already!


 I feel your pain, lol! I am more excited about what's in the box then the actual box. Now that's crazy. I think it is just the anticipation.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wish they would hurry up and hint at the mystery boxes already!


 Me too!

I even went back through my emails to see what dates they'd released them (around the 8th-12th of the month) before. So it should be by the end of this week, Monday at the latest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if I'll get one yet but I had such a good experience with the Golden mystery box I want more so I'll probably cave :-D Especially if it includes a limited edition color.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can't justify 20 bucks for two polishes though when half the box is basically a product. i get it and i don't mind the selection system but i do love to be excited about the product. i almost, almost was tempted to get my box (bombshell) because of lacey *but now hearing about the bea one staining (read it in a few places, i believe) i'm super glad i didn't.*


 
Argh, nooooo! That's the box I picked!

Zoya Darcy looks crappy on my fingernails, though I wanted to love it. I had high hopes for Bea.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I would want an eye cream in my nail box. And yes, I am annoyed about the Mint Condition, too. A PERFECT PAIRING to me, just based on colors, would have been the friction stick (blue packaging), pedi cream (green packaging) and a blue or green nail color to coordinate with the other two colors. Visually appealing. If Julep just HAS to expand into other beauty care products, I would like to see them expand the polish/lipstick combo like Butter London is doing. And it seems like Julep's lipsticks went over well with most people, but that was before I joined. I am very picky about my lipstick though, so maybe I am just dreaming if I think that would be a good direction to go. Mostly, I wish they would work on NAIL PRODUCTS!* I DO NOT LIKE the Hand Creme in the Golden Mystery Box.* I had ordered the hand brightening cream, but I could see a difference in one application. Maybe with continued use. But I LOVE the Glycolic Hand Scrub. Wonderful stuff! *Now I need a really GOOD foot scrub *.... wonder how the Glycolic Hand Scrub would work on the feet??? Anybody tried it?


 I use the Pink Grapefruit Body scrub on my feet &amp; legs. Leaves them feeling soft and moisturized.

I love the Glycolic hand scrub (but have only used it on my hands).  I haven't tried the hand creme in the Golden mystery box, but now I'm suspicious of it.  What didn't you like about it?


----------



## angismith (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Pink Grapefruit Body scrub on my feet &amp; legs. Leaves them feeling soft and moisturized.
> 
> I love the Glycolic hand scrub (but have only used it on my hands).  I haven't tried the hand creme in the Golden mystery box, but now I'm suspicious of it.  What didn't you like about it?


 The thickness and stickiness of it and how little difference it appeared to make. I have been using Caudalie's Hand and Nail Cream, but am thinking of switching to Crabtree and Evelyn's Rose.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

> Argh, nooooo! That's the box I picked! Zoya Darcy looks crappy on my fingernails, though I wanted to love it. I had high hopes for Bea. :madd:


 Yea, I have Zoya Darcy. Although the color is gorgeous it is hideous on my nails. I was thinking maybe I received a bad bottle. I guess it is just the formula.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 8, 2013)

so i was in the hospital again tonight (lucky me) but it appears everything is actually getting better and i just have to take more advil AND tylenol (i didn't know people ever took both). alas, i am here finally! it's kinda sad perhaps that i stalk the julep threads but whatever.



> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't used my Bea polish yet. I wonder if I use a white polish under it if it will still stain? I guess I was thinking if it is 4-5 free than there should be less chance of staining especially colors that are not highly pigmented.


     even light colors can be highly pigmented, it's just a different color. i thought that bea was lighter, like half pigmented half white mixed, but it appears in swatches to be almost a washed out lemon neon sort of shade.



> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love if Julep did a fall variety of their mini lipsticks but that seems very unlikely. Maybe a few plum shades or wearable reddish oranges. I really wish they would present a few more makeup products. I'm kind of in love with blushes and lip stains and would love if julep gave those a a shot. A great smelling facial scrub and mask might be nice but they have yet to do any form of skincare that I can recall. Maybe a mask with glycolic since they've tried his with the hand cream might be more in their comfort zone. I don't really want a new body care product. I rarely get excited over those. I really hope that September is filled with rich fall colors! I've been dying to upgrade for a while now but nothing's pulling me in.


 this is an excellent idea!!! ahh. email it to them asap?



> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I almost got bombshell, too, but I really didn't want the product. I see what you mean. I've only been a Maven since May, and May was the only month I was dying to get the product. I was so darn excited about those lipsticks! I think they were totally worth a third of the cost if the box. I usually look at NOT getting it girl as giving up a polish, so the product has to convince me it is better than the polish. It sounds like you are the same!
> ...


 i almost never am lured towards it girl (except in march; i really didn't think i needed a new hand creme- until they sent me one as a surprise! rockstar's my favorite). bombshell boxes are what i want the most every month, so it's pretty surprising the profile fits my polish tastes every month. i do love products but i like makeup and pampering products; i don't want to spend my 'treat money' budget on a foot stick. also, i saw the butter london cosmetic release, and i thought the picture i saw of the mascara colors was of liquid liners. i would never wear colored mascara save for a random occasion (i.e halloween) but i LOVE liquid liners. i can't find a high end brand that makes quality liners in a wide, fun and bold variety. urban decay was my favorite but they have a glossy sheen so the black and brown aren't quite dark enough. the kat von d black liner is amazing but not waterproof. then, other brands like MUFE and stila are excellent but they give you very little. urban decay gives a whopping 0.25oz (making it way cheaper by the ounce than even maybelline- yep i calculated it) and then kat von d gives something even higher i think (in the one with the brush, not the marker style).. stila gives 0.016 oz for the same price as UD, so it's just a joke. i don't wear pencil liner so i go through that amount in a couple of weeks. why am i going on a liner rant? lol



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thickness and stickiness of it and how little difference it appeared to make. I have been using Caudalie's Hand and Nail Cream, but am thinking of switching to Crabtree and Evelyn's Rose.


 mm i was going to gift the spf 30 every day cream to my mother for her birthday but now i'm not sure.. i absolutely love rockstar but having got the mystery box, i was going to gift it to her since i have enough hand creme for myself. is it bad? why would they charge $28 for it (the original price is OUTRAGEOUS to me)


----------



## AshY (Aug 8, 2013)

There's a new mystery box out, ladies!

Who's going to get it? what about that new color?

It's cute but I think Zoya Ananka is similar, and I have that. 

I'll skip this box, I will wait for another mystery box until more colors are released.  I don't need any more dupes.




MAVEN  
SHOP  
CONNECT  
MEET JULEP


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

> There's a new mystery box out, ladies! Who's going to get it? what about that new color? It's cute but I think Zoya Ananka is similar, and I have that.Â  I'll skip this box, I will wait for another mystery box until more colors are released.Â  I don't need any more dupes.
> 
> MAVEN  SHOP  CONNECT  MEET JULEP  [/TR]
> 
> ...


 I will definitely order one


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 8, 2013)

I won't order a mystery box but I'm loving that Evie color! I'm keeping my fingers and *really* hoping julep makes me happy this month because I'm getting tired of skipping!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I won't order a mystery box but I'm loving that Evie color! I'm keeping my fingers and *really* hoping julep makes me happy this month because I'm getting tired of skipping!


 I'm with you here.  I'm skipping this mystery box &amp; really hoping for a great upcoming Maven box.  We can always hope, right?


----------



## ydlr20 (Aug 8, 2013)

Skipping the mystery box as well since I purchased the popsugar fall limited edition box. Trying to budget myself :-(


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so on the fence! I want it but I don't! Rats!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *so i was in the hospital again tonight (lucky me) but it appears everything is actually getting better and i just have to take more advil AND tylenol (i didn't know people ever took both). alas, i am here finally! it's kinda sad perhaps that i stalk the julep threads but whatever.*
> 
> So sorry you are still not well ... I stalk the polish threads too though!


----------



## angismith (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mm i was going to gift the spf 30 every day cream to my mother for her birthday but now i'm not sure.. i absolutely love rockstar but having got the mystery box, i was going to gift it to her since i have enough hand creme for myself. is it bad? why would they charge $28 for it (the original price is OUTRAGEOUS to me)


 Rachel, it is not TERRIBLE, but for $28 I expected better than what I was already using at $15 which I thought was ridiculous when I bought it. It is thicker than I am used to and felt really sticky for quite a few minutes, like it was just sitting on the skin and not really absorbing into it. I expect more from a hand creme. And if I am going to pay $28 for it, I expect to really, really like it!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's wishing you speedy recovery. It's no fun having to take medicine. I also love reading the posts on the forum.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Has anyone had any success finding a discount code?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 8, 2013)

There won't be a discount code - I think we were just lucky last time.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 9, 2013)

i wonder how many fewer people will get the mystery box at the $24.99 price? they sold out when we could get them for $19.99 again. i think that $24.99 for $70 worth of product is a really good deal but only when they actually ARE good. i know a few people were disappointed with theirs but the themed ones (miami, hamptons, whichever the other was) were really good boxes. if we could rely on them being awesome, more people would get them. i know there's always the risk of dupes but it's true that the boxes contain a lot of old stock. IMO, if it's in the sale section, it shouldn't have any more value in the mystery box than the current price.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wonder how many fewer people will get the mystery box at the $24.99 price? they sold out when we could get them for $19.99 again. i think that $24.99 for $70 worth of product is a really good deal but only when they actually ARE good. i know a few people were disappointed with theirs but the themed ones (miami, hamptons, whichever the other was) were really good boxes. if we could rely on them being awesome, more people would get them. i know there's always the risk of dupes but it's true that the boxes contain a lot of old stock. IMO, if it's in the sale section, it shouldn't have any more value in the mystery box than the current price.


 I use to get them all when they were 19.99, now that they're 24.99 I have only gotten two.  The biggest annoyance I see is that they have old colors in them, like when I got the Spring mystery box it had dark fall colors in it so it wasnt even spring-y.  I feel like they used to always say how many polishes/products would be in them too? Or maybe I'm remembering wrong, but now we usually have no clue except for the featured polish.  Of course my mind always assumes fabulous things could be in there, and then I set myself up for disappointment when it has polish from years/seasons ago.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i wonder how many fewer people will get the mystery box at the $24.99 price? they sold out when we could get them for $19.99 again. i think that $24.99 for $70 worth of product is a really good deal but only when they actually ARE good. i know a few people were disappointed with theirs but the themed ones (miami, hamptons, whichever the other was) were really good boxes. if we could rely on them being awesome, more people would get them. i know there's always the risk of dupes but it's true that the boxes contain a lot of old stock. *IMO, if it's in the sale section, it shouldn't have any more value in the mystery box than the current price.*


 Yes, this.

I mean, great marketing by them to get rid of old stock, but as a long-term strategy don't you just alienate customers if they feel like they're getting ripped-off?

ETA: just got my Golden mystery box and was all excited because it looked big, but that was to accommodate the lotion box it seems: I got version 1 with Anne, Nan, Maria and Jane (all pretty!).


----------



## JC327 (Aug 9, 2013)

The last mystery box I got was the sea salt mystery box. I haven't been too excited about any of the other ones.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 9, 2013)

Have y'all seen this? It's on Julep's FB.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea I wonder what that is all about. I think this is an attempt to get us excited about September.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a feeling that there might be an old or well existing product in one or all of their boxes instead of a brand new product.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have y'all seen this? It's on Julep's FB.


 I saw that a few days ago and thought it was kind of disappointing.  It's starting to seem like they are not even _trying_ to be competitive and give us new and exciting things



.  Hopefully the second product is a great one and maybe this will just be the other product for the Modern Beauty box? I already have all this stuff, except for the drops which dont interest me. 

It does say that you can offer another suggestion too and I saw a lot of people commenting that they wanted the new mint pedi cream instead of one of these.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

So has anyone ordered the mystery box?


----------



## autopilot (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So has anyone ordered the mystery box?


 (maybe)


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 9, 2013)

I did and mostly because I've only been subbing since April and the chance of dupes may be slim and I had the extra moola. I got the bigger box.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 9, 2013)

> I did and mostly because I've only been subbing since April and the chance of dupes may be slim and I had the extra moola. I got the bigger box.


 I got the big mystery box as well. I am hoping for a mixture of beauty products and nail polish. I would love to win the gift card for $1k.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 9, 2013)

Would



> I got the big mystery box as well. I am hoping for a mixture of beauty products and nail polish. I would love to win the gift card for $1k.[/qWouldn't we all lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have y'all seen this? It's on Julep's FB.


 Jessica, I saw it and voted, but was frustrated by the limitations of the voting. At the time I looked at it, the drops were way ahead and I don't see the need for drops. And everyone who got the Golden Mystery Box got the Oxygen treatment. I just don't feel like Julep at this point is listening to what we really want and are just following a business growth formula. Sorry to be such a downer. Anybody noticed the home page redesign and all the categories for products in the menu? Makes you wonder if they are going to develop the makeup and hair products even more?


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did and mostly because I've only been subbing since April and the chance of dupes may be slim and I had the extra moola. I got the bigger box.


 You are the customer that the Mystery Boxes seemed to be marketed for, LinaMingo. Hope you enjoy your mystery box and I hope it is a GREAT mystery box that makes me rethink my current attitude about them .... plus I do love Evie ... even though Julep's colors look good, sometimes even great onscreen ... nothing prepares me for how much MORE beautiful they are in person! And I feel like Evie is going to be one of those GREAT colors!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 10, 2013)

> Jessica, I saw it and voted, but was frustrated by the limitations of the voting. At the time I looked at it, the drops were way ahead and I don't see the need for drops. And everyone who got the Golden Mystery Box got the Oxygen treatment. I just don't feel like Julep at this point is listening to what we really want and are just following a business growth formula. Sorry to be such a downer. Anybody noticed the home page redesign and all the categories for products in the menu? Makes you wonder if they are going to develop the makeup and hair products even more?


 I didn't see which products were in the lead bc I was on my phone. I think we have a right to be downers at this point! If they don't want to add new products, then I would be interested in being able to choose which established product you'd like in your box. It would be an affordable way to restock on favorites. For example, you get to pick one product in addition to 2 polishes, pick 2 for the makeup only box, or none if you want only polish. (Sorry I just woke up &amp; I can't think of all the box names! Coffee time.) IMO the box price is worth two products or one plus 2 polishes! Esp if it is something we already use &amp; love- I'd be adding the hand creme, freedom topcoat, &amp; cuticle serum all of the time! New products should be the special extra gift- deluxe sample size or even foil packets would be fine. You're right. They aren't listening.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jessica, I saw it and voted, but was frustrated by the limitations of the voting. At the time I looked at it, the drops were way ahead and I don't see the need for drops. And everyone who got the Golden Mystery Box got the Oxygen treatment. I just don't feel like Julep at this point is listening to what we really want and are just following a business growth formula. Sorry to be such a downer. Anybody noticed the home page redesign and all the categories for products in the menu? Makes you wonder if they are going to develop the makeup and hair products even more?


 Yes, Julep got $10m in funding a while back to expand into other products, so it's part of their business plan. 

http://www.julep.com/funding-announcement


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 10, 2013)

> You are the customer that the Mystery Boxes seemed to be marketed for, LinaMingo. Hope you enjoy your mystery box and I hope it is a GREAT mystery box that makes me rethink my current attitude about them .... plus I do love Evie ... even though Julep's colors look good, sometimes even great onscreen ... nothing prepares me for how much MORE beautiful they are in person! And I feel like Evie is going to be one of those GREAT colors!


 This will be my 3rd mystery box. The cupid box was great because I was new so I guess I've been with them since February not April now that I think about it. The one last month was nice but I could help but feel a tad jealous of those that received 17 polishes in theirs but paid the same I did. But it was also a lesson on mystery boxes and the gap in low Val to high Val worth if the box.


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, Julep got $10m in funding a while back to expand into other products, so it's part of their business plan.
> 
> http://www.julep.com/funding-announcement


 So, Lulubelle, are we here at MuT not part of their use of social media to market products? We have to respond using Facebook, Pinterest, Twitter, and YouTube for our voices to be heard? That is what I got from the article.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Lulubelle, are we here at MuT not part of their use of social media to market products? We have to respond using Facebook, Pinterest, Twitter, and YouTube for our voices to be heard? That is what I got from the article.


 I'm sure MuT posters is a small (but vocal) fraction of their user base.  I would guess that they do take the opinions shared here into account, but they also have a larger clientele as well as their own strategic plans to take into account. 

Say what you will about Julep, but their business model has been successful thus far.  They are still a young company and it remains to be seen has they will navigate going forward - I'm sure there will be ups and downs.  People complain a lot, but on the other hand, I don't know of any other nail polish brand that gives so many different options during a one month period to purchase a variety of items.  There were two separate mystery box offerings this month, not to mention various other sales, plus the regular Maven collection.  Each month people seem to expect more and more, and at some point, more will not be offered.


----------



## angismith (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure MuT posters is a small (but vocal) fraction of their user base.  I would guess that they do take the opinions shared here into account, but they also have a larger clientele as well as their own strategic plans to take into account.
> 
> Say what you will about Julep, but their business model has been successful thus far.  They are still a young company and it remains to be seen has they will navigate going forward - I'm sure there will be ups and downs.  People complain a lot, but on the other hand, I don't know of any other nail polish brand that gives so many different options during a one month period to purchase a variety of items.  There were two separate mystery box offerings this month, not to mention various other sales, plus the regular Maven collection.  Each month people seem to expect more and more, and at some point, more will not be offered.


 Lulubelle, the main thing I want is more polish! Even if they recycled colors from this time 2 years ago, or 1 year ago, as long as it is appropriate for whatever season is approaching. I am an It Girl, both with Julep and in life. I joined the Maven program for nail polish. And like I have said before, when Julep gets it right, they REALLY get it right! But I also see through some of their marketing strategies and I don't like that aspect. They have some really beautiful colors in their inventory that would still sell well to new Mavens and instead they just leave them out of stock. They could have made an extra $20 off me if they had just restocked their Suede Collection this month. Older Mavens may have said, "Meh." but as a newer Maven, I really wanted to buy them. And a lot of people on here have a lot of good ideas that Julep could tap into, but I don't see them doing it. Maybe they are and we just don't know it. They have done well so far and I only wish for more future success for them.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lulubelle, the main thing I want is more polish! Even if they recycled colors from this time 2 years ago, or 1 year ago, as long as it is appropriate for whatever season is approaching. I am an It Girl, both with Julep and in life. I joined the Maven program for nail polish. And like I have said before, when Julep gets it right, they REALLY get it right! But I also see through some of their marketing strategies and I don't like that aspect. They have some really beautiful colors in their inventory that would still sell well to new Mavens and instead they just leave them out of stock. They could have made an extra $20 off me if they had just restocked their Suede Collection this month. Older Mavens may have said, "Meh." but as a newer Maven, I really wanted to buy them. And a lot of people on here have a lot of good ideas that Julep could tap into, but I don't see them doing it. Maybe they are and we just don't know it. They have done well so far and I only wish for more future success for them.


 Just because an opinion is shared here on Wednesday and Julep hasn't responded to it by Friday (I'm exaggerating, but hopefully you get the point) doesn't mean they aren't taking things into account.  Besides, people hiss and moan on one day and then decide the next that no, they really do like it after all.  Production lines don't change on a dime, at least from my understanding.  I'm guessing collections are planned well in advance.  I can also see where certain polishes may not be brought back, such as special finish polishes, because they are more trendy and tend to go out of popularity more quickly (crackles, anyone?)

It is quite possible that Julep has factored into their strategic plan that they will only keep a Maven subscriber for a period of time (let's say a year) before that person cancels, and that they may skip 4 out of those 12 months.  And they may be okay with that as long as the base keeps growing and/or they expand into other products and/or a maven buys a mystery box even if they skipped the regular box and/or they respond to one of the 3 sales going on that month.  So, from Julep's perspective, your expressed lack of satisfaction probably doesn't factor in because you bought the Maven box, bought the mystery box, and indulged in a sale, all in a month's time.  What other nail polish brand is getting those results?  I speak from experience, as in the 10 months I've been a Maven, I've acquired 52 of their polishes, so roughly 5 a month.  In comparison, I've got 70 OPI polishes, which I've been buying for the last 10 years.  At this pace, Julep will far surpass all my other brands (308 polishes in total). 

I may have drunk too much coffee today, I'm going to shut up now


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because an opinion is shared here on Wednesday and Julep hasn't responded to it by Friday (I'm exaggerating, but hopefully you get the point) doesn't mean they aren't taking things into account.  Besides, people hiss and moan on one day and then decide the next that no, they really do like it after all.  Production lines don't change on a dime, at least from my understanding.  I'm guessing collections are planned well in advance.  I can also see where certain polishes may not be brought back, such as special finish polishes, because they are more trendy and tend to go out of popularity more quickly (crackles, anyone?)
> 
> ...


 Lulubelle, no such thing as too much coffee! I enjoyed the conversation and the different viewpoint! You pointed out a couple of things I may not have considered already.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lulubelle, no such thing as too much coffee! I enjoyed the conversation and the different viewpoint! You pointed out a couple of things I may not have considered already.


 Thank you, I fear coming across as too strident sometimes - tone can be hard to get right online




.


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, I fear coming across as too strident sometimes - tone can be hard to get right online
> 
> ...


 Yes, it can ... I usually try to keep it light, but I was just so frustrated with August's colors...but September window will be open in 9 more days, so the hope is alive that it's going to be GREAT!


----------



## angismith (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I posted this in August's thread and didn't get a response. In the Cotton Candy Mani from August's Secret Store, there is a bottle of Nail Therapy. It says it can be used alone or with polish. Has anyone tried it and what where your results? I swiped it on a nail and it is very shiny. Just wondering about using it as a base?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with you Lulubelle. I think Julep has a winning marketing strategy. I joined 2 months ago. Because of the sales, mystery boxes and sub box, I have accumulated 29 polishes. Zoya comes in 2nd with 19. I think Zoya colors and textures are prettier but I have to check their Facebook page for sale updates. The sales are not as frequent and there isn't a sub box. If they had one, I would have more polishes. At some point, sooner than later, I will get tired of polish and move to something else. I think it's a good idea that Julep is expanding their business to provide more options.


----------



## kittiecat (Aug 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it can ... I usually try to keep it light, but I was just so frustrated with August's colors...but September window will be open in 9 more days, so the hope is alive that it's going to be GREAT!


 
I wasn't a fan of the August either.  I wanted to be I really did but I just could talk myself into it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm ready for September to "Wow" me... Here's hoping to a fabulous month.. Cheers to Mavens!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 11, 2013)

> I'm ready for September to "Wow" me... Here's hoping to a fabulous month.. Cheers to Mavens!!!


 YES! Hooray for September! Just 9 days away from the window.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe it's almost Maven box time again. There may be a Julep vs Bondi debate going on, but seriously, I'm an addict. The more polish the better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've heard someone say that the difference between a hoarder and a collector is a display case...guess it's a good thing I display (at least part of) mine! I love collecting colors and picking out the subtle differences.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

That soon! I have sooo many polish from this month! I haven't had a chance to try them. Plus I have my mystery box on its way after the heels of Bondi. I am right behind you in the addict line, lol.


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! Hooray for September! Just 9 days away from the window.
> 
> ...


 Keep telling yourself that, Jessica!!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

Has no one tried the Julep Nail Therapy I asked about? Am I going to have to be a guinea pig?


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no problems with the Nail Therapy. I love it. I use it to give my nails a breather - hoping it can restore them and help them from any polish damage. My nails are strong so its not like I notice a real difference or I think its just that I'm too impatient and end up painting my nails a day later so I don't give it a chance to work lol but my mom has weak and brittle nails and she loves it. It has made her nails stronger and it has helped even out the discolouration in her nails. So I'm going to guess this this product like all other products just depends on the person/their body/their nails.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm ready for September to "Wow" me... Here's hoping to a fabulous month.. Cheers to Mavens!!!


 I'm secretly hoping it doesn't "WOW" me. Need to save money and not buy any more polish for a while - or at least till all my unopened bottles are finally opened and used at least once!  

But I hope it "WOW" all of you ladies


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no problems with the Nail Therapy. I love it. I use it to give my nails a breather - hoping it can restore them and help them from any polish damage. My nails are strong so its not like I notice a real difference or I think its just that I'm too impatient and end up painting my nails a day later so I don't give it a chance to work lol but my mom has weak and brittle nails and she loves it. It has made her nails stronger and it has helped even out the discolouration in her nails. So I'm going to guess this this product like all other products just depends on the person/their body/their nails.


 Thanks for the review, foxyroxy! I was debating about wearing it as a base coat. Still on the fence. I racked up on the Bondi Collection, including I'm Vers, so I may go completely Bondi bottom to top just to try them this week. But I also have a couple of colos that I just HAVE TO TRY that I got from Julep this month. I have more polish than nails at this point and yet I am still awaiting September collections from both Julep and Bondi!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *foxyroxy-26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! the hubby told me I could build a bridge across the Atlantic with all the polish I have.


 Sounds like nail polish is multipurpose and you can therefore justify buying a few more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! the hubby told me I could build a bridge across the Atlantic with all the polish I have.


 Is that right? Could a certain British gentleman be contributing to that bridge across the Atlantic? And Butter London, too?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Angie, I think JC is busted,lol.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Angie, I think JC is busted,lol.


   Too bad I haven't told him now I need to work on building a bridge to the pacific.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 12, 2013)

is the new window open yet? =D =D


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 13, 2013)

1 more week!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Julep experts...I need your help!

Last night I decided to swatch and inventory all my nail polish. I actually had less than I thought with 105 bottles. However, as I was swatching, I noticed that two of my Juleps have the same name Nadia. Is this right or is one of them mislabeled? The bottom label fell off of the yellow one, but that one is listed as Nadia on the website and on the upc code from the bottle. I can't seem to find the teal ish one. Thanks for your help!



..


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 13, 2013)

> is the new window open yet? =D =D


 Almost!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am ready to be blown away, hopefully,lol.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Julep experts...I need your help!
> 
> ...


 The yellow is Nadia, but I am unsure of the teal. As far as I know Julep hasn't repeated names.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Julep experts...I need your help!
> 
> ...


 Nadia is from Julep, so it might just be a mislabel. You can call them and try to see what it might be...


----------



## autopilot (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Can we get a better look at the teal? Is it shimmery?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The yellow is Nadia, but I am unsure of the teal. As far as I know Julep hasn't repeated names.


 Yep, I agree.  I have Nadia and it is definitely the yellow polish you showed.  Did the label come off &amp; maybe you mistakenly put it on the unlabeled blue polish? 








> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can we get a better look at the teal? Is it shimmery?


 I agree.  I thought maybe it could be Lena, but not too sure.  Do you have Lena?  You could compare.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Yep, I agree.  I have Nadia and it is definitely the yellow polish you showed.  Did the label come off &amp; maybe you mistakenly put it on the unlabeled blue polish?
> 
> ...


 I bet that's what I did! Especially since the yellow doesn't have a label on the bottom, lol.

No shimmer at all. I wonder if it might be Amy... I was googling images and I have the other two colors in the one of the giggles and smiles collection (charlotte and rose) , so I think I must have purchased that at some point. It looks close on my monitor.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hm, a little OT, but does anyone know how Blakely compares to this new OPI?





Peace &amp; Love &amp; OPI from their new San Fran collection. They also describe it as "See your mani shift from purple to green."

I might go ahead and get blakely if that's the case that it's a dupe/near dupe. &gt;:


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet that's what I did! Especially since the yellow doesn't have a label on the bottom, lol.
> 
> No shimmer at all. I wonder if it might be Amy... I was googling images and I have the other two colors in the one of the giggles and smiles collection (charlotte and rose) , so I think I must have purchased that at some point. It looks close on my monitor.


 you could check your order history! that should help.

the purple green opi duochrome appears a bit streaky in that photo; the one from julep isn't streaky at all.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you could check your order history! that should help.
> 
> the purple green opi duochrome appears a bit streaky in that photo; the one from julep isn't streaky at all.


 i don't mind the streaks actually! I know it horrifies some people, but it gives a more metallic feel to the polish imo. it just kills me when the streaks aren't straight XD taking forever to get my nails perfect ugh

but i'll go ahead and put in an order for blakely sooner or later then &gt;: want


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you could check your order history! that should help.
> the purple green opi duochrome appears a bit streaky in that photo; the one from julep isn't streaky at all.


 Yeah, I did, but I didn't see it. Unless I got it in the Cupid's mystery box. I have a lot more Juleps than what's on my order history because of trading, though. I'm just going to call it Amy, lol.


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! Hooray for September! Just 9 days away from the window.
> 
> ...


 I think I have the details of my display case worked out with hubby. Now to get him started on the project ... we are way behind with all the medical appts. Bedroom remodeling is still on the table AND I can't seem to stop buying polishes!


----------



## angismith (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nadia is from Julep, so it might just be a mislabel. You can call them and try to see what it might be...


 I have noticed that my newer polishes have It Girl or whatever type you are on the label like that. The older polishes do not. I would definitely say that your bottles are mislabeled as Nadia just came out in July as one of the It Girl colors (the yellow, that is).


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

Ladies, I took the initiative to start a new thread under Nail Talk forum. I hope you will check it out and post YOUR dream wish list, too.!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137256/polish-wish-list-fall-collection-2013

Thanks,

Angi


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

SIX MORE DAYS, LADIES!!!!!! I can't wait to see Julep have a GREAT September Collection!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SIX MORE DAYS, LADIES!!!!!! I can't wait to see Julep have a GREAT September Collection!


 I sure hope so.  There are so many other companies that have gorgeous colors for the fall.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, a little OT, but does anyone know how Blakely compares to this new OPI?
> 
> ...


 It is close. I have the OPI on now but to me it shifts more to the green while blakely shift more blue.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is close. I have the OPI on now but to me it shifts more to the green while blakely shift more blue.


 thanks! would it too much to ask for a comparison swatch? I like green more than blue. Do you think it's as streaky?


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks! would it too much to ask for a comparison swatch? I like green more than blue. Do you think it's as streaky?


I just tried to take a picture of the OPI  and I can't get the green to show in the pic.   I will try and take it at home tonight and compare the two.   Now I'm curious.  I think it is more apt to streak that the Julep.  But it may be me applying it because this was my first OPI after a long line of Julep, Zoya and now Bondi.   And the OPI brush seems much wider than the Julep brush.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just tried to take a picture of the OPI  and I can't get the green to show in the pic.   I will try and take it at home tonight and compare the two.   Now I'm curious.  I think it is more apt to streak that the Julep.  But it may be me applying it because this was my first OPI after a long line of Julep, Zoya and now Bondi.   And the OPI brush seems much wider than the Julep brush.


 Hm, I think so too. I did my nails in DS Mystery last night and the brush was really difficult to work with. I really don't understand why people prefer larger brushes. I'm not sure how big P&amp;L&amp;OPI would be, but I didn't remember having too much trouble with my OPI Nein! Ok Fine from last year's fall collection.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

Julep posted on their FB announcing something surprise will be revealed tomorrow. Any guess?!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't get a decent picture but the Opi peace is identical to the Julep Blakely at least indoors. I think in the sun there may be a difference but it is not sunny enough to test it out. The Opi is going into the give away stash just because I like the Julep brush better.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't get a decent picture but the Opi peace is identical to the Julep Blakely at least indoors. I think in the sun there may be a difference but it is not sunny enough to test it out. The Opi is going into the give away stash just because I like the Julep brush better.


 Oooh, I'd trade you for it! Do you have any Julep wishlist polishes (or general wishlist items)? have about 20+ unopened juleps at this point because... I fail... at life. ^^;;


----------



## JC327 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't get a decent picture but the Opi peace is identical to the Julep Blakely at least indoors. I think in the sun there may be a difference but it is not sunny enough to test it out. The Opi is going into the give away stash just because I like the Julep brush better.
> ...


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 15, 2013)

I just caved and bought the big mystery box and some other colors. Spent 52 for 110 bucks worth.I used beautybio code to save 50 percent off one color.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Kinda disappointed about the sale. Prices are kinda steep. I'm on no buy right now. Aaah!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did this apply to the picnic box too?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> did this apply to the picnic box too?


 That supposedly expired last night


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That supposedly expired last night


that's what I thought.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

I have so many brite colors, I figured this would be a perfect time to stock up on the more darker fall colors they have.

9 polishes - $40 and beautybio code  total is $30 and some change


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's what I thought.


 oops it's still in cart and showing up 




 i hope i didn't mislead you (though picking 9 colours of your own choice is probably a better deal than 7 mystery colours + a lipstick)


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oops it's still in cart and showing up
> 
> ...


That's true.  I already received my box with NY lippies and I rec'd Paris lippies in the original box a few months ago.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, I'd trade you for it! Do you have any Julep wishlist polishes (or general wishlist items)? have about 20+ unopened juleps at this point because... I fail... at life. ^^;;


 Kyuu!!!!!! Do not SAY that! You just OVERSHOP at times.......


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

How many more days until the new Maven window opens???


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh, I'd trade you for it! Do you have any Julep wishlist polishes (or general wishlist items)? have about 20+ unopened juleps at this point because... I fail... at life. ^^;;


LOL.  I have at least the many unopened myself.   But I have five teen nieces so anything I "duplicate" goes to them.  Along with anything else they can find out of my sample stash.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many more days until the new Maven window opens???


 5 more days!!!! I feel like you knew that though! I have enough points for an upgrade box so I want it to be good! I noticed the beauty product is often a make it or break it reason I chose to skip or not for some reason. If the foot stick had been a totally different product I might have taken the plunge last month. I always end up liking most of the colors. I do wish they would do more special effect polishes though.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL.  I have at least the many unopened myself.   But I have five teen nieces so anything I "duplicate" goes to them.  Along with anything else they can find out of my sample stash.


 Chelsea, I don't know if you are lucky or unlucky to have 5 teen nieces! I bet they raid your stash all the time!!! And I bet you all have a great time when they do!


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 5 more days!!!! I feel like you knew that though! I have enough points for an upgrade box so I want it to be good! I noticed the beauty product is often a make it or break it reason I chose to skip or not for some reason. If the foot stick had been a totally different product I might have taken the plunge last month. I always end up liking most of the colors. I do wish they would do more special effect polishes though.


 I did, I did! What I have noticed listening to others talk is that Julep seems to be having a so-so month that is followed up by a GREAT month, thinking of July and May in my case (since I have joined). Everybody seems to have loved May's box and July's box, but complained a lot about the DD creme in June and August, what can I say? I have been one of the big complainers, but they did KNOCK IT OUT OF THE PARK with The Champagne Trio! So who knows? I may be let down with September's box ... expecting too much.


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 15, 2013)

this is probably what the product is for this month http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPb354bnaE


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is probably what the product is for this month http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPb354bnaE


 BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!   I hate it!


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!   I hate it!


 Oh wow I love it but I am a skin care junkie


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> this is probably what the product is for this monthÂ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPb354bnaE


 Hmmm....not exciting, but I'd like to try it!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow I love it but I am a skin care junkie


 Oh sorry.  



  Hope that wasn't rude.  I just have a cleanser I love and am not switching it up.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> Oh sorry. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't have one that I'm in love with, so I'd be open to trying it. I kinda like that they are sticking their toes in the skincare pool, but I don't think there is going to be one cleanser that works for all skin types. Skin care is not a one-size-fits-all type of business.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is probably what the product is for this month http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPb354bnaE


 I LIKE IT! What I don't like is that I am a Julep Maven and somehow this link is out there on YouTube and Julep didn't direct me to it ... wels5711 did! Thank you for the sneak peek, I am pretty sure you are right. But if I don't switch boxes from It Girl and it is the beauty product, I won't have access to it unless I upgrade or buy it in the Secret Store.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have one that I'm in love with, so I'd be open to trying it. I kinda like that they are sticking their toes in the skincare pool, but I don't think there is going to be one cleanser that works for all skin types. Skin care is not a one-size-fits-all type of business.


 Same here, Jessica ... I don't have one that I am in love with. Years ago, I used Pond's Cold Cream religiously. Did you notice she took off her mascara, too? I have a terrible time finding an eye remover product that does not cause puffy, itchy eyes the next morning.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow I love it but I am a skin care junkie


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 15, 2013)

Yikes I don't know if I want to wash my oily face with more oil. I don't see that working out well. I'd give it a shot but I love my black soap. I really like juleps simple packaging! I also love that they're trying new things! Far better than a foot stick. Maybe I'll use it in the winter at night. It looks like it removes makeup fairly well at least.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am kicking myself so hard for wasting my Beauty Bio code on one polish. I used it right away before I knew it was more than just 50% off ONE polish. Sigh. Definitely saving future codes for better usage in the future.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd bet some money that the cult product the woman in the video mentions (that this new Julep oil cleanser is based on) is the DHC cleansing oil.  I have oily skin, and I have tried DHC's cleansing oil, and it's actually pretty nice.  It really does work the way the video describes: it cleans your skin and leaves it feeling soft, smooth, not oily, and not tight.  

I would definitely be open to getting this new product in my Maven box, depending on whether or not I like any of the polishes on offer.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm actually intrigued by this product (lol terrible skin forever u__u) so I'm excited for next month. Who wants to bet that the sponge is an extra item we'd have to pay for and not in any boxes, including the upgrade?? 





Additionally, I really liked the video too. She seemed weirdly genuine about the product, and it was kind of... charming? Like, she obviously likes it which is why she's a good person to tell us about it, but also she wasn't like "This is the Best Thing You'll Ever Use Ever Ever". She mostly just told us about the product and why she liked it. BB ladies can take a few tips


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually intrigued by this product (lol terrible skin forever u__u) so I'm excited for next month. Who wants to bet that the sponge is an extra item we'd have to pay for and not in any boxes, including the upgrade??
> 
> ...


 You're completely right about that, Kyuu.  It was just one big advertisement, but I liked her and her approach to talking about the product, so I didn't mind!


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 15, 2013)

> Julep posted on their FB announcing something surprise will be revealed tomorrow. Any guess?!


 Yay!!! I was feeling ill today so I need a lite surprise to cheer me up. I'm still up at midnight I'm going to login and see if I can find it.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 15, 2013)

> Chelsea, I don't know if you are lucky or unlucky to have 5 teen nieces! I bet they raid your stash all the time!!! And I bet you all have a great time when they do!


 What stash???? About this time of the month I get the "have all of your boxes come in yet text." With two of them blue eyes blonds and two brown eyes brunettes and a hazel eyes red head. There is nothing that goes to waste in any of my subs.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 15, 2013)

omg! i'm so excited about the cleansing oil.

technically i have an almost full one by josie maran and i love it. i sort of love the nude skincare line's oil more. i definitely plan on getting this!

what everyone should know is that cleansing oils take forever to use up, so if this is half the box, it is WELL WORTH THE MONEY. my josie maran one was $30 and i've owned it since may. i use it at least once a day and it only looks like maybe several tablespoons are missing. definitely a sixth or seventh of the bottle.

!!!! so exicted! i was worried because i get excited every month and then sometimes the collection just isn't appealing at all. woohoo! okay i will stop with my exclamation points.... !!!! 

also, i think cleansing oil is the perfect product for a universal box item because it works on everyone from dry skin to oily skin. if you have oily skin, using an oil regimen will actually help your skin to stop the overproduction of sebum (your own oil). i have super thirsty skin (argan oil/tartes maracuja oil and nude skincare replenish moisturizer as well as boots luminating with spf moisturizer are the only items good enough) and the oily cleanser is the only thing gentle enough for me. it's not that i have sensitive skin but my face feels awful and irritated without heavy moisturizer. put simply, most people's heavy duty moisturizers are not enough for my daily moisturizer. some overnight hydration masks upset my skin.

lol anyways, thanks for the post!


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 15, 2013)

Just joined Julep. Received the It Girl starting package. WOW!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the cleansing oil. I just finished an Indie Lee cleansing oil sample from Beauty Army and I liked it, other than that I've never tried a cleansing oil. I go through cleansers and moisturizers faster than anything else so it would be really useful too. Really, reeeeeeeally hoping the colors will be good too!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> I'm looking forward to the cleansing oil. I just finished an Indie Lee cleansing oil sample from Beauty Army and I liked it, other than that I've never tried a cleansing oil. I go through cleansers and moisturizers faster than anything else so it would be really useful too. Really, reeeeeeeally hoping the colors will be good too!


 Oh!!! How was that? How is compared to Josie Maran's cleansing oil if you ever tried that? I LOVE it! But never had Indie Lee's. I cancelled Beauty Army months ago.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 16, 2013)

Did anyone else laugh when she was like, What makes our sponge special is that there's a string attached and you can hang it up! At first I was like pfffft that's a stupid addition, but actually the way she described actually shows that she's used the product and that'd be something someone who used the product might wish for. I'm glad it wasn't like "this sponge is specialer than all the other sponges of the same type because it's wrapped in the hide of baby seals and was soaked in the tears of virgin mermaids before we shipped it off to you." No. LOL, it's a simple addition -- they might be overcharging for it too -- but it seems like a good addition


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else laugh when she was like, What makes our sponge special is that there's a string attached and you can hang it up! At first I was like pfffft that's a stupid addition, but actually the way she described actually shows that she's used the product and that'd be something someone who used the product might wish for. I'm glad it wasn't like "this sponge is specialer than all the other sponges of the same type because it's wrapped in the hide of baby seals and was soaked in the tears of virgin mermaids before we shipped it off to you." No. LOL, it's a simple addition -- they might be overcharging for it too -- but it seems like a good addition


YES!!!! LOL! I thought I was the only one that found that super comical. I'm excited to see the collection now that I know one of the possible products is pretty good. I wonder what the other one is. I don't really care about the sponge but if it comes with the cleanser I'll take it! It better not be the second beauty item. That would suck big time!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES!!!! LOL! I thought I was the only one that found that super comical. I'm excited to see the collection now that I know one of the possible products is pretty good. I wonder what the other one is. I don't really care about the sponge but if it comes with the cleanser I'll take it! It better not be the second beauty item. That would suck big time!


 my thoughts exactly! i would like the sponge to come with the oil and not be the other item.

it IS convenient that the sponge can be hung up; it really is. i've never seen a sponge that can (besides your regular pouf one in the shower) and i've never seen a facial sponge. this could be a great daily alternative to the olay brush cleanser/clarisonic. i'm currently using the olay and the sephora six dollar manual one for daily cleansing. anyways, while it is novel and pretty cool and i might fall in love with it, i'm still hoping for another great item, and the way it was mentioned was funny (although there is no un-funny way to talk about hanging up a sponge).


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 16, 2013)

Cookie's String of Thoughts: It's the 16th....Julep will be previewing soon.....wow, that seems fast....there should be a thread for this.....aha, there it is....ALL EIGHT PAGES OF IT ALREADY! LOL I'm so behind!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 16, 2013)

I love cleansers and I love oils... too much so... Currently I have Boscia and Josie Maran, but nowhere near actually trying them.  I'm still working on finishing 3 cleansers - Lancome, MAC, and Organix.  This is definitely a temptation, but I have to like the polishes in order for me to get it!


----------



## saarahsmiles (Aug 16, 2013)

I love cleansing oil, I have oily to normal skin and it is amazing in taking off makeup and not leaving my skin oily.  Although, I'm kinda bummed that I just bought some from Bobbie Brown last week when I ran out.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh!!! How was that? How is compared to Josie Maran's cleansing oil if you ever tried that? I LOVE it! But never had Indie Lee's. I cancelled Beauty Army months ago.


 I've never tried the Josie Maran oil, but I've hear a lot of good things about it.  The Indie Lee sample was really tiny so I only got about 3 uses out of it but I liked a lot, very moisturizing.  My skin is super dry so I think oil cleansers are right up my alley.  I actually didnt know the "right" way to use these oils until I watched this video lol.  I had been just slathering it on my Clarisonic, but after watching this I tried rubbing it in without water, and it actually sort of lathered.

I hope that the oil is the product in all the boxes instead of just Modern Beauty.  I'm sort of worried that after that survey they had to vote for an old product to be in our Sept. boxes that the drops (if they are still winning) will be in the polish boxes, but that would be really backwards to me.  But, hey it seems like Julep is kind of backwards lately so I would not be all that surprised. I would not want to get a box with the cleansing oil and quick dry drops in it and definitely would not want to pay $15 to get the oil as an add-on.  Hopefully they get it right and put it in all of the boxes.

I want a box with the cleansing oil, a copper shimmer and an emerald green glitter....are you listening, Julep???? Please, please


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried the Josie Maran oil, but I've hear a lot of good things about it.  The Indie Lee sample was really tiny so I only got about 3 uses out of it but I liked a lot, very moisturizing.  My skin is super dry so I think oil cleansers are right up my alley.  I actually didnt know the "right" way to use these oils until I watched this video lol.  I had been just slathering it on my Clarisonic, but after watching this I tried rubbing it in without water, and it actually sort of lathered.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that sounded very confusing. I can understand where you're coming from. I ought go check out that video and see what's the hype about on cleansing oil. That's a great advice on Indie Lee cleansing oil. You know, I have a pinterest acct. and she follows me. She had repinned a couple of posts from my acct. I haven't been on pinterest for a wihle (my toddler is home for summer and she goes back to school in a week and half.) I've been meaning wanting to talk to her for some time because I have her facial oil that came out two years ago (I know it's old and expired but I kept it in a cool place so I wanted to ask if it's still good or not) I think I got it from hautelook.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

Now, I just finished watching a video on Cleansing oil. I'm skeptical. First of all, I've used a couple of cleansing oils and I cannot use it to wash off eye make up because for some reason; no matter what how much I remove it or clean it out; when I wake up in the morning, my eyes fogged up from residues of cleansing oil. I keep strictly to Kiehl's eye make up remover which is more lotion kind and always clears away that I don't end up getting foggy eyes. 

The exfoliate pad looks really scary. It looks like real hard rock. I know it should not be used scrub hard; gently. It's hard for me to be patient enough to spend a certain amt. of time gently rubbing away eye make up to remove... It looks promising.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!! I was feeling ill today so I need a lite surprise to cheer me up. I'm still up at midnight I'm going to login and see if I can find it.


 Sorry you felt bad yesterday, swimsalot...I noticed that you haven't been around last day or two. Hope you are feeling better now. Did you find it on Julep's site anywhere?


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What stash???? About this time of the month I get the "have all of your boxes come in yet text." With two of them blue eyes blonds and two brown eyes brunettes and a hazel eyes red head. There is nothing that goes to waste in any of my subs.


 Sounds wonderful ... I only have one nephew and my husband and I only have one son, so I was happy when my DIL came along.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just joined Julep. Received the It Girl starting package. WOW!


 Hey, lizbetstyle! Welcome to the Julep group, too ... I'm an It Girl too! What was in the Intro Box for you?


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else laugh when she was like, What makes our sponge special is that there's a string attached and you can hang it up! At first I was like pfffft that's a stupid addition, but actually the way she described actually shows that she's used the product and that'd be something someone who used the product might wish for. I'm glad it wasn't like "this sponge is specialer than all the other sponges of the same type because it's wrapped in the hide of baby seals and was soaked in the tears of virgin mermaids before we shipped it off to you." No. LOL, it's a simple addition -- they might be overcharging for it too -- but it seems like a good addition


 I did GRIN VERY BIG when she started that spill, Kyuu! LOL!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cookie's String of Thoughts: It's the 16th....Julep will be previewing soon.....wow, that seems fast....there should be a thread for this.....aha, there it is....ALL EIGHT PAGES OF IT ALREADY! LOL I'm so behind!


 C'mon, Cookie ... WHERE have YOU been??? LOL!


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love cleansers and I love oils... too much so... Currently I have Boscia and Josie Maran, but nowhere near actually trying them.  I'm still working on finishing 3 cleansers - Lancome, MAC, and Organix.  This is definitely a temptation, but I have to like the polishes in order for me to get it!


 Same here, jrenee...I joined Julep for the polish and it comes first with me ... great collection equals SOLD! I realize they are trying to expand their line into other beauty products, but they are definitely haing some hit-and-miss months with the beauty products.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saarahsmiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love cleansing oil, I have oily to normal skin and it is amazing in taking off makeup and not leaving my skin oily.  Although, I'm kinda bummed that I just bought some from Bobbie Brown last week when I ran out.


 Who knows, saarahsmiles, maybe Julep's will be better and we will all fall in love with it and have to order it month after month!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, no! I had not considered that they might make the sponge the second beauty item .... but DEFINITELY a possibility after August's masks trio.

Also, just a thought ... did anybody fall in love with DoubleStep? The friction stick if you have already forgotten ... I opened my the day I got it and haven't looked at it since. And I never heard ANYBODY mention using the masks .....


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd bet some money that the cult product the woman in the video mentions (that this new Julep oil cleanser is based on) is the DHC cleansing oil.  I have oily skin, and I have tried DHC's cleansing oil, and it's actually pretty nice.  It really does work the way the video describes: it cleans your skin and leaves it feeling soft, smooth, not oily, and not tight.
> 
> I would definitely be open to getting this new product in my Maven box, depending on whether or not I like any of the polishes on offer.


 DHC's cleansing oil is my holy grail, I've been using it for about 6 years now.  It removes makeup easily and gently, including mascara. 

My night time cleansing regimen is two part - the cleansing oil followed by a foaming cleanser using my Clarisonic.  I've got oily skin and it works perfect for me.  I'd definitely enjoy trying Julep's version.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yikes I don't know if I want to wash my oily face with more oil. I don't see that working out well. I'd give it a shot but I love my black soap. I really like juleps simple packaging! I also love that they're trying new things! Far better than a foot stick. Maybe I'll use it in the winter at night. It looks like it removes makeup fairly well at least.


 I've got super oily skin and cleansing oil works fantastic on it!  It's counterintuitive, but water emollient oils do a great job of removing oil and makeup without stripping skin.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DHC's cleansing oil is my holy grail, I've been using it for about 6 years now.  It removes makeup easily and gently, including mascara.
> 
> My night time cleansing regimen is two part - the cleansing oil followed by a foaming cleanser using my Clarisonic.  I've got oily skin and it works perfect for me.  I'd definitely enjoy trying Julep's version.


 Haha, thanks for backing me up, Lulubelle.  It really does sound weird unless you've tried it, but cleansing oil is da bomb for oily skin.

I've read that one of the reasons skin gets oily is because we try to remove the oil and that overstrips it, thereby stimulating it to produce more oil.  If you cleanse it with something that preserves the appropriate balance, though, your skin doesn't over-react and make more grease.  Whether that's the reason or not, I can say from experience that it works!


----------



## Lily V (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is probably what the product is for this month http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPb354bnaE


 
Arrrghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE cleansing oils and I just bought one from sephora...  if I would have known....



  damnit!

Well, I still hope they're in all of the boxes anyway and Sept's got some some gorgeous shimmers and/or glitters too!


----------



## ling168 (Aug 16, 2013)

updates pleeeease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DHC's cleansing oil is my holy grail, I've been using it for about 6 years now.  It removes makeup easily and gently, including mascara.
> 
> My night time cleansing regimen is two part - the cleansing oil followed by a foaming cleanser using my Clarisonic.  I've got oily skin and it works perfect for me.  I'd definitely enjoy trying Julep's version.


 Lulubelle, how do your eyes feel after using the oil on mascara? I have tried everything, even Clinique's, and everything makes my eyes feel yucky the next morning.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got super oily skin and cleansing oil works fantastic on it!  It's counterintuitive, but water emollient oils do a great job of removing oil and makeup without stripping skin.


 I can't remember where ... probably Allure since I recently resubscribed to them after many years away ... but I just read an article in the last 6 weeks that talked about how oil cleans oily skin much better than creams and lotions. It explained the science of it, but darned if I can remember the specifics. I used to have an oily T-zone, but now it just normal and my cheeks which used to be normal are dry now.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm almost AFRAID I'm going to LOVE everything for September ....


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, lizbetstyle! Welcome to the Julep group, too ... I'm an It Girl too! What was in the Intro Box for you?


 Really happy with the Intro Box:

My fave: Mila - the gray sparkle

also received: Isla - a milky white and Bette - a purple with red undertones.

I knew if I got 3 polishes I wouldn't get a beauty product, but they threw in a sample packet of Glycolic Hand Scrub. I thought that was nice. 

I'm going to wear the Mila with a silver/black cocktail dress I'm wearing to a wedding at the end of the month.  I don't know if I should go ALL Mila or mostly Isla with Mila on my ring fingers. What do you think?


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 16, 2013)

Gahhh just want to know what the colors are!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lulubelle, how do your eyes feel after using the oil on mascara? I have tried everything, even Clinique's, and everything makes my eyes feel yucky the next morning.


 Clinique is a bi-phase cleanser, which is different than the cleansing oils.  You are rinsing the cleansing oil off with water so there is no residue left behind.  The bi-phase makeup removers like Clinique's and LancÃ´me's are not typically rinsed off (they would probably need a foaming cleanser to break up the oil, which is not water soluble) and will leave residue behind, hence the yucky feeling.  At least that's my experience.  If I use a bi-phase remover for waterproof mascara (the only time I use them), I do it prior to cleansing my entire face, so it's going to get washed away.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gahhh just want to know what the colors are!


 me too!  I hope It Girl is good this time.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really happy with the Intro Box:
> 
> ...


 I really wanted to get Mila too in the sale- but she's listed as out if stock (but apparently she's all in the intro boxes...Uggghhh.)  cant buy an intro box, because already own isla &amp; bette. Guess I just have to be patient.




  I would say all Mila on all fingers, but I love bling- so I'm way biased.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get Mila too in the sale- but she's listed as out if stock (but apparently she's all in the intro boxes...Uggghhh.)  cant buy an intro box, because already own isla &amp; bette. Guess I just have to be patient.
> ...


 I think you're right. If I'm going to go, might as well go all the way. Mila on all fingers.  Thanks.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really happy with the Intro Box:
> 
> ...


 It's a special occasion .. I think I would go all Mila! Unless you really want your nails to show up, then wear a color with the silver/black dress, even Bette, but probably lighter and brighter. Congratulations on becoming a Julep Maven ... you will find we fuss alot about them while we are waiting for a new collection, then fall in love all over again when a new collection comes out!


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clinique is a bi-phase cleanser, which is different than the cleansing oils.  You are rinsing the cleansing oil off with water so there is no residue left behind.  The bi-phase makeup removers like Clinique's and LancÃ´me's are not typically rinsed off (they would probably need a foaming cleanser to break up the oil, which is not water soluble) and will leave residue behind, hence the yucky feeling.  At least that's my experience.  If I use a bi-phase remover for waterproof mascara (the only time I use them), I do it prior to cleansing my entire face, so it's going to get washed away.


 Where did you learn so much, Lulubelle? Seriously, did you go to beauty school? I do use waterproof mascara most of the time.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!  I hope It Girl is good this time.


 That reminds me ... I switched last month for the first time, but still picked up Fiore as an add-on. I haven't used it yet and honestly, it does nothing for me in the bottle or on the swatch me sticker. Maybe later this fall? Anybody hear any reviews or see it used somewhere besides these forums?


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 16, 2013)

> Haha, thanks for backing me up, Lulubelle. Â It really does sound weird unless you've tried it, but cleansing oil is da bomb for oily skin. I've read that one of the reasons skin gets oily is because we try to remove the oil and that overstrips it, thereby stimulating it to produce more oil. Â If you cleanse it with something that preserves the appropriate balance, though, your skin doesn't over-react and make more grease. Â Whether that's the reason or not, I can say from experience that it works!


 Exactly what my derm told me when I was younger, especially important for sensitive skin with eczema or such. Also toner is perfect for softening and residue right after before moisturizing


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 16, 2013)

> Where did you learn so much, Lulubelle? Seriously, did you go to beauty school? I do use waterproof mascara most of the time.


 I read somewhere to use a coat of regular mascara first, then waterproof. I think something about the ingredients that are often in waterproof formulas being harsh... Anybody else know about this?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you learn so much, Lulubelle? Seriously, did you go to beauty school? I do use waterproof mascara most of the time.


Ha, no, I just read a lot!  I'm also in academia and tend towards that analytical mindset



.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Ha, no, I just read a lot!Â  I'm also in academia and tend towards that analytical mindset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


 Me too. When it comes beauty stuff or whatever. I just rack my brain like a file cabinet to remember what I sampled and did not sampled for that reason and make some recommendations.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 17, 2013)

I received a text that this weekend only, Kai is $6.99


----------



## AMaas (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a text that this weekend only, Kai is $6.99


Me, too!  Finally!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 17, 2013)

I already have a holy grail cleanser. Well, two actually! I first remove my makeup with Clinique's Take the Day Off. It's a huge jar filled with a semi-solid balm that transforms into a silky oil when in contact with your body heat -- it lasts forever because you don't need that much, and the jar is literally bigger than my fist! You just run your fingers along the top and rub it into your skin and it removes even waterproof makeup. Because I tightline, I find I have to go in with a q-tip soaked in eye makeup remover to remove some remaining bits of eyeliner. I then rinse and cleanse with First Aid Beauty's facial cleanser, which is great for sensitive skin.

I don't think I'm interested in trying this new cleanser... When I find products that work for me and don't irritate my skin, it's not worth messing around with new stuff.

I'm also skeptical of that exfoliating thing. I prefer to use really gentle exfoliants that don't have rough scrubbing beads (like my newly acquired Koh Gen Do gommage spa gel). I know that exfoliants like that St. Ives Apricot Scrub can actually create micro tears in your pores!! Not sure how good rubbing, like, a pumic stone on your face would be.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a text that this weekend only, Kai is $6.99


I got that text too- does anyone know if Kai is a glittery sea salt texture (like tracey) or just bumpy texture?


----------



## Lily V (Aug 17, 2013)

Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


----------



## cari12 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


 Yep, boxes! People were asking about it on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does those colors look familiar or do we think those are a preview for September? I really like the one of the right!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?Â  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


 I got that. I'm not understanding this. I don't see what's the new look?! New brush style or shape? Anyone clarify?


----------



## AMaas (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, boxes! People were asking about it on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does those colors look familiar or do we think those are a preview for September? I really like the one of the right!


To me, it looks like Bethany on the left and Adele on the right.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


 I really don't see the point of putting the same polish in new boxes.  Judging by the look of the boxes, they hide one of the things that's most attractive about Julep: their pretty bottles.  Even more important (to me, anyway), the boxes are an unnecessary waste of paper/cardboard and ink, which isn't environmentally ideal.  (Of course, we're all getting lots of boxes and packing material with our subs but those we can reuse for trading and other packages we send out.  These boxes are not going to be reusable.)

I don't think Julep needs boxes to protect the polish, since wrapping them in their little packaging nests seems to do fine.  And I can't imagine that they help with inventory etc. in stores, since most polishes are sold without boxes.  It seems completely weird to me that they sent out an e-mail announcing this like it's a great thing we should all get excited about.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like Bethany on the left and Adele on the right.


 Not sure, but I think maybe Adele is lighter, more golden and less coppery?


----------



## AMaas (Aug 17, 2013)

It looks pretty close to me.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 17, 2013)

> Their "big announcements" lately have mostly been snoozefests. Lol.Â


 Yup, I agree 100%!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Their "big announcements" lately have mostly been snoozefests. Lol.Â


 Agreed. Since they said they're gonna go crazy on mystery box for August in celebrating their 2 yrs anniversary. Disappointment. I know I took my chance. I think I'm done.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their "big announcements" lately have mostly been snoozefests. Lol.


 dude, seriously!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


I agree, that does look like Adele on the right....and is this what the bottles are going to look like now? Cause if that's the case.....honestly.....I don't like it.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, that does look like Adele on the right....and is this what the bottles are going to look like now? Cause if that's the case.....honestly.....I don't like it.


 bb it's just the wrapping ^^;; the bottles are the same. it's cardboard (recyclable! biodegradeable!) rather than plastic


----------



## sldb (Aug 17, 2013)

> I got that text too- does anyone know if Kai is a glittery sea salt texture (like tracey) or just bumpy texture?


 Kai is not glittery. But she is very pretty, though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bb it's just the wrapping ^^;; the bottles are the same. it's cardboard (recyclable! biodegradeable!) rather than plastic


Ohhhhhhh, lol, this picture is very deceiving! lol


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 17, 2013)

Seriously their announcements lately have just stunk and got my hopes up for no reason.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 17, 2013)

That means the caps are the only reason they had to announce?


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 17, 2013)

it's just the boxes. i cannot comprehend why this huge deal was made about the new boxes and they didn't describe them as such. NO WHERE does it actually say that these aren't new bottles or anything else people have thought of... only when some people asked on fb did they explicitly say it's just a new box. i just don't understand why they can come out and say a sponge hangs up in a detailed way and not say the polishes are coming in boxes.

actually, if you ever swap juleps, having boxes around could be a helpful part of shipping. i saw some pics on the julep fb page and they will be packaged in threes (much like zoya has boxes) so if you order any three polishes they'll come in a box... could be good for lots of swap items, even just candies or foil samples that people like to add.

anyways, y'all probably know i am a die hard julep fan but i'm quite annoyed with their text about kai. i was the one who broke it to all of you and people on fb that kai was available as an add-on for intro boxes and it spread like WILDFIRE mainly because people were very frustrated about julep's promise to provide mavens with new things sort of being messed with. yeah new mavens are mavens and it technically fits that promise and yeah it's a nice color but i couldn't believe how basically every julep page i know of was talking about kai overnight.. how dare they send out a text with 'first access' written in it? i am not actually angry but i think they are actually being deceptive and again, whatever, it's polish, just don't pretend to offer a better maven program.

ending rant. =)


----------



## autopilot (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see the email about the "new look"?  I think it just means they come in boxes now, not shrink wrapped?


Color Treat! Brand New!

Half the procudt at twice the price LOL...


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 17, 2013)

Man, that announcement was really confusing. Their marketing team needs a little work, me thinks. 

Anyway, the new packaging (someone posted a pic on FB) does look nice. But again it's funny how they couldn't have clarified in the announcement it was just the packaging that changed.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am getting a little frustrated with Julep. I understand the need to create excitement and suspense but please follow up with something worthy. Just a little bit and we shall see what September's box will hold!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 18, 2013)

> it's just the boxes. i cannot comprehend why this huge deal was made about the new boxes and they didn't describe them as such. NO WHERE does it actually say that these aren't new bottles or anything else people have thought of... only when some people asked on fb did they explicitly say it's just a new box. i just don't understand why they can come out and say a sponge hangs up in a detailed way and not say the polishes are coming in boxes. actually, if you ever swap juleps, having boxes around could be a helpful part of shipping. i saw some pics on the julep fb page and they will be packaged in threes (much like zoya has boxes) so if you order any three polishes they'll come in a box... could be good for lots of swap items, even just candies or foil samples that people like to add. anyways, y'all probably know i am a die hard julep fan but i'm quite annoyed with their text about kai. i was the one who broke it to all of you and people on fb that kai was available as an add-on for intro boxes and it spread like WILDFIRE mainly because people were very frustrated about julep's promise to provide mavens with new things sort of being messed with. yeah new mavens are mavens and it technically fits that promise and yeah it's a nice color but i couldn't believe how basically every julep page i know of was talking about kai overnight.. how dare they send out a text with 'first access' written in it? i am not actually angry but i think they are actually being deceptive and again, whatever, it's polish, just don't pretend to offer a better maven program. ending rant. =)


 Ditto everything you said, Rachel. I'm especially frustrated ab Kai. I'm one of the crazy people who set up a second acct to get it. I really love the polish, &amp; it was great to get a second beauty bio code for my little shopping spree this weekend. However, it is SO not cool to have it available only for add ons to an intro box, then send out this "exclusive" deal. There are many different ways to introduce this product exclusively to mavens: add on to monthly Maven box, secret store, mystery boxes, even the insider text message would be fine, but not two weeks after it was available as an intro add on....what are they thinking??! Btw- Kai is worth picking up! The formula is a bit thick, but I still had no issues getting two even coats. The color is like a texture form of Something Blue, which is slightly darker than Bess. It is not glittery at all.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I think I will pass on Kai for now.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 18, 2013)

I bit on Kai!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 18, 2013)

i had my mom sign up for the texting code and i used it.. if you use the texting/beauty bio code with kai at the sale price, it becomes free.... free kai with free shipping for me!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2013)

Aaand... I'm signed up for the text offers and didn't get anything about Kai. There have been a few other text codes I've seen mentioned that I haven't received. WTH, Julep?


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had my mom sign up for the texting code and i used it.. if you use the texting/beauty bio code with kai at the sale price, it becomes free.... free kai with free shipping for me!


I just picked up Kai too! What a deal - thanks for sharing!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 18, 2013)

> i had my mom sign up for the texting code and i used it.. if you use the texting/beauty bio code with kai at the sale price, it becomes free.... free kai with free shipping for me!


 Woo hoo had my daughter get the text promo code and ordered it for FREE!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 18, 2013)

I just put Coco on for the first time since May. I forgot how much I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 18, 2013)

> I just put Coco on for the first time since May. I forgot how much I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've got coco on its way can't wait to see it.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had my mom sign up for the texting code and i used it.. if you use the texting/beauty bio code with kai at the sale price, it becomes free.... free kai with free shipping for me!


 ooh just placed my order, thanks for the heads up!

i was considering it for a friend and this definitely made me bite the bullet


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks R4chel77! I wasn't planning on ordering until you mention the code. Yep got it for free!


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aaand... I'm signed up for the text offers and didn't get anything about Kai. There have been a few other text codes I've seen mentioned that I haven't received. WTH, Julep?


  On the same boat as you. But when I text 33733 it tells me I am already an Insider -__-


----------



## AshY (Aug 19, 2013)

I got an email about a "sneak peek".  it was the same announcement someone posted here about the cleansing oil.  I'd really love a theme or color sneak peak!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

and just yesterday i was thinking, eh i think i'll cancel Juelp - i don't need anymore polish....then they offer a cleansing oil!  ugh julep - you kill me!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not excited by the cleansing oil.  Putting something on my face from a company that has just recently started branching out from polishes scares me.  I mean, sure it could be a simple/effective oil, but I'd rather buy from a company that has been into producing/perfecting skincare for years and years.  Hopefully the colors are great this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea I am not that enthuse about the oil. I am really curious to see what else they have in store.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not excited by the cleansing oil.  Putting something on my face from a company that has just recently started branching out from polishes scares me.  I mean, sure it could be a simple/effective oil, but I'd rather buy from a company that has been into producing/perfecting skincare for years and years.  Hopefully the colors are great this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is a good point.  I'm intrigued by the oil, but I don't want to take any gambles when it comes to my face!  For me, it will depend on the polish colors.  If they are really good then I'll give the oil a chance.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i had my mom sign up for the texting code and i used it.. if you use the texting/beauty bio code with kai at the sale price, it becomes free.... free kai with free shipping for me!


Hm, I just tried it and the code isn't working.....


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

My code was set to expire yesterday. So check the date.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My code was set to expire yesterday. So check the date.


I just had my Hubby text it, so it's a brand new code


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

That's strange... You may wanna call cs. I hope you are able to get Kai for free or some other color. Right now I have so many unopened polish. I think I will order some nail tools so I can use them more creatively.


----------



## AshY (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really unsure about the cleansing oil.  I think nail care products would be better.  I use a Clarisonic device for cleansing my face and I'm pretty sure the consistency/texture of the oil will not work with machine.

I really look forward to pretty colors.  If the colors are awesome I'll go It girl with some add-ons.



> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I am not that enthuse about the oil. I am really curious to see what else they have in store.


 


> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not excited by the cleansing oil.  Putting something on my face from a company that has just recently started branching out from polishes scares me.  I mean, sure it could be a simple/effective oil, but I'd rather buy from a company that has been into producing/perfecting skincare for years and years.  Hopefully the colors are great this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## verybluetardis (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really need a nice burnt orange color.  Would even be nice if it was textured.  Add in some blues because you could carry them into the Winter season.  Bring on Fall... so tired of summer already.  Love the manicure set idea.  I really need a new one!!!


 I'm new here and just had to reply to this message. I am SO. OVER. SUMMER. I put on a dark navy pedi last night (Illamasqua Phallic topped with Urban Outfitters Mystic) and Julep's Joanna on my fingers just to urge fall and winter along.... I wonder if anyone from Julep ever pops over here for suggestions.... because the mani set is GENIUS.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm really unsure about the cleansing oil.  I think nail care products would be better.  I use a Clarisonic device for cleansing my face and I'm pretty sure the consistency/texture of the oil will not work with machine.
> 
> I really look forward to pretty colors.  If the colors are awesome I'll go It girl with some add-ons.


 I use Dr. Bronners with my Clarisonic, i've even used olive oil with mine, so it'll definitely work!


----------



## Squacktopus (Aug 19, 2013)

I've definitely been a fan of oil-based cleansers (i've got a pretty oily tzone) so this one seems interesting. I usually use Lush's Ultrabland (more like an oil cream) and have a cleaning oil from Living Libations coming in the mail.....soooo it's gotta have some pretty polishes before I can go for it.

As for the Konjac sponge, I've been using them for a few months now! It's actually REALLY gentle and soft. While hanging for a day or two it'll dry up like a hard rock, and then when you're going to use it you soak it for a minute in water to rehydrate it. It's texture is soft and smooth (almost slimy, but in a good way I swear), no roughness. I like using it in the morning because it gives super mild exfoliation and a bit of facial massage (it won't make your face red!), and I find that I seem a bit brighter after using it too. Though I'm pretty scrub addicted, so a couple times a week I'll do a rough scrub in the evening.
The one in the video is gray, which makes me things that it's konjac mixed with charcoal (you can get white plain ones, green tea, and others). I agree with others that Julep will probably overprice it. You can find them on Amazon but I got my at FaceShop for like 6$ or so.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay I just received my very first Julep box, my Boho Glam intro box and omg I just love these colors!  I also added on Kai for myself and a Favorite Things box for my Best Friend (I think she is going to love it).  I am pretty excited for the next round of boxes to pop up.  I just realized I have very little nail polish after the Evil Cat Disaster of 2012.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I just received my very first Julep box, my Boho Glam intro box and omg I just love these colors!  I also added on Kai for myself and a Favorite Things box for my Best Friend (I think she is going to love it).  I am pretty excited for the next round of boxes to pop up.  I just realized I have very little nail polish after the Evil Cat Disaster of 2012.


Tell us about the Evil Cat Disaster of 2012!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I just received my very first Julep box, my Boho Glam intro box and omg I just love these colors!  I also added on Kai for myself and a Favorite Things box for my Best Friend (I think she is going to love it).  I am pretty excited for the next round of boxes to pop up.  I just realized I have very little nail polish after the Evil Cat Disaster of 2012.


I'm SO INTRIGUED.....YES, I must know about this Evil Cat Disaster of 2012 as well! ::settles in::


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes tell us all the details, lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not excited by the cleansing oil.  Putting something on my face from a company that has just recently started branching out from polishes scares me.  I mean, sure it could be a simple/effective oil, but I'd rather buy from a company that has been into producing/perfecting skincare for years and years.  Hopefully the colors are great this month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not like they are mixing it up in their back room or anything



.  I'm assuming they are using a lab that supplies product to companies that then put their name on it, like Starlooks and umpteen other companies do.  It seems to be pretty standard practice these days for companies that are not large enough to own their own in house lab.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 19, 2013)

Max, my lovable but absolutely insanely mischievous cat decided that my box of nail polish, and to be honest the box was sitting precariously on the edge of the vanity, needed to be crashed into at high velocity.  Thankfully kitty was absolutely unharmed which was of course my first concern, he decided to hide under the bed after being poked and prodded to make sure he wasn't injured.  And then came the horror, nearly everything ended up shattered with exception of all my Nfu Oh polishes... those bottles must have either been amazingly sturdy or it was just the will of the Gods.   But yeah I pretty much have a small birchbox of nail polishes left after that day.  

Julep and Zoya will surely help in building my collection.

Darn cute but evil kitty... Bah he is lucky I love him so much


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 19, 2013)

The cleansing oil has me excited--I've used DHC and Shiseido.  I find it's really gentle and cleans off makeup well for me.  Hope the colors are great for Sept.  it's my bday month, and I want a treat!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Max, my lovable but absolutely insanely mischievous cat decided that my box of nail polish, and to be honest the box was sitting precariously on the edge of the vanity, needed to be crashed into at high velocity.  Thankfully kitty was absolutely unharmed which was of course my first concern, he decided to hide under the bed after being poked and prodded to make sure he wasn't injured.  And then came the horror, nearly everything ended up shattered with exception of all my Nfu Oh polishes... those bottles must have either been amazingly sturdy or it was just the will of the Gods.   But yeah I pretty much have a small birchbox of nail polishes left after that day.
> 
> ...


 I've actually had all my nail polishes fall from quite a height (probably 3-4 feet) and none of them shattered. Maybe I'm just luckier than most since I've never had a problem with a broken bottle of polish. At the time I was just terrified I was going to get it all over the carpet D:

Anyway, I'm sorry to here that. That's every polish hoarder's worst nightmare. Good luck with your collection!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

That Max sounds like he is a handful. My puppy Nessie is mischievous but I love her like a child. Julep and Zoya are the best. I keep watching to see if Zoya will have a Bogo sale.


----------



## angismith (Aug 19, 2013)

Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome back Angie! Yes we missed you. I hope you are feeling better and I pray that you will find the answers to your illness. Yes only 1 day to be either thrilled or utterly let down. I REALLY want to be wowed, lol.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


Wow, that's a low BP!  Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


 Angi, I hope they give you some answers soon!  I'm sorry you had to spend some time in the hospital.  Everybody here is pulling for you to feel fantastic and healthy!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm really unsure about the cleansing oil.  I think nail care products would be better.  I use a Clarisonic device for cleansing my face and I'm pretty sure the consistency/texture of the oil will not work with machine.
> 
> I really look forward to pretty colors.  If the colors are awesome I'll go It girl with some add-ons.


 i use the olay brush and plan on getting the clarisonic soon, but i've definitely used cleansing oils (any other type of cleanser is too harsh for my skin). i apply it to my skin mainly to get makeup off a bit before using the brush. i don't ever apply anything to my brush head itself.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've actually had all my nail polishes fall from quite a height (probably 3-4 feet) and none of them shattered. Maybe I'm just luckier than most since I've never had a problem with a broken bottle of polish. At the time I was just terrified I was going to get it all over the carpet D:
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry to here that. That's every polish hoarder's worst nightmare. Good luck with your collection!


 i'm glad the kitty is okay! i too have had polishes fall off my bookshelf about 4 feet high and knock on wood but i've never had any break... it happens all the time so i hope they'll never break.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


 i hope there will be a new brush! i love the wide opi ones.

i'm really sorry you are sick and having health problems. try and stay safe and healthy!


----------



## angismith (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i use the olay brush and plan on getting the clarisonic soon, but i've definitely used cleansing oils (any other type of cleanser is too harsh for my skin). i apply it to my skin mainly to get makeup off a bit before using the brush. i don't ever apply anything to my brush head itself.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully some solutions tomorrow ... hope the Maven window is open before I have to leave for appts.!


----------



## AshY (Aug 19, 2013)

mariahk83 and r4chel77: Thanks for the info on using a clarisonic and cleansing oils


----------



## AshY (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, Angi we have missed your posts.

I do hope you feel better! I am sure everyone else does too!

Maybe the new Julep collection will add some brightness to your days.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 19, 2013)

> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


 Of course I missed you, Angi! Can't wait for that window to open. I keep checking here to see of you savvy ladies cracked the system &amp; found something early.


----------



## foxyroxy-26 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just had my Hubby text it, so it's a brand new code


I think Julep has it set up where you can only use one text code with one account. I tried using different codes from different friends but none of them seem to work. Such a bummer.


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 19, 2013)

> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


 I don't know you and I'm still new but good luck girl! I'm a 27 yr old chf patient waiting to get on a list so I understand the crap the medical field puts you through!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Julep window--I want some pretty polish that I can't stop myself from buying and eagerly anticipating in the mail.  No more boring colors, please!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

I second that. Julep do you hear? No more boring colors, lol.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

Please Julep gods give us some awesome finishes......


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 20, 2013)

Open the window already. Angi And all the MUT gals need more polish. It's 12:20 am est. open that window please.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please Julep gods give us some awesome finishes......


 A collection of foils and duochromes would almost definitely be an instant upgrade for me.  I originally passed last month because it was entirely creams or shimmers so subtle that they might as well have been creams for me, but then they sent out the Champagne Trio standalone offer, and I went for that one.

As a side note, hey, Julep, what happened to my 500  anniversary points?  I joined literally the very first day you had subscriptions opened.  I think I was one of the first hundred subscribers.  I'll have to remember to email tomorrow.  I'm not feeling up to dealing with that complaint at the moment,


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy crap I'm behind on this thread. Didn't even realize the window opens today! 





I just want fun finishes, that's all! I have enough cremes to last me a lifetime.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please Julep gods give us some awesome finishes......


Pleeeease! LoL. I'm sick of the creme finishes they've had lately. Something different would be nice. I've skipped the last three boxes because nothing except the add-on glitters appealed to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else up hoping they'll put the selections up at midnight PST? 




 Come on, Julep!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

Still not open...gah!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Still not open...gah!


 I know! Wow and this is the first month where someone didnt find the link the night before. So antsy!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

> I know! Wow and this is the first month where someone didnt find the link the night before. So antsy!


 I don't think we found it last month. I'm gonna go check the feed to see around what time it opened.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> I don't think we found it last month. I'm gonna go check the feed to see around what time it opened.


 They changed the link so it includes the collection name now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! Wow and this is the first month where someone didnt find the link the night before. So antsy!


 I've been hunting all night for it hahaha! Tried julep.com/septembermaven, julep.com/septmaven, julep.com/september-maven, &amp; julep.com/sept-maven. Maybe they completely changed the format of the URL this time. 

Ditto on the antsy! I skipped last month so I'm really hoping this month is awesome


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think we found it last month. I'm gonna go check the feed to see around what time it opened.


 I'm pretty sure it's been 6 AM PST the last couple of months.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

Stinkin' posts aren't time stamped, just date-stamped (unless I'm missing it). All it says is what we already know- official time is 6am PST. I seem to remember getting in a little bit earlier than that last month, but I have no hard evidence.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Stinkin' posts aren't time stamped, just date-stamped (unless I'm missing it). All it says is what we already know- official time is 6am PST. I seem to remember getting in a little bit earlier than that last month, but I have no hard evidence.


 We'll just have to keep refreshing! 





I really just wish the preview page was up, so I could start deciding what to pick this month!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

> We'll just have to keep refreshing!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really just wish the preview page was up, so I could start deciding what to pick this month!Â


 I know! I usually change my mind a thousand times. Maybe it will be wonderful and I can just upgrade!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

Me too...this is almost as bad as waking up on the 10th of any given month and your bb page not being updated yet!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

I was just reading through my blog feed &amp; this was posted to Julep's blog this AM: blank canvas face primer. Maybe 2nd modern beauty item?


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was just reading through my blog feed &amp; this was posted to Julep's blog this AM: blank canvas face primer. Maybe 2nd modern beauty item?


 Definitely a possibility, Jess ... great snooping!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Mines up!!!!!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 20, 2013)

It is finally up!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

It's open!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there no upgraded box now? If so I am going to be super sad, there are several polishes I want and I can't get all the ones I want without the upgrade.

*edi* Never mind it just got added


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

I can see it.

I would like the microglitters for sure.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-september-maven-collection/


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

I want the micro shimmers, but the cremes are boring to me. I'm kinda tired of yellow..... But that's just me. Right now I have Bombshell with Reece, Tatiana, &amp; Candace. I need to see some swatches!


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

I need to have larger swatches of the collection


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm totally rabid for doing it as the maven window just opened yesterday, but i'm bored with the current collection for august and already excited for september (let's hope it's epic like may??!!). in the next month, we should day dream about the perfect fall collection. i don't like to call it 'indian summer' (i.e. indian is native american') but that could be a cool collection with a rusty brown-orange creme, a mustard yellow-gray shimmer duochrome, dark indigo metallic...
> 
> ...


 These are actually pretty spot on for the colors they chose!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok that stinks, each set is a shimmer and a creme....decisions decisions


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

At first glance, this is a skip for me. I'll have to check out the swatches on my laptop tonight before I decide for sure.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want the micro shimmers, but the cremes are boring to me. I'm kinda tired of yellow..... But that's just me.
> 
> Right now I have Bombshell with Reece, Tatiana, &amp; Candace. I need to see some swatches!


 


> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want the micro shimmers, but the cremes are boring to me. I'm kinda tired of yellow..... But that's just me.
> 
> Right now I have Bombshell with Reece, Tatiana, &amp; Candace. I need to see some swatches!


 They posted swatches on the blog already!

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-september-maven-collection/


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

Easiest. Skip. EVER.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay I like the colors! For the first time in months I'm actually having trouble deciding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at first glance I like CwT plus Reece but the crimson in Bombshell might sway me.


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

I want classic w/ a twist for Padma, I also want Karmen, Tatiana, Reece, and Candace. Unfortunately we can only get 3 add ons, so I'll leave Candace behind because I have a lot of browns.  I hope I can grab it in the secret store.

I would add the emery boards and remover packets but of course no add on capacity.  I am not interested in the other colors enough to upgrade.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 20, 2013)

I really want the red in the Bonbshell box but I already have a gray creme that I haven't even used yet! Should I tack on an add-on to justify it or should I skip yet again and try Bondi for a month? Hmmmm....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm doing Bombshell with Reece, Tatiana, &amp; Candace. 



 YAY GLITTER.


----------



## Donna529 (Aug 20, 2013)

I did the full box with the sponge and 2 of the Reece for my add ones


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm really loving the micro glitters and the holo- once I saw the swatches, I was sold!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually like almost all the colors. I am not sure on the gray and yellow. Don't want another nude. I am not sure what box I will pick. I would upgrade but I do not want the beauty cream. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## LJCB (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! This is my first month as a Maven. I just got my free welcome box (with a few add-ons....) a few days ago, so I thought I would skip September. But it looks like I can get double Jules if I buy my first box, plus September is my birthday month, and I love the colors...so I think I'm going to buy one!

My profile is CwT, but I think I might get It Girl and add on Padma...decisions, decisions. 

I've had a lot of fun reading this thread over the last few days- really happy to find the group!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just looked at the swatches... Very nice. I really like Reece; it's different than anything I have.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 20, 2013)

I want everything but the yellow.    It's like Julep went and hit my checklist.   Upgrade month for me and add on Reese.  

Good thing my Bondi is already paid for.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 20, 2013)

I actually like lots of the colours, and a good buy for Xmas gifts. I'm very curious about the cleansing oil also and getting it in the Maven box is the best value.

Hmm, decisions...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

These would also make good gifts for teachers. Something different than candy. Well you can always add on candy like Julep, lol.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 20, 2013)

I went with It Girl, even though I really don't need another yellow. I feel like I've gotten 3 yellows from them in less than six months, and one of them stained my nails (and yes, I wear basecoat, though I'm now waiting a FULL five minutes before painting any color on... hopefully no staining from now on). I do love that dark teal and I do NOT have a chocolate microshimmer, so that will be fun to wear.

I also added on Reece. I love purples, I love holos. I couldn't say no to it. Did you know they also have a polish called Reese? Lol, they're running out of names. Feel free to name one Laurie, that's my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oddly enough I liked the gray and dark blue creams but I'm not over the moon with the shimmers they paired with them. Besides, I really do NOT want that cleansing oil. While there are a few changes I plan on making to my skincare line, my cleansers are not among them. Besides, I have such sensitive skin, I can't risk messing it up with an unknown factor! Although kudos to Julep for not adding fragrance. I have no idea why so many cosmetics companies (including high-end, prestige ones) are hell-bent on irritating the hell of out our skin with perfumes.

Either way, this box was free for me! I had 4400 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2013)

I really want Reece.  It's gorgeous.

I might order It Girl although I'm not thrilled w/the marigold color.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

anyone else having trouble with changing their box selection?  The webpage isn't showing for me correctly (and I can't, at the moment try a different browser)


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 20, 2013)

I wasn't super excited about any of the collections, so I went with the Modern Beauty box with Reece and the sponge add-ons.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to try the primer...so I am thinking of going w/ the Modern Beauty box and adding the sponge, Candace and Tatiana.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

I want EVERYTHING.....the only colors i'm kind of MEH about are the CWaT....


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 20, 2013)

I skipped.  In about two seconds flat.

I do like some of the colors they're offering; it's just that I already have near-dupes for the ones I like.  If I weren't a burgeoning hoarder of polish I might have gone for this month's box.

I really wish they would offer something flat-out unusual for once.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 20, 2013)

I skipped. I liked the non-creme polishes though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

btw you can also see the colours here:

http://www.julep.com/september-maven-cityscape-collection

  
I think overall this is a pretty good collection and actually pretty on-par with a fall collection. I'm not really feeling the colours, but I think cohesively and seasonally it's really great. 

Also, they're not including Reece OR the sponge in the upgrade? and it's STILL +$35 instead of the old $30? s i g h

I'm not really feeling any of the colours other than Reece... nor am I really interested in the face primer. I really want to try the face oil. julep is really twisting my arm with their "sets".

I'm going to get one, but I'm going to have to sit on it a little longer about which one I want... sigh

A L S O there are so many yellows. Not to diss yellow lovers, but yellow and orange really are a new "thing" in nail polish I feel like, especially yellow. I know there are people who like them, but mostly I'm like ... well it's okay for them, but do we really need a new yellow colour EVERY SINGLE SET? And there was not green this month either and two blues e__e sigh


----------



## autopilot (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw you can also see the colours here:
> 
> ...


 Agree with everything you just said.


----------



## acostakk (Aug 20, 2013)

Pooh. The only one I really REALLY want is Karmen.  Which is, of course, paired with Daria which I don't want AT ALL.  I was even mildly intrigued by the cleansing oil....but not enough to spend the money when one polish is going to languish unopened forever.  Guess that's my excuse to hit the stores hunting a dupe for Karmen


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pooh. The only one I really REALLY want is Karmen.  Which is, of course, paired with Daria which I don't want AT ALL.  I was even mildly intrigued by the cleansing oil....but not enough to spend the money when one polish is going to languish unopened forever.  Guess that's my excuse to hit the stores hunting a dupe for Karmen


 The closest thing I can think of off the top of my head would be Zoya Rica, but that's not nearly as dark...


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 20, 2013)

Right now I went with Bombshell and added on Reece and Candace. I like their shimmers, metallics, glitters better than their cremes. I picked bombshell because I like dark grey even though I probably have one similar. I also don't like yellows and was disappointed there was no fall green. Maybe next month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

Also, I think Julep really needs to do something about the evenness of their boxes. If the face oil is $28 and the primer is also $28, then the it girl box is basically missing the value of an additional polish...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

> btw you can also see the colours here: http://www.julep.com/september-maven-cityscape-collection Â  I think overall this is a pretty good collection and actually pretty on-par with a fall collection. I'm not really feeling the colours, but I think cohesively and seasonally it's really great.Â  Also, they're not including Reece OR the sponge in the upgrade? and it's STILL +$35 instead of the old $30? s i g h I'm not really feeling any of the colours other than Reece... nor am I really interested in the face primer. I really want to try the face oil. julep is really twisting my arm with their "sets". I'm going to get one, but I'm going to have to sit on it a little longer about which one I want... sigh A L S O there are so many yellows. Not to diss yellow lovers, but yellow and orange really are a new "thing" in nail polish I feel like, especially yellow. I know there are people who like them, but mostly I'm like ... well it's okay for them, but do we really need a new yellow colour EVERY SINGLE SET? And there was not green this month either and two blues e__e sigh


 Yes. To everything. I was sad there was no emerald color. An emerald in the micro glitter...yes, please!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Aug 20, 2013)

I skipped this month and it was an easy skip.  I don't like yellows and oranges at all and a lot of the darker colors looked black to me.  I like the add on polish, but not enough to buy a box to get it.  I was excited to see a holo being offered and I hope they do more of them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

So Candace reminds me a bit of Butter London Wallis in terms of texture and the swatch julep provided. This is why I get annoyed about Julep's swatches, because they're not colour-corrected right. So I'm guessing the vaguely green colour is really a trickery of my eyes.

This reminds me a lot of the situation with Kennedy from June's box, which looked like a basic creme in the preview and then was like really weird greenish-yellow (actually khaki) in the swatches





vs





[x] (thanks lulubelle!)

I'm not getting It Girl because I want try the oil. I don't like orange so Tatiana is out (though it looks like a sister if not a dupe to Zoya Amy... if anyone is looking for a dupe. Which I might have to get on principle of my own name even though I dislike orange /o SO EASY FOR ZOYA GUH). Karmen is pretty but I vastly dislike Daria. CWaT isn't exciting but I could actually use both those colours... I think that's why I'm not so quick to dismiss it. The face primer isn't a TERRIBLE option; it is cheaper than most face primers, but it's also... untested. So basically I have two options LOL

Also I would bet money Karmen stains. People have been complaining for a while that Julep polishes have been staining, and reds stain the worst out of any colour

on another note I think I'm going to buy Love &amp; Peace &amp; OPI from Amazon. I have some free GC I accumulated so it'd be free anyway, and it's like twice the product of Julep Blakely...


----------



## avonleabelle (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm getting the Modern Beauty box with Candace and Reece add on. I have been using Dermalogica oil cleanser and liking it so I'm interested in trying Julep's. not a fan of all the crÃ¨me polishes, it is a shame the polishes couldn't have all been micro glitter. With with everyone on too much yellow. Enough already and yellow is my favorite color. Like someone else said why are there no greens. Now green polishes I could have every month and never complain.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got off the phone w/ Julep.  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got off the phone w/ Julep.  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.


 hm interesting. DHL is a cutting corners sort of thing. I know Richard was boasting (rightfully!) about how Bondi used USPS and that's why their packages would move faster. For all my qualms about USPS (grrrrrrr) they are pretty fast, I'll give them that.

I wonder what's up with Julep. I can't imagine them not being profitable for obvious reasons, but with the upgrade not having any one of the special addons this month (July's at least had Adele) but still being +$35 I'm beginning to wonder. I see Julep's ads everywhere so I'm guessing maybe they've hit market capacity of new mavens. Who knows.

But I guess we can expect not to get our boxes until the 10th |D


----------



## PsyDivaES (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going with Boho Glam this month. Default is CWaT, but not really feeling Padma, and Florence looks like the uglier twin sister of my Bondi Central Park Blossom ðŸ˜’Also adding on Reece (love ðŸ˜) and Candace.


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

I think Julep has given us everything we wanted ... in August! Since my polish hoarding only started in May, I have NO fall colors, so I am swinging for the fence and getting the whole collection. Yes, there are some misses - that yellow, for instance. I LOVED everything I was seeing until I went to look at the swatches and then I was like - uh, oKay - not the vibe that I was getting from the picture of the bottle. Being a  co-Julep &amp; Bondi addict, I also see some overlaps right away. The camel swatch looks like Central Park Blossom, the yellow looks like Brick Road, the dark teal looks like Tavern on the. On the plus side, we got microglitters galore and even a holographic shimmer. Bondi has promised us olives and coppers and more, so it looks like there won't be an overlap for September with these colors. I look forward to trying the cleansing oil. I really don't need another primer as I just box Smashbox and Too Faced in July. But for the price of the upgrade versus buying the specific ones I like one-by-one, the upgrade wins. I added on Reece and the sponge. Of course, it you all can think of a cheaper way for me to get the ones I really love or want to try, feel free to suggest a combination for me. But it is the first day and I usually change my mind two or three times, so who know? Healthwise, I feel a little stronger today. Got to start getting ready for cardiologist and podiatrist today. I enjoy listening to your opinions on the colors .... I will try to learn the new color names, but it is so hard for me with the colors being girls' names.


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 20, 2013)

So we get 200 Jules just for it being our birthday? not necessarily for taking the box of our birthday month? Can anyone clarify?

From their Rewards Program FAQ:


How do I earn Jules? You earn 1,000 Jules for inviting friends who become Julep Mavens, 300 Jules for each full priced Maven box you are billed for, 200 Jules on your Birthday, 500 Jules during your Anniversary month, and 750 Jules when you pay for the monthly upgrade box. You even get Jules just for becoming a Maven!


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hm interesting. DHL is a cutting corners sort of thing. I know Richard was boasting (rightfully!) about how Bondi used USPS and that's why their packages would move faster. For all my qualms about USPS (grrrrrrr) they are pretty fast, I'll give them that.
> 
> ...


 NO NO NO!!! This is going to be a game changer! I liked knowing my boxes were going to be delivered on the 1st without fail. Now there is no telling when I will get them.


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I think Julep really needs to do something about the evenness of their boxes. If the face oil is $28 and the primer is also $28, then the it girl box is basically missing the value of an additional polish...


 Being an It Girl, I do agree with you, Kyuu, but I also take into consideration that Julep is overpricing their beauty items.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooh I LOVE nearly every.single.color this month. It's so tempting to do a full upgrade, Catrina is the only color I'm just "meh" on but even then I don't have a yellow like it yet...I'll have to think about this. 

For now, I'm going with Boho Glam (mostly because it's my favorite combo of the style profiles, but maybe a little bit because they finally have a polish with my name on it - even if it is spelled differently) and added on Reece! I might add on a couple others Karmen, Padma, Candace &amp; Josephine are all also gorgeous and if I can't resist that upgrade might just happen. It still IS my birthday month after all :-D


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

> anyone else having trouble with changing their box selection?Â  The webpage isn't showing for me correctly (and I can't, at the moment try a different brows er)


 Actually I had that problem when they changes the site. I updated internet explorer and that helped.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Already changing my mind. Lol. 

Modern Beauty with Reece + Kristy as add-ons. I realized I'm on orange polish overload lately and I'm intrigued by the mattifying primer. Even though I have enough primer to coat the state of Texas right now ;-)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Being an It Girl, I do agree with you, Kyuu, but I also take into consideration that Julep is overpricing their beauty items.


 I'm not sure actually... I mean the face primer is $28 for 30mL. That's not actually unreasonable. For example, Benefit Porefessional is $30 for 22mL... Julep's untried/untested, but that's not actually an unreasonable. The Julep face oil is 3.5oz for $28. The DHC one is admittedly 6.7oz for $28, but I mean, it's still quite a bit of product. I think $7/polish is actually a pretty fair estimate of the face value of a Julep polish, so $21 for 3 polishes, but I'd actually value the primer to be $20 and maybe the face oil wash to be $16? So at $36, that's a difference of... practically two polishes.


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

That sucks that Julep has switched to DHL! I. HATE. DHL. They will ship packages far from you just to drop it in the mail. Is Julep still guaranteeing 3-5 day shipping? I am from Ohio and once my usps packages left Seattle I would get them 2 days later.I guess they feel its okay to change since Maven shipping is free. About the yellows. Its not that yellows are bad. But Julep keeps offering the same 2 yellows. Pale and bright yellow. Examples Bea and Blake, Abbie, Charlie and this months color. Nadia was more of a gold to me. For fall, yellows should be deeper and richer like saffron, marigold, mustard and deep sunflower shades. I feel juleps yellows are always pastel or primary-ish yellow.


----------



## zorabell (Aug 20, 2013)

Having them switch to DHL may be a deal breaker for me since this is the only sub that I get in a timely fashion. It already takes over a month for me to get my ipsy and birchbox subs



Sometimes I hate that we live in Germany just because many companies either won't ship to an APO address or they take forever to get here.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got off the phone w/ Julep.  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.


 Yeah I noticed something was up when my USPS tracking page said shipping partner facility.  Well, honestly, this makes it easier for me, I guess.  I wish I hadn't bought Kai (because the new shipping), I'll be skipping this month's box, and I'll be cancelling my Julep sub before next month's box. 

It really chaps my hide that they over price so much of their products, decrease the number of polish options monthly, decrease box contents (like the upgrades/mystery boxes), but keep upping the price on us, and now they are going to cheap out on us for shipping!  DHL is the worst ever.  It isn't like it is hard to find that out on a simple 2 minute google search.  They deliberately took a crap on us by picking this option, in my opinion. 

I'm not going through DHL hell like I do with ipsy (which I'll be canceling as well), with Julep too.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That sucks that Julep has switched to DHL! I. HATE. DHL.
> 
> They will ship packages far from you just to drop it in the mail. Is Julep still guaranteeing 3-5 day shipping?
> ...


 Julep Maven free shipping is now listed as 5-10 days, and does in fact go through a shipping partner now, mine says out of Auburn, WA.  I'm down in SoCal, and orders usually get to me in like 3 days...not so now.  The order took longer to get shipped (I ordered Kai), and now for 2 days it hasn't moved an inch past being accepted at Auburn.  Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

> Just got off the phone w/ Julep.Â  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.Â  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.Â  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One of my favorite thing about julep was the extremely predictable shipping. I would always get my order 2 days after ordering it. I don't understand why they are switching! I guess I shouldn't complain because their shipping is free with no minimum order, which is a pretty good deal.


> That sucks that Julep has switched to DHL! I. HATE. DHL. They will ship packages far from you just to drop it in the mail. Is Julep still guaranteeing 3-5 day shipping? I am from Ohio and once my usps packages left Seattle I would get them 2 days later.I guess they feel its okay to change since Maven shipping is free. About the yellows. Its not that yellows are bad. But Julep keeps offering the same 2 yellows. Pale and bright yellow. Examples Bea and Blake, Abbie, Charlie and this months color. Nadia was more of a gold to me. For fall, yellows should be deeper and richer like saffron, marigold, mustard and deep sunflower shades. I feel juleps yellows are always pastel or primary-ish yellow.


 Yes, regarding the yellows. There always seems to be something a little off-putting about the yellows. I think you nailed it on the head. Although, I love Nadia- with Adele on top to give it some warmth.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

If Julep's DHL "process" is like Ipsy's normally is for me it shouldn't be too long of wait. Especially since I would hope they don't send my stuff off on an adventure and just transfer and ship it straight out of WA since there isn't much else between that and AK :-D We'll see how things go. DHL has actually been fairly good to me with Ipsy (I had my first annoying experience with them this past month but it seemed to be more of a USPS issue not DHL)


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That sucks that Julep has switched to DHL! I. HATE. DHL.
> 
> They will ship packages far from you just to drop it in the mail. Is Julep still guaranteeing 3-5 day shipping?
> ...


 Huh. I only see one yellow this month and it IS a marigold. None of the colors remind me of Abbie or Blake or anything else you listed above.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

My beef with the yellows is that they're ALWAYS in the It Girl box. Usually my go to box, but I don't need a new shade of yellow every month.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 20, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find the ingredients in the Blank Canvas primer?  I'm wondering if it's a silicone primer.

(Hi everyone, it's my first time posting on the Julep board!)


----------



## Generalissima (Aug 20, 2013)

I just skipped. I was about to do Modern Beauty with Florence as an add-on and then it hit me, through beauty subs and Sephora kits, I have an unholy amount of primer that I always forget to use and more facial oils than one could shake a stick at.

I wonder if I'm just bored by Julep or are they just not putting out terribly compelling products?

I did think it was funny though that as I skipped a window pops up that says "But our primer is SO SMAZING" I can't help but read that in a high-pitched whine. Yeah we'll see if it isn't just $28 Monistat gel.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is a bit more about the matte primer from the Julep blog.  I've yet to find a matte primer that works, although I'm always hoping.

http://blog.julep.com/primed-for-success/


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Maven free shipping is now listed as 5-10 days, and does in fact go through a shipping partner now, mine says out of Auburn, WA.  I'm down in SoCal, and orders usually get to me in like 3 days...not so now.  The order took longer to get shipped (I ordered Kai), and now for 2 days it hasn't moved an inch past being accepted at Auburn.  Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's where mine has been stuck since Friday.  First they spoiled me by shipping my mystery box 2 day priority and now they take that joy away. 

Can someone explain how its cheaper if we still get it via USPS in the end?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got off the phone w/ Julep.  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.


 DHL?  Wow that is bad news.

Did you tell Julep you are unhappy w/DHL when you were on the phone w/them?  I hope so.  I might not get a Maven box this month &amp; see how shipping goes.  

Bondi is looking better and better to me.


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh I LOVE nearly every.single.color this month. It's so tempting to do a full upgrade, Catrina is the only color I'm just "meh" on but even then I don't have a yellow like it yet...I'll have to think about this.
> 
> For now, I'm going with Boho Glam (mostly because it's my favorite combo of the style profiles, but maybe a little bit because they finally have a polish with my name on it - even if it is spelled differently) and added on Reece! I might add on a couple others Karmen, Padma, Candace &amp; Josephine are all also gorgeous and if I can't resist that upgrade might just happen. It still IS my birthday month after all :-D


 Happy Birthday month, Cari!


----------



## zorabell (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the ingredients in the Blank Canvas primer?  I'm wondering if it's a silicone primer.
> 
> (Hi everyone, it's my first time posting on the Julep board!)


http://www.julep.com/blank-canvas-mattifying-face-primer.html

*Ingredients:* Water, Dimethicone/Vinyldimethicone Crosspolymer, Cyclopentasiloxane, Diethylhexyl Carbonate, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, HDI/Trimethylol Hexyllactone Crosspolymer, Propanediol, Glycerin, Laureth-3, Laureth-25, Olea Europaea (Olive) Leaf Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Fucus Vesiculosus Extract, Plumeria Rubra Flower Extract, Vanilla Planifolia Fruit Extract, Jasminum Officinale (Jasmine) Flower and Leaf Extract, Rose Extract, Citrus Aurantium Bergamia (Bergamot) Fruit Extract, Aniba Rosaeodora (Rosewood) Wood Extract, Coriandrum Sativum (Coriander) Seed Extract, Cupressus Sempervirens Seed Extract, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Flower, Leaf and Stem Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Prunus Persica (Peach) Fruit Extract, Zizyphus Jujuba Seed Extract, Citrullus Vulgaris (Watermelon) Fruit Extract, Pyrus Malus (Apple) Fruit Extract, Lens Esculenta (Lentil) Fruit Extract, Glyceryl Oleate Citrate, Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride, Carbomer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Levan, Decyl Glucoside, Phenethyl Alcohol, Sodium Lactate, Sodium PCA, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Hexylene Glycol, Triethyl Citrate.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 20, 2013)

I upgraded and added the Konjac sponge.  Tatiana and Candace are the standouts for me, and I like the others well enough.  Plus, I always find that the colors are prettier in person than in the pictures.  Sad that Reece was not part of the upgrade, but it's not a color I veer towards so not going to add it on.

I am starting to wonder how many dark blue cremes I really need, though.  Hoping the yellow is darker and warmer than it looks in the photos.


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the ingredients in the Blank Canvas primer?  I'm wondering if it's a silicone primer.
> 
> (Hi everyone, it's my first time posting on the Julep board!)


 Welcome to the September thread, neighburrito! Enjoy and feel free to share YOUR opinion of Julep!


----------



## angismith (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I upgraded and added the Konjac sponge.  Tatiana and Candace are the standouts for me, and I like the others well enough.  Plus, I always find that the colors are prettier in person than in the pictures.  Sad that Reece was not part of the upgrade, but it's not a color I veer towards so not going to add it on.
> 
> I am starting to wonder how many dark blue cremes I really need, though.  Hoping the yellow is darker and warmer than it looks in the photos.


 Lulubelle, I'm hoping the same about the marigold. It says marigold so MAYBE it will be more golden yellow than previously offered yellows. And yes, the colors usually are much prettier in person than in the pictures.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

And back to Boho Glam with Reece + Candace. Indecisive party of 1! Here!


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blank-canvas-mattifying-face-primer.html
> ...


thanks so much for finding this info.  I did a search on their site before while selecting my box and they didn't have a product page for the primer, just the cleansing oil.  Looks like silicone is the main ingredient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Might try it anyway.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to the September thread, neighburrito! Enjoy and feel free to share YOUR opinion of Julep!


Thanks angismith!


----------



## Lily V (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a bit more about the matte primer from the Julep blog.  I've yet to find a matte primer that works, although I'm always hoping.
> 
> http://blog.julep.com/primed-for-success/


 Thanks for that! 

and gggggggrrrrrrr to julep- "The formula contains 18 plant extracts that work to nourish, brighten, and hydrate skin, including rose, jasmine, lavender, bergamot, olive, apple, and watermelon."  arrrgghhhh!!!  lavender, bergamot, jasmine have zero research for benefits for skin, but crapton load showing there is irritation over prolonged use- freaking companies, just because you can't see damage at a cellular level or it doesnt immediately turn red upon application, doesn't mean the damage isn't there!  stop listening to your PR/marketing depts ("Ooohhh... lavender smells good, so it must be good for skin..") and start listening real scientists! 



  Sorry, off soapbox- but as a scientist (&amp; who has some friends who work in the cosmetic industry)- this crap pisses me off.  one of my favorites- cosmetic scientist (CS)-"the antioxidants &amp; cell-communication ingredients need to be kept away from light and air, otherwise they'll break down and degrade. Package it in an opaque tube."  Company: "Oh no, jar packaging is much more luxurious and women like that."  CS- "you do understand if you do that, after opening it- everything in there will degrade and it will be worthless within only few uses."  Company- "we can charge more for a jar."  CS-





ughhh... /rant. back to polish- I love all the shimmers &amp; holo!! none of the creams (except maybe padma) and I don't want the oil or the primer now thanks to the ingredient lists (ughhhhh...) and now I have no idea how to get all the colors I want... hrmmm... why is there another yellow in the It girl box????? the only yellow I've liked the look of from julep so far is Nadia (&amp; I dont even own it yet..) ahhhhhh, what to do what to do...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hm looking back to the polishes, I wouldn't be surprised if Padma were close to a dupe of OPI Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very solid choice for a collection... except LPAD has been duped to peridot and back XD


----------



## Lily V (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.julep.com/blank-canvas-mattifying-face-primer.html
> ...


 good sweet lord, we throw a few good things in it (Olea Europaea (Olive) Leaf Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, (apple &amp; watermelon are fine..)-) and then pretty much every irritating/fragrant/volatile plant oil known to man.  skin says no thank you.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm looking back to the polishes, I wouldn't be surprised if Padma were close to a dupe of OPI Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very solid choice for a collection... except LPAD has been *duped to peridot and back *XD


 ahahahhahahahahaha!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

If your shipping is slower with the new partner, let julep know! Birchbox had swapped to a slower one for shop orders, and enough people complained that they swapped it back!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cari, this is also my birthday month. Yay to Leos!! Unfortunately I spent all my money having too much fun and buying polishes, lol. I think I may go with the It Girl. I don't think I want the oil and I will have to decide what 3 polishes I will add on. Does anyone know if we have to email them to update our birthday Jules or will they update next month?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My beef with the yellows is that they're ALWAYS in the It Girl box. Usually my go to box, but I don't need a new shade of yellow every month.


 SERIOUSLY! 

because of this, I would have only really used two of the itgirl polishes, so for the first time ever I am trying a different box!! 

I switched to bombshell because I don't have any reds like that or too many greys, and the face oil, the value is better in my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 20, 2013)

Not sure whether to get the konjac sponge.  I'm not sure I'd know how to use it.  Do you put the oil directly on the sponge and then apply to the face?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I think you can do either/or for the sponge.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If your shipping is slower with the new partner, let julep know! Birchbox had swapped to a slower one for shop orders, and enough people complained that they swapped it back!!


 But why did they change in the first place?  That's what I don't get. 

They are too busy fixing what isn't broke again. 

They switch to DHL now... have a huge potential for damaged/lost shipments (common with DHL), and have to send things out again-potentially with a higher priced shipper to appease the customer who's ticked off.  They will lose some subscribers initially because of the switch. 

DHL is the worst of the worst.  Has anybody ever had good things to praise DHL for in the US, especially lately?  Either Julep didn't do proper homework before making the decision, which is bad and shows lack of a quality company... or they did, and decided to say "f-it" and do it anyways, just to save a couple pennies, meanwhile charging us more, for less product/among other stupid things they're doing the last few months...which is crappy of them and makes them not worth giving my money to.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cari, this is also my birthday month. Yay to Leos!! Unfortunately I spent all my money having too much fun and buying polishes, lol. I think I may go with the It Girl. I don't think I want the oil and I will have to decide what 3 polishes I will add on. Does anyone know if we have to email them to update our birthday Jules or will they update next month?


 As long as your birthday is filled out in your account profile, it should automatically put the points in your account within a week or two of your bday.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cari, this is also my birthday month. Yay to Leos!! Unfortunately I spent all my money having too much fun and buying polishes, lol. I think I may go with the It Girl. I don't think I want the oil and I will have to decide what 3 polishes I will add on. Does anyone know if we have to email them to update our birthday Jules or will they update next month?


 I was wondering this too. I have 950, so the extra 200 wouldn't make a huge difference this month so I'll just wait and email at the end of the month if I don't see them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, Normajean


----------



## cari12 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If your shipping is slower with the new partner, let julep know! Birchbox had swapped to a slower one for shop orders, and enough people complained that they swapped it back!!
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Easiest. Skip. EVER.


 Yep. For me too. I wish I could have picked multiple reasons for skipping because 3 of the 5 were applicable. And my husband would say 4 but I'm not ready to admit to having too much nail polish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh my, my, my, I actually ADORE the whole set! I think the theme is fabulous and I love the colors.


----------



## elainecad (Aug 20, 2013)

Love the colors. I joined after I saw the box with lipsticks a few months back. So I do enjoy getting the beauty products and a few nail colors now and then.


----------



## alliemarie (Aug 20, 2013)

Julep switched to DHL? Oh, ok. SKIP!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, I just realized Reece is going to have holographic shimmer rather than being a holo ): That's disappointing. On BL All Hail the Queen and Zoya Storm, it's really pretty subtle. That's disappointing.

I'm still getting it though


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 20, 2013)

I skipped. The only thing I was really interested in was the face oil, I didn't really even like any of the colors sadly. Oh well maybe next month.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

> My beef with the yellows is that they're ALWAYS in the It Girl box. Usually my go to box, but I don't need a new shade of yellow every month.


 Ditto.


> Does anyone know where I can find the ingredients in the Blank Canvas primer?Â  I'm wondering if it's a silicone primer. (Hi everyone, it's my first time posting on the Julep board!)


 Welcome to the forum! Don't be shy.


> I upgraded and added the Konjac sponge.Â  Tatiana and Candace are the standouts for me, and I like the others well enough.Â  Plus, I always find that the colors are prettier in person than in the pictures.Â  Sad that Reece was not part of the upgrade, but it's not a color I veer towards so not going to add it on. I am starting to wonder how many dark blue cremes I really need, though.Â  Hoping the yellow is darker and warmer than it looks in the photos.


 I'm so with you on the blues. That's another reason I didn't upgrade.


> SERIOUSLY!Â  because of this, I would have only really used two of the itgirl polishes, so for the first time ever I am trying a different box!!Â  I switched to bombshell because I don't have any reds like that or too many greys, and the face oil, the value is better in my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yes, the boxes with face oil are a much better value than the it girl box, IMO.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 20, 2013)

I skipped. I have no interest in the primer or face oil at all. The box with just polishes and no face stuff has two colors I don't want. Candace does not look appealing to me at all.


----------



## swallowtail (Aug 20, 2013)

I really liked the collection this month overall! I'm normally boho glam but Tatiana is too yellow-ish for my olive skin and I don't wear navy so Kristy is also a no. Instead I went for It Girl and added on Reece and Candace, because I may or may not have a glitter polish obsession. I was really hoping for some holographic polishes or glitter top coats in this month's box, but I'll settle for microglitter in a pinch. I'm also kind of thinking about ordering Padma, but since Julep's formulas for their creme polishes are not consistently great I'll probably wait until I see some reviews and swatches of it.

Also, is it just me, or has Julep been cranking out a TON of orange and yellow polishes lately? I've only been a maven since June and I feel like there have been at least 2 or 3 in every collection. It's great for people who like yellow, I guess, but I can't stand them.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swallowtail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the collection this month overall! I'm normally boho glam but Tatiana is too yellow-ish for my olive skin and I don't wear navy so Kristy is also a no. Instead I went for It Girl and added on Reece and Candace, because I may or may not have a glitter polish obsession. I was really hoping for some holographic polishes or glitter top coats in this month's box, but I'll settle for microglitter in a pinch. I'm also kind of thinking about ordering Padma, but since Julep's formulas for their creme polishes are not consistently great I'll probably wait until I see some reviews and swatches of it.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or has Julep been cranking out a TON of orange and yellow polishes lately? I've only been a maven since June and I feel like there have been at least 2 or 3 in every collection. It's great for people who like yellow, I guess, but I can't stand them.


Yes on the oranges and yellows.  They get me with the oranges, but now I have a stash of yellows that are languishing. 

The only yellow I've ever worn, Daisy:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, I hope there are no shipping issues this month because of DHL.  I just saved It Girl w/add-on Reece.  Kinda excited to get my Maven box since I've skipped the last few months.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Just got off the phone w/ Julep.Â  I purchased during last week's sale and my shipping hasn't moved since Friday.Â  She said they just switched from shipping USPS to DHL.Â  This makes me want to cry b/c those of you with IPSY shipping issues know that DHL is not the way to go.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WTH is DHL promising all these companies? How is it cheaper for them. Imo these companies will pay for it in the end because packages go missing all the time. So over DHL. Still don't have my ipsy. Thanks DHL.


----------



## swimsalot (Aug 20, 2013)

i got CwaT plus the Konjac sponge /CENTER] with Candace and Reece add on.
​


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got CwaT plus the Konjac sponge /CENTER]with Candace and Reece add on.
> ​I can't wait to get Reece.  I really just got a box so I could add it on.


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it me? Or does anyone else feel that Julep should have notified Mavens of the shipping change? The company is supposed to be transparent right? I would feel better if I heard it from Julep than reading it in a post. Just saying... I guess non-MUT Mavens will be calling to find out why the boxes are late. What do you all think about Juleps lack of communication?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it me? Or does anyone else feel that Julep should have notified Mavens of the shipping change?
> 
> The company is supposed to be transparent right?
> ...


I agree, they should have notified people. I'd be surprised if the didn't already KNOW about Ipsy's ordeal at the moment with DHL, so if that's the (supposed) case, why would they risk losing subscribers by going with a horrible shipping service? As CaptainSassy stated above, what on earth is DHL promising these companies to get them to switch??? It's very disheartening, as I always loved how fast Julep was sent.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it me? Or does anyone else feel that Julep should have notified Mavens of the shipping change?
> 
> The company is supposed to be transparent right?
> ...


 I find the lack of communication and the shipping switch upsetting and worrisome.  But, I am willing to see how things go.  I have never had a problem w/Julep shipping, so not sure why the change.  If problems arise I will cancel - plain &amp; simple.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a bit more about the matte primer from the Julep blog.  I've yet to find a matte primer that works, although I'm always hoping.
> 
> http://blog.julep.com/primed-for-success/


 Have you tried hourglass mineral veil primer? It's my holy grail primer. yes, it hurts to pay $52 an ounce for the thing, but I find one pump is sufficient for full coverage. The bottle lasts, like, half a year minimum for me. Definitely worth every penny. Get a sample at Sephora and see if you don't fall in love, lol


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!
> ...


 lol i hear you. i recently discovered paulaschoice.com and am OBSESSED with the beautypedia. i'm learning a lot about potential irritants, and it's amazing how many high-end, prestige cosmetic lines just throw crap in.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 20, 2013)

I upgraded and added Reece. I like all the colors especially the microglitters and I think the collection is very fall appropriate. Like many of you mentioned I wish Reece and the sponge were in the upgrade though. They've done it it many past boxes and those were easy upgrades for me. It's annoying! Primers don't work for me so we'll see how that goes but overall I'm still very happy with Julep this month.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 20, 2013)

i really like tatiana, karmen, candace and reece. i was thinking of upgrading since i have the points to do so but i'm not sure. i think i will just do my usual bombshell box. i just bought the benefit stay flawless primer and it bothers me that the upgrade doesn't contain reece.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I keep going back and forth between the boxes. How long is the window open?


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That sucks that Julep has switched to DHL! I. HATE. DHL.
> 
> They will ship packages far from you just to drop it in the mail. Is Julep still guaranteeing 3-5 day shipping?
> ...


 it is a deep yellow... they called it a marigold yellow specifically.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 20, 2013)

aaaaaahh, the more I hear about nadia, the more I wish I woulda picked It girl during july... if it's more gold-y, (&amp; less yellow)- Im interested...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so right now, I have saved as my pick- It girl (even tho I dont really want catrina..) with add-ons Reece, Karmen, possibly Padma (or kristy..).  But I cant decide!  While this collection isn't knock-my-socks-off-amazing like I felt about May, I do really like a majority of the colors in it (&amp; I love the idea of the cleansing oil &amp; primer- just not the technical execution of them..) even the sponge is cool...  so close to upgrading, yet not quite.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

On my phone so I won't bother quoting, but I received my birthday Jules on my bday (aug 11) so definitely email them if you didn't get them yet! I second, third or fourth everyone saying It Girl always has a yellow! And I also agree that I'm never compelled to choose It Girl anyway because I feel like they get the shaft value-wise. I am quite excited for these colors! I'm going with bombshell + Reece and I think I'll try for trades to get the cwt colors too. I can never have enough nudes and that one looks so pretty!


----------



## AshY (Aug 20, 2013)

Two questions 1. What's the verdict on the moisture masks from last month? Has anyone tried them. 2. Can polish thinner be used on sea salt finishes? Tracy is very thick and goopy! Thanks ladies.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 20, 2013)

M



> Two questions 1. What's the verdict on the moisture masks from last month? Has anyone tried them. 2. Can polish thinner be used on sea salt finishes? Tracy is very thick and goopy! Thanks ladies.


 Moisture masks?


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep going back and forth between the boxes. How long is the window open?


 I think it's open until the 25th? don't quote me on that.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 20, 2013)

Dang, just got to look at the selection and am skipping again. I love Reece, there's something very celestial about it but the other colors aren't winning me over. I think I'm in the minority in that I don't care for the beauty products - I usually already have a favorite product and don't veer easily since it's so hard to find something that works with my allergies/sensitivity - in short it leaves me with It Girl as an option every month ...and it hasn't called to me. And it really does have a yellow every month! (plus I have my BB for trying new products!)

I hope they have a sale on Reece sometime soon because I'll be all over that. In other news...my Kai still hasn't shipped out and it's 5-10 days for delivery, so technically I shouldn't expect that count to start until it ships right?


----------



## swallowtail (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes on the oranges and yellows.  They get me with the oranges, but now I have a stash of yellows that are languishing.
> ...


 That looks so nice on you! I have darker, very olive skin so I just have to stay far away from anything even remotely yellow, lol. I've been skipping for the past few months because they've put out at least one yellow, orange, or too-yellow green or red in every box :c


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 20, 2013)

I pulled out my swatch box, &amp; I found that I already have similar colors to 6 of the polishes in this collection. Someone mentioned earlier that Tatiana looked like Zoya Amy, but IMO it looks more like Zoya Tanzy. I have both of these, so I obviously don't need any more orange micro glitters! I'm still getting the Bombshell box because I love reds &amp; grays. I'm also adding Reece, Candace, &amp; Padma. I don't have anything quite like these three in my collection!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, just got to look at the selection and am skipping again. I love Reece, there's something very celestial about it but the other colors aren't winning me over. I think I'm in the minority in that I don't care for the beauty products - I usually already have a favorite product and don't veer easily since it's so hard to find something that works with my allergies/sensitivity - in short it leaves me with It Girl as an option every month ...and it hasn't called to me. And it really does have a yellow every month! (plus I have my BB for trying new products!)
> 
> I hope they have a sale on Reece sometime soon because I'll be all over that. In other news...my Kai still hasn't shipped out and it's 5-10 days for delivery, so technically I shouldn't expect that count to start until it ships right?


 idk if we're in the minority, but i definitely feel the same. i would prefer if they stuck to mani/pedi products. i liked the doublestep friction stick from last month, was it?

although i HAAAATED their polymer top coat. granted, i tried applying it while wet... i don't want to wait 15 minutes with my hands completely still until i can apply top coat. and then wait, like, another 10 minutes for the top coat to set. no ty.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

Officially skipped.  I feel like I skip most months unless there's a knock-it-out-of-the-park collection heavy on cool colors (these colors are almost all far too warm for me) and groovy finishes (I love foils!), and those only happen a couple of times a year if I'm lucky.  It's somehow easier for me to accept not always liking Square Hue colors since it's $15/month for me (joined before the launch), they only have three colors that *everyone* gets (Julep seems to spread themselves *way* too thin with their seven to nine shades each month), and SH collections have more obvious connections to the themes for each month (I can sometimes almost see where Julep collections come from once they state the theme, but that's pretty rare).  

Oookay, I'm taking my sleep-deprived butt to bed now.  The past few days have been rough, and I'm having a really hard time forming coherent thought.  The above may or may not make sense.  But I did manage to skip before I forgot, and that is the important thing.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 20, 2013)

Eh, skipped.  The only colors I want are the red and orange microglitters and Reece.  I'll just wait until they go on sale.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 20, 2013)

my daughter and I skipped. There was nothing we wanted.


----------



## MareNectaris (Aug 20, 2013)

I liked both the colors in the Bombshell box, and thought Reece was just gorgeous, but I skipped this month. The cleansing oil didn't appeal to me (I'm so picky about skincare- and I -just- made some pretty big purchases with cleanser and such) and I didn't want to grab the whole box when the only thing I was really loving was the add on.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 21, 2013)

I only took my It Girl with Reece and the red microglitter (not looking up the name) because I had a pile of Jules to use. Meh.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 21, 2013)

I really really want the oil cleanser.

That's pretty much all I want, because since I have a ton of colors from them, I pretty much have dupes for all of those. I also have an orange exactly like that from the collection from the hunger games movie that the other nail polish line did last year. The shimmery orange looks identical.

The oil cleanser and the primer look good, so I might end up getting that box.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang, just got to look at the selection and am skipping again. I love Reece, there's something very celestial about it but the other colors aren't winning me over. I think I'm in the minority in that I don't care for the beauty products - I usually already have a favorite product and don't veer easily since it's so hard to find something that works with my allergies/sensitivity - in short it leaves me with It Girl as an option every month ...and it hasn't called to me. And it really does have a yellow every month! (plus I have my BB for trying new products!)
> 
> I hope they have a sale on Reece sometime soon because I'll be all over that. In other news...my Kai still hasn't shipped out and it's 5-10 days for delivery, so technically I shouldn't expect that count to start until it ships right?


Same here! I have rosacea, so I'm super wary about trying new skincare products on my face. I wanted the Julep subscription for nail polishes and nail products only. The past few months, the only box that has no face products also is the box with colors I don't want. I don't like yellow polishes, and I feel like they've had so many yellows lately. They look ghastly on me. LoL.

Yeah, delivery doesn't start counting until it actually ships. If it has been a while since you ordered, they really need to get on that!


----------



## Krendall (Aug 21, 2013)

Karmen looks like a red version of Julia, which I regretted not getting for months until I got it in this last warehouse sale! I am taking my Bombshell box and adding Reece. But if the new shipping becomes an issue, this may be my last box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In other news...my Kai still hasn't shipped out and it's 5-10 days for delivery, so technically I shouldn't expect that count to start until it ships right?


 I'd maybe contact them about your Kai! I ordered it Monday afternoon &amp; it shipped out Tuesday morning.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here! I have rosacea, so I'm super wary about trying new skincare products on my face. I wanted the Julep subscription for nail polishes and nail products only. The past few months, the only box that has no face products also is the box with colors I don't want. I don't like yellow polishes, and I feel like they've had so many yellows lately. They look ghastly on me. LoL.
> ...


 Yellow is my favorite color, but I can admit it's probably the worst on me. I've been wondering why they haven't tried harder on the It Girl Collection, they could have made it the Champagne Trio last time, or just done the holo glitters this month - isn't that the point of the profile "It Girl" lol



> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> idk if we're in the minority, but i definitely feel the same. i would prefer if they stuck to mani/pedi products. i liked the doublestep friction stick from last month, was it?
> ...


 I've been hoping for at least some nail related extras...because I'm not going to buy their topcoats/strengtheners/etc on their own, but it would be a great way to hook me on to them since I don't really bother with the mystery boxes. 

Also, they're smart - they know what their best stuff is, and it's usually an add on. They're holding out on me on purpose


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 21, 2013)

Initially I chose Bombshell with Reece added on, but reconsidered and skipped. I'm not wowed by any of the pre-set box combinations. I wish I could've had a box with Reece and Karmen, with the cleansing oil!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody miss me? I would have totally used a different mobile# to get Kai at that price, but I missed it. If you haven't guessed, I was in the hospital over the weeked. BP dropped to 81/31 Friday night. Admitted for observation. Observe was all they did though. Passed the buck back to cardiologist. Have spent all day trying to get answers. He is supposed to call me personally in the morning. We'll see. I'm so sick and tired of being sick and tired. On a good note, the Maven window opens tomorrow!!!!! YES!!! Please, please, Julep, make it GREAT! And the box press release was just dumb! That could have been an email to all Mavens once the boxes start going out. But didn't I understand there will be a new brush? Sounded very similar to the Sally Hansen Total Manicure brush. Or did I just hallucinate this?


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Having them switch to DHL may be a deal breaker for me since this is the only sub that I get in a timely fashion. It already takes over a month for me to get my ipsy and birchbox subs
> 
> ...






 same with me.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 21, 2013)

I chose Bombshell Box and Reece as an add-on this time around, I am a sucker for both reds and dark greys so this box was a winner for me.  I am very excited about the cleansing oil, I used to use a particular brand of cleansing oil, but it was pretty expensive for only receiving an ounce of product - but it really did help in clearing up my skin.

I am okay with the DHL switch honestly, yes I would prefer that they went with UPS but compared to USPS for me DHL is the lesser evil.  Ever since the postal cutback and the closing of our local post office, we are pretty much lucky to have any mail delivered.  Last week I had an order from Paula's Choice go missing, they scanned it as delivered but the mail person never put it in the mailbox!  So it took them a week to find the package.  USPS also doesn't bother to bring packages to the door anymore they just toss it near the mailbox if it's too big.  A few weeks ago I found a package on the side of the road!  Complaints seem to do absolutely nothing unfortunately, but we keep on trying to have our complaints be heard and hopefully something will change.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I chose Bombshell Box and Reece as an add-on this time around, I am a sucker for both reds and dark greys so this box was a winner for me.  I am very excited about the cleansing oil, I used to use a particular brand of cleansing oil, but it was pretty expensive for only receiving an ounce of product - but it really did help in clearing up my skin.
> 
> I am okay with the DHL switch honestly, yes I would prefer that they went with UPS but compared to USPS for me DHL is the lesser evil.  Ever since the postal cutback and the closing of our local post office, we are pretty much lucky to have any mail delivered.  Last week I had an order from Paula's Choice go missing, they scanned it as delivered but the mail person never put it in the mailbox!  So it took them a week to find the package.  USPS also doesn't bother to bring packages to the door anymore they just toss it near the mailbox if it's too big.  A few weeks ago I found a package on the side of the road!  Complaints seem to do absolutely nothing unfortunately, but we keep on trying to have our complaints be heard and hopefully something will change.


 It is highly probable that USPS will still be handling the actual delivery of your box it will just take 2 - 3x as long for them to actually get it from DHL so that they can deliver it to you.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Aug 21, 2013)

Well that would suck!  I am hoping that USPS doesn't have anything to do with my Julep packages... I think I will just have to bite the bullet and tell them to hold all packages for me at the Post Office from now on, our mail person is such an moron.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 21, 2013)

> > I keep going back and forth between the boxes. How long is the window open?
> 
> 
> I think it's open until the 25th? don't quote me on that.


 I think the window is open thru the 24th.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 21, 2013)

> Well that would suck! Â I am hoping that USPS doesn't have anything to do with my Julep packages... I think I will just have to bite the bullet and tell them to hold all packages for me at the Post Office from now on, our mail person is such an moron.


 I'm lucky to have a good mailman! Sounds like I need to get him a Christmas present this year.


----------



## AshY (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/september-cityscape-collection/padma.html

Taking a loser look at Padma it looks like a slight shimmer instead of a crÃ¨me.  If you look at some of the nails it looks like a shimmer , especially on the darker hand ( pinky and ring fingers).  I am wondering of Julep used a different polish and photoshopped Padma on the nail.  Is that why Juleps swatches are inconsistent?


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/september-cityscape-collection/padma.html
> 
> Taking a loser look at Padma it looks like a slight shimmer instead of a crÃ¨me.  If you look at some of the nails it looks like a shimmer , especially on the darker hand ( pinky and ring fingers).  I am wondering of Julep used a different polish and photoshopped Padma on the nail.  Is that why Juleps swatches are inconsistent?


 *Color Description*Royal plum crÃ¨me

It looks like a badly photoshopped creme to me.


----------



## AshY (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/september-cityscape-collection/padma.html
> 
> Taking a loser look at Padma it looks like a slight shimmer instead of a crÃ¨me.  If you look at some of the nails it looks like a shimmer , especially on the darker hand ( pinky and ring fingers).  I am wondering of Julep used a different polish and photoshopped Padma on the nail.  Is that why Juleps swatches are inconsistent?


 


> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Color Description*Royal plum crÃ¨me
> 
> It looks like a badly photoshopped creme to me.


 
Interesting........ zooming in on the large dot on the page I definitely see shimmers.  Also zooming on the darker hand the polish on the ring and middle fingers are different with the ring finger being shimmery.  Who knows?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 21, 2013)

The swatch thing drives me nuts. What is so hard about applying the polish, &amp; taking a picture in a light box? I'd be more likely to purchase polish if I knew the swatches were accurate &amp; not so heavily photoshopped.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The swatch thing drives me nuts. What is so hard about applying the polish, &amp; taking a picture in a light box? I'd be more likely to purchase polish if I knew the swatches were accurate &amp; not so heavily photoshopped.


This. I wish there was a fill in the blank option on why I'm skipping. This would be in there and their obnoxious "new scent" to the polishes that lingers and is nauseating.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The swatch thing drives me nuts. What is so hard about applying the polish, &amp; taking a picture in a light box? I'd be more likely to purchase polish if I knew the swatches were accurate &amp; not so heavily photoshopped.


I sat there staring at the dark gray polish (Daria) picture wondering if it was just my eyes or if it was extremely photoshopped! The more I look at it, the more it looks like three different colors of gray painted on in stripes to look like a reflection. Weird.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 21, 2013)

After stewing about it, I decided to skip. I originally chose Modern Beauty with the sponge and Reece add-ons. I took a look at my inventory of cleansers and primers and acknowledged that I probably don't need either one until 2015. I really just wanted the Reece and sponge and I can pick up the sponge on Amazon (if I still really think I need it after a cooling off period). I'm sure Reece will be available at some point. Better for my budget!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I agree, they should have notified people. I'd be surprised if the didn't already KNOW about Ipsy's ordeal at the moment with DHL, so if that's the (supposed) case, why would they risk losing subscribers by going with a horrible shipping service? As CaptainSassy stated above, what on earth is DHL promising these companies to get them to switch??? It's very disheartening, as I always loved how fast Julep was sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! It's only 2 states away and I get it on the next day !!! Ahhh! Go away DHL!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried hourglass mineral veil primer? It's my holy grail primer. yes, it hurts to pay $52 an ounce for the thing, but I find one pump is sufficient for full coverage. The bottle lasts, like, half a year minimum for me. Definitely worth every penny. Get a sample at Sephora and see if you don't fall in love, lol


I have tried it, but couldn't really tell it did anything different than the other primers I have tried.  I've got super oily skin, so I'm not sure anything is going to make much of a difference, sadly.  On the plus side, I've also got very few wrinkles




.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried it, but couldn't really tell it did anything different than the other primers I have tried.  I've got super oily skin, so I'm not sure anything is going to make much of a difference, sadly.  On the plus side, I've also got very few wrinkles
> 
> ...


 I know the grass is always greener, but sometimes I wish my face were oilier. Dry skin and wrinkles are the pits!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the grass is always greener, but sometimes I wish my face were oilier. Dry skin and wrinkles are the pits!


 lol you don't even know. everything always sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a friend who has acne issues (she still has a lot of scarring pits and gets acne now even at 25), and her skin is super super oily that she usually goes through 3-5 sheets of the matte oil blotting paper when she uses it. D: But I can definitely see her starting to get minor wrinkles around her eyes (at least more than what I'd normally attribute to someone her age). I'm just not mean and haven't said anything because she clearly has enough to worry about!!

Soo_ooo _don't wish bad things upon yourself. I hate my skin too (lol acne-prone, sensitive, scars easily, hyperpigmentation combination basically everything terrible thrown into one pot) and still get acne cysts sometimes. But seeing some bloggers and youtube makeup tutorials, I realize my skin problems could always be worse! I'm trying to look on the bright side now.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol you don't even know. everything always sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm like that with blotting sheets! I've never met anyone else with skin as oily as mine. Trust me you don't want oily skin. What a buzz kill about the wrinkles. I thought well at least that would be postponed. That sucks!


----------



## AshY (Aug 21, 2013)

I just noticed Karmen is close to Zoya Reva, except Karmen has more gold shimmer and is deeper, not a raspberry color like Reva.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2013)

Since there are a lot of Zoya almost-dupes, I just want to point out Zoya is having a BOGO right now:

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/08/back-to-school-bogo-time.html


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 21, 2013)

This is Bosica version of the Konjac sponge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIZMPX5pxjs


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2013)

hm... i already have a clarisonic but i'm too lazy to use that every day. then again, if i had this, i'd have to clean it up after use so maybe i'd be too lazy to use that too. XD i'm interested in it but not... so much i guess.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 21, 2013)

Those of you who placed orders during the sale over the weekend- any shipping progress? Mine has been in Auburn, WA since Friday. Stupid DHL.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 21, 2013)

> Those of you who placed orders during the sale over the weekend- any shipping progress? Mine has been in Auburn, WA since Friday. Stupid DHL.


 Mine is still processing since the weekend


----------



## zorabell (Aug 21, 2013)

I was checking one of my email accounts and I noticed an email from Julep, the account I got it on is just signed up to get newsletters and such from Julep and not an active maven account.







The fine print is this:

*Offer expires 8/28/13 at 11:59pm PT. Promotional code only applicable when shopping bag subtotal meets or exceeds $25.00. Offer may not be combined with any other promotion or discount, and is limited to one use per customer. Offer not valid on Julep.com gift cards. Promotional code SAVE10 must be entered at checkout to receive discount. Taxes vary by location. 

I just tried it on my actual Maven account and this was the result:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 21, 2013)

they 100% add the white "sheen" stripes to their polishes to give it that artificial/perfect look. I find it annoying and think we should have a facebook petition for true to life swatches.

the "meet the maven" photos aren't as bad as the shop swatches, but still its no good.

also to whoever said padma looks like s shimmer, if you look at the big bottle shot, it definitely does look like it has microshimmer in it.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those of you who placed orders during the sale over the weekend- any shipping progress? Mine has been in Auburn, WA since Friday. Stupid DHL.


 I received mine on Monday. I ordered them the first day of the sale. I never got a shipping email they just showed up on my doorstep.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 21, 2013)

> I received mine on Monday. I ordered them the first day of the sale. I never got a shipping email they just showed up on my doorstep.


 Well, I guess that's good news! Maybe it is on it's way &amp; they just haven't scanned it. I placed my order on Thursday also.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was checking one of my email accounts and I noticed an email from Julep, the account I got it on is just signed up to get newsletters and such from Julep and not an active maven account.
> 
> ...


 Wow, all that for free.  Good deal.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder if this work on subscription box. I think I will check out Zoya sale.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know the grass is always greener, but sometimes I wish my face were oilier. Dry skin and wrinkles are the pits!


The grass is always greener definitely applies, but I do have to remind myself of the benefits.  I got this is my email recently and it made me feel a bit better as I blot away:

Benefits of Oily Skin


----------



## angismith (Aug 21, 2013)

Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it me? Or does anyone else feel that Julep should have notified Mavens of the shipping change?
The company is supposed to be transparent right?
I would feel better if I heard it from Julep than reading it in a post. Just saying...

I guess non-MUT Mavens will be calling to find out why the boxes are late.

What do you all think about Juleps lack of communication?
I HATE Julep's communication! How hard can it be to send an email or a FB notification or a text to customers to let them know of changes individually? After all, they accept our money individually. I don't like reading news on here or on FB page or Twitter or YouTube when I am a Maven. I see nothing wrong with telling other customers AFTER they have notified their Mavens, but apparently being a Maven no longer has the same meaning that we were led to believe when we signed up to be Mavens.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I think Mavens now are a dime a dozen as the saying goes. I am not sure Julep is thinking about public relations. It is becoming clear and clear its strictly about their bottom line.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 21, 2013)

i'm having a hard time settling on a box choice. the fact that the swatches for daria and padma are weird only makes it harder. i'd love the color that's shown in the bottle of padma but the swatches look so dark and fake. i have an oil cleanser that will probably take me months to work through but since i love oil cleansers i wouldn't mind using another simultaneously... i have enough jules to upgrade but i feel like they're being stingy by not including reece or the sponge (usually the upgrade contains a bonus add-on, i.e. in may it contained adele). i really love candace and the teal and those are my two favorites of the collection but i hate to go it girl when i definitely would use the products... then karen and tatiana are awesome. i normally go bombshell but if just pick a box, i'd probably go boho glam (tatiana and kristy). i just know i'll end up wanting to purchase some of these shades so the upgrade just makes sense but ugh why so stingy julep! if reece was in there, this would be a done deal for me.


----------



## angismith (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep going back and forth between the boxes. How long is the window open?


 The window closes on the 24th each month.


> Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aaaaaahh, the more I hear about nadia, the more I wish I woulda picked It girl during july... if it's more gold-y, (&amp; less yellow)- Im interested...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so right now, I have saved as my pick- It girl (even tho I dont really want catrina..) with add-ons Reece, Karmen, possibly Padma (or kristy..).  But I cant decide!  While this collection isn't knock-my-socks-off-amazing like I felt about May, I do really like a majority of the colors in it (&amp; I love the idea of the cleansing oil &amp; primer- just not the technical execution of them..) even the sponge is cool...  so close to upgrading, yet not quite.


 The upgrade was the only thing that made sense to me ... I wanted all the microglitters and Reece and the cleansing oil and the sponge ... a couple of the cremes also appealed to me ... Padma, for sure. So I didn't see anyway to get the ones I wanted any cheaper without doing an upgrade.


> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha! I feel the same way, barbyechick! Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope you feel better soon!




I don't feel better, but I appreciate the good thoughts from everyone! I went this morning to get a blood pressure monitor to wear for two WEEKS, but by the time I got home, the monitor had quit working. We kept resetting it (working with the doctor's office) but couldn't get it to working ... have to wait until next week for another. I feel like they are going to keep on until they kill me. Also went to podiatrist yesterday ... I am getting a pair of geeky diabetic shoes with an insert molded exactly to fit my foot because I have such a super-high arch that causes corns. Also asked about what I thought was a fungus, but podiatrist says is extremely dry skin ... she gave me samples of a cream called AmLactin Ultra and OMG! does it ever feel heavenly. We'll see if it works.


> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is highly probable that USPS will still be handling the actual delivery of your box it will just take 2 - 3x as long for them to actually get it from DHL so that they can deliver it to you.


 Very true! That is how DHL works around here. So does Fed Ex. I am signed up with UPS if I get a shipment that does that, I can pay an extra $3 to have UPS deliver it since their facility is less than 20 minutes from my house. 



> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm lucky to have a good mailman! Sounds like I need to get him a Christmas present this year.


 Jessica, people used to give mailmen presents every Christmas. It is a tradition that is fading away ... but since we moved so far in the boonies and the door is so far down the road from the mailbox, I like to give the delivery people who are regulars a little treat each years because I do order so very much online.


> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/collections/september-cityscape-collection/padma.html
> 
> Taking a loser look at Padma it looks like a slight shimmer instead of a crÃ¨me.  If you look at some of the nails it looks like a shimmer , especially on the darker hand ( pinky and ring fingers).  I am wondering of Julep used a different polish and photoshopped Padma on the nail.  Is that why Juleps swatches are inconsistent?


 OMG! I wondered the same thing when looking at the swatches. I don't think they are actual nail polish swatches, the colors are completely Photoshopped onto the nail! THAT's WHY THE SWATCHES NEVER SEEM TRUE TO THE BOTTLE COLOR.


> Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sat there staring at the dark gray polish (Daria) picture wondering if it was just my eyes or if it was extremely photoshopped! The more I look at it, the more it looks like three different colors of gray painted on in stripes to look like a reflection. Weird.


 Funny, that same grey striped nail was what made me realize the swatches are being Photoshopped.


----------



## angismith (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm having a hard time settling on a box choice. the fact that the swatches for daria and padma are weird only makes it harder. i'd love the color that's shown in the bottle of padma but the swatches look so dark and fake. i have an oil cleanser that will probably take me months to work through but since i love oil cleansers i wouldn't mind using another simultaneously... i have enough jules to upgrade but i feel like they're being stingy by not including reece or the sponge (usually the upgrade contains a bonus add-on, i.e. in may it contained adele). i really love candace and the teal and those are my two favorites of the collection but i hate to go it girl when i definitely would use the products... then karen and tatiana are awesome. i normally go bombshell but if just pick a box, i'd probably go boho glam (tatiana and kristy). i just know i'll end up wanting to purchase some of these shades so the upgrade just makes sense but ugh why so stingy julep! if reece was in there, this would be a done deal for me.


 I went back and forth from collection picture to list to Reece two or three times before I accepted that they were going to make me get Reece as an add-on. But I used Jules to do it! Made me feel better at least!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 21, 2013)

> Well, I guess that's good news! Maybe it is on it's way &amp; they just haven't scanned it. I placed my order on Thursday also.


 I also placed my order on Thursday. The USPS website says WA but if you take that same tracking code to DHLs website you might see some change mine is now struck in Compton CA along with my free Kai.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 21, 2013)

I decided to skip &amp; shop the Zoya sale instead. A couple of factors in my decision- 1. DHL shipping downgrade, 2. There aren't really any box combos that suit my taste. Perhaps I will get one of those alternate set offers later this month.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 21, 2013)

idk if anyone saw or posted this already but i LOVE hearing about the remarkable women they name polishes after... this one is breaking my heart though, so just warning that you might need tissues.

http://blog.julep.com/kristys-story/


----------



## Hipster (Aug 21, 2013)

After much hemming and hawing, I decided to go with Modern Beauty with Daria (gray) as an add-on.  I've been searching for a perfect gray and I hope this is it!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 21, 2013)

Someone mentioned a couple of pages back that It Girls don't get the same value as everyone else. It's weird, I never thought to add up the values (especially since so many of the extra products are so overpriced), but now that I have I'm pretty PO'd! Julep would need to send four polishes in the It Girl box in order for it to be worth the same as the Boho Glam, Classic with a Twist, and Bombshell boxes. With the Maven discounts, the It Girl box this month is worth $33.60, whereas BG, CwaT, and Bombshell are worth $44.80. That's a difference of $11.20, which is the price of a nail polish at the Maven discount plus, I don't know, a piece of taffy or something.

I wrote to them about my displeasure with the recent trend in including skincare and makeup products I cannot use due to my sensitive, rosacea-prone skin. I also told them I was dissatisfied with the value difference between the difference boxes. I didn't see, like, a generic feedback form, but if you're not happy and have the time, I'd go ahead and share your two cents with Julep by emailing them at [email protected] We're paying customers, there's no reason why we can't give them feedback! Maybe they'll listen.

If there's another skincare product I can't use next month, and the value difference between the It Girl box and the others is more than a few bucks, I'll probably skip. And we'll see about the month after that, I might consider canceling. I have a huge stockpile of polish I've only ever used once, I really don't need more. It's a pure luxury for me, at this point. After all, I actually like the OPI bottle, brush, and formula a little more than Julep, and the full price for OPI is still three dollars less than Julep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I'm talking myself into canceling my subscription... Well, we'll see if they read my feedback and respond! I have been pretty satisfied with their customer service otherwise, so maybe they'll write back.


----------



## angismith (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> UPS My Choice is the best! I don't even have to check UPS tracking anymore since they send me an email telling me that my packages are being delivered the next day. Love it!
> ...


 You're so smart ... Yes, it is called UPS My Choice! My memory is getting awful!

Have you heard of AmLactin? She gave me two boxes of samples, one is called Ultra. My dry skin is on top of my feet not on bottom. But I still think it's a fungus and she will see that after a month of moisturizer. Either that or some kind of overgrowth of skin cells on certain areas. I've had it most of my life, but only thought of seeing doctor when I had to see podiatrist for other reasons.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 21, 2013)

So that sponge is made out of the same plant that 0 carb noodles are made from. 

iiiiiinteresting...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So that sponge is made out of the same plant that 0 carb noodles are made from.
> 
> iiiiiinteresting...


 lol maybe i'll just rub uncooked noodles on my face for ~*gentle*~ exfoliation


----------



## AtomicBunny (Aug 21, 2013)

I've officially skipped yet another month. :-(


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I wondered the same thing when looking at the swatches. I don't think they are actual nail polish swatches, the colors are completely Photoshopped onto the nail! THAT's WHY THE SWATCHES NEVER SEEM TRUE TO THE BOTTLE COLOR.
> 
> Funny, that same grey striped nail was what made me realize the swatches are being Photoshopped.


 Yeah, it was apparent they Photoshop heavily awhile ago when a blogger pic was featured with her Julep mani - her cuticles and application weren't 100% perfect on her pic on her site but was still very clean, but when you looked at Julep's version, cleanup was beyond immaculate and her cuticles and nailbeds were beyond perfect.

I'm sure they use hand models with actual polish on their nails, but get 'shopped to add the glare and whatnot and have color levels adjusted, which in turn changes the swatch into a completely different shade.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was apparent they Photoshop heavily awhile ago when a blogger pic was featured with her Julep mani - her cuticles and application weren't 100% perfect on her pic on her site but was still very clean, but when you looked at Julep's version, cleanup was beyond immaculate and her cuticles and nailbeds were beyond perfect.
> ...


 Yeah it seems so. I don't think they photoshop the colours onto the hands like what happens with clothes and colours sometimes but they do seem heavily photoshopped. 





If they were photoshopped onto the nail, everything would match. I think they just heavily edit it for what they think they'd like to sell us...


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yea that really sucks! Julep have some unethical ways or maybe I just expect too much from companies like honesty.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yea that really sucks! Julep have some unethical ways or maybe I just expect too much from companies like honesty.


idk if it's a matter of HONESTY or dishonesty... I mean, we can all look at their retail and maven prices and do the math for ourselves. It is certainly unfair, though.

But, you know, even the other month with the Doublestep Friction-stick which is pretty overpriced at, like, $17 something with a maven discount, the other boxes were STILL worth 6-7 more than the other boxes. Like, maybe don't include a fourth polish but SOMETHING to even up the value a little more?


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah it seems so. I don't think they photoshop the colours onto the hands like what happens with clothes and colours sometimes but they do seem heavily photoshopped.
> 
> ...


 Or heavily edit for the "perfect picture", which isn't so perfect because nail bloggers have upped the standard and expectations of swatching for accuracy.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know several of you have ordered Kai. Can one of you swatch it when it arrives? I'm not sure I want it and there aren't any swatches that I can find online.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh gosh. Just read the story behind Kristy and I had heard her story back when she passed, she went to the same college as many of my friends and graduated a couple years behind my sister. I remember seeing a link to her caring bridge page on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So so sad. I'm glad to be buying a polish in her memory, I'd already decided on it because it's my name too (though I spell mine differently) but this is a much better reason &lt;3


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 22, 2013)

> Hi ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know several of you have ordered Kai. Can one of you swatch it when it arrives? I'm not sure I want it and there aren't any swatches that I can find online.


 Alicia- I hope this helps! Something blue is on the right, Kai is in the middle, &amp; Tracy to the left. I apologize for the messiness, but my two-year-old likes to sit in my lap when I swatch (it is how I teach him colors!).


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh. Just read the story behind Kristy and I had heard her story back when she passed, she went to the same college as many of my friends and graduated a couple years behind my sister. I remember seeing a link to her caring bridge page on FB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So so sad. I'm glad to be buying a polish in her memory, I'd already decided on it because it's my name too (though I spell mine differently) but this is a much better reason &lt;3


 oh gosh, how sad. i was debating about getting kristy (i love blue) and now I might have to. that's nice that they're donating 10% of sales to charity.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 22, 2013)

After hearing Kristy's story, I decided to switch to BG. I'm still not a fan of Tatiana or oranges in general, but I'm sure I can sell it pretty easily or pawn it off to a friend. There seems to be a lot of people who are interested in the microglitters.

Someone mentioned in the EM Michelle Phan thread that her brand might do well because a lot of makeup purchase decisions are made based on emotion/sentimentality. I wouldn't have agreed with that about MP, but I think it's really true for Julep at least. 

Anyway, I don't think I actually have a dark blue creme polish (because of my utter loathing of most blues XD) but I'm excited to try Kristy. I definitely have some nail art ideas to go with it!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 22, 2013)

enter the tracking number not into usps and put it in dhl.. i think it was jessicariley who said hers is stuck in WA but it's probably not; my friend put it into dhl and it shows that the package has gone all the way across the country yet usps says it's in WA.

also, my friend knows the catrina for whom the marigold polish was named after.... she is a mom with terminal cancer and picked the color herself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 22, 2013)

> enter the tracking number not into usps and put it in dhl.. i think it was jessicariley who said hers is stuck in WA but it's probably not; my friend put it into dhl and it shows that the package has gone all the way across the country yet usps says it's in WA. also, my friend knows the catrina for whom the marigold polish was named after.... she is a mom with terminal cancer and picked the color herself.


 If I put my tracking number into DHL it says its heading somewhere in Alabama..hope that's not accurate!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alicia- I hope this helps! Something blue is on the right, Kai is in the middle, &amp; Tracy to the left. I apologize for the messiness, but my two-year-old likes to sit in my lap when I swatch (it is how I teach him colors!).


Thanks so much Jessica! I love it


----------



## angismith (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Jessica! I love it


 I see you got your swatch sticks, Jessica! Are you enjoying all the swatching and sorting? Are you going to use an organization method?


----------



## angismith (Aug 22, 2013)

I read somewhere on Julep's FB page that they are working on a polish rack. I can't wait to see what they come up with!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Angie, that should be interesting. But knowing Julep, I am sure it will be waaaay over price.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 22, 2013)

> I see you got your swatch sticks, Jessica! Are you enjoying all the swatching and sorting? Are you going to use an organization method?


 Angi- here's what I've got! This is about half of my collection!



I'm going to organize them by color on these stitch holders (for knitting). I've had a lot of fun getting this done, and it has helped me to abstain from buying polish!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Angi- here's what I've got! This is about half of my collection!
> 
> ...


 If you don't mind me asking, what nail color are you wearing in the bottom photo?  It's really lovely.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what nail color are you wearing in the bottom photo?  It's really lovely.


 I could be wrong, but I'd hazard Zoya Godiva?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Godiva-ZP658.html


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'd hazard Zoya Godiva?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Godiva-ZP658.html


 I thought it was a Pixiedust, but wasn't sure which one. Godiva or Tomoko?  I haven't seen swatches of Tomoko yet.  

Thanks Kyuu.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought it was a Pixiedust, but wasn't sure which one. Godiva or Tomoko?  I haven't seen swatches of Tomoko yet.
> 
> Thanks Kyuu.


 Well according to Zoya's official "no dupes here" swatch:





I could be wrong, but Jessica's polish looks more beige-y. I mean the photo is also yellow tinted so there's obviously a bias here but...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well according to Zoya's official "no dupes here" swatch:
> 
> ...


 Nice side-by-side photo!

I bet you're right on this one.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> idk if anyone saw or posted this already but i LOVE hearing about the remarkable women they name polishes after... this one is breaking my heart though, so just warning that you might need tissues.
> 
> http://blog.julep.com/kristys-story/


Very moving, and yes I could have used a tissue.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 22, 2013)

> If you don't mind me asking, what nail color are you wearing in the bottom photo? Â It's really lovely.





> I could be wrong, but I'd hazard Zoya Godiva?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/Zoya-Nail-Polish-Godiva-ZP658.html


 Kyuu, good eyes! It's Godiva. And thanks! It is my favorite polish. It is the only one I reach for on a regular basis. Eta: I also have Tomoko on the way from the BOGO sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have Godiva as well. It is really a pretty neutral color to have in your collection.


----------



## angismith (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Angi- here's what I've got! This is about half of my collection!
> 
> ...


 Somehow I had the impression that your collection was MUCH bigger than this! LOL! Maybe it just hasn't all arrived yet?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 22, 2013)

> Somehow I had the impression that your collection was MUCH bigger than this! LOL! Maybe it just hasn't all arrived yet?Â


 Most up to date count is 170. I have 10 on the way from the Julep sale last weekend, &amp; 4 from Zoya's BOGO. I have all of my juleps &amp; Zoyas swatched, so I'm almost done with my swatch project. I can't tell you how helpful it has been to get this done! Now I know what I have &amp; what I NEED! Lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kyuu, good eyes! It's Godiva. And thanks! It is my favorite polish. It is the only one I reach for on a regular basis.
> ...


 Thanks for confirming it's Godiva!

Oooh, Tomoko looks nice too.  What else did you get at the Zoya sale?  I'm dying to get some fall Pixiedusts but haven't yet.  Chita is #1 on my list though.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 22, 2013)

> Thanks for confirming it's Godiva! Oooh, Tomoko looks nice too. Â What else did you get at the Zoya sale? Â I'm dying to get some fall Pixiedusts but haven't yet. Â Chita is #1 on my list though.


 In addition to Tomoko, I got Louise, Pepper, &amp; Maria-Luisa.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't remember who, sorry, but someone was hoping for a Kai swatch? Thought I'd share since I was oddly enough able to capture the color pretty well





its a tiny bit more saturated but still very close


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember who, sorry, but someone was hoping for a Kai swatch? Thought I'd share since I was oddly enough able to capture the color pretty well
> 
> ...


 That was me.



  Thanks so much it looks great!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 23, 2013)

Changed my mind &amp; decided to skip. I'm not interested in the beauty products &amp; it's actually cheaper for me to just buy the few polishes I want later with my Beauty Bio code.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Changed my mind &amp; decided to skip. I'm not interested in the beauty products &amp; it's actually cheaper for me to just buy the few polishes I want later with my Beauty Bio code.


 Had to change my mind, too, but due to cost ... I am an It Girl, but I changed to Bombshell to get Karmen and the cleansing oil, added Candace and Tatiana and Reece, using my Jules for one of them. So I am getting the ones I really wanted ... all except the cremes and primer, for $30. I may still try to pick up Marigold and Padma if I see some swatches that are more realistic.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 23, 2013)

I skipped after all.

Was initially curious about the cleansing oil, but I'm waiting on a Michael Todd order so I don't really need more cleansers ATM.

As for the polishes? Meh. Just ordered the Zoya Satins set + Tomoko.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm on the change train, too. I was going to skip bc I had my undies in a wad ab the shipping, but after I finished getting all of my juleps on swatch sticks I realized how much I really love them. I went with Bombshell because I REALLY want that red to be the perfect Roll Tide crimson. Even if it's not, it looks pretty. Also, I love the two Julep holos I have, so I need Reese. Also added Padma (I'm hoping that it has that slight shimmer!) &amp; Candace (I love browns!).


----------



## Shanny81 (Aug 23, 2013)

This was the first month I've actually upgraded.  I'm kind of kicking myself for not upgrading on the Roaring Twenties though.  At first I wasn't super excited about it, but I did like Boho Glam, but then started adding a bunch of add-ons and was sad I couldn't add more.  Then I realized that I actually love about 90% of the colors.  I'm not too sure about the yellow or grey, but if they are the RIGHT shades, then they could be good.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was the first month I've actually upgraded.  I'm kind of kicking myself for not upgrading on the Roaring Twenties though.  At first I wasn't super excited about it, but I did like Boho Glam, but then started adding a bunch of add-ons and was sad I couldn't add more.  Then I realized that I actually love about 90% of the colors.  I'm not too sure about the yellow or grey, but if they are the RIGHT shades, then they could be good.


 I really thought this was going to be my first upgrade. Without a doubt. But too many bills, so I had to cut corners somewhere.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm on the change train, too. I was going to skip bc I had my undies in a wad ab the shipping, but after I finished getting all of my juleps on swatch sticks I realized how much I really love them. I went with Bombshell because I REALLY want that red to be the perfect Roll Tide crimson. Even if it's not, it looks pretty. Also, I love the two Julep holos I have, so I need Reese. Also added Padma (I'm hoping that it has that slight shimmer!) &amp; Candace (I love browns!).


 Actually school colors are the EXACT reason I'm getting Karmen.  I went to USC and our colors are Crimson and Gold.  How can I not get it when even the description of the color so perfectly matches?  Can't wait to wear it on game day.  Fight On Trojans!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm really trying not to let something fun like sub boxes get me down but DHL sucks the joy right out of me. Still no ipsy bag..boo. They are sending some hodge podge replacement. But now my julep order from the the 15th is still in route. I live in Georgia and looked back at previous shipments from julep and they are at my door 2-3 days later. Most we're here in 2 days. That's pretty great service. DHL = sunshine sucker


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> I'm really trying not to let something fun like sub boxes get me down but DHL sucks the joy right out of me. Still no ipsy bag..boo. They are sending some hodge podge replacement. But now my julep order from the the 15th is still in route. I live in Georgia and looked back at previous shipments from julep and they are at my door 2-3 days later. Most we're here in 2 days. That's pretty great service. DHL = sunshine sucker


 I feel your pain! Still waiting on my order. USPS shows no movement, &amp; I tried to look it up on DHL's tracker &amp; it wasn't found. Yes, it is a total sunshine sucker.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain! Still waiting on my order. USPS shows no movement, &amp; I tried to look it up on DHL's tracker &amp; it wasn't found. Yes, it is a total sunshine sucker.


 I guess I was spoiled. The first is a busy day around here - including Walmart shopping, grocery shopping, bill paying, haircuts, etc. Even though I have not been a Maven long, I was really getting hooked on having my Julep box waiting for me when I went to bed on the night of the 1st. Sad to think that is no longer going to be the case. I hate changes anyway, but knowing how lousy DHL's service has been in our area over the past few years is just sickening.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually school colors are the EXACT reason I'm getting Karmen.  I went to USC and our colors are Crimson and Gold.  How can I not get it when even the description of the color so perfectly matches?  Can't wait to wear it on game day.  Fight On Trojans!


 I am actually dancing 'cause what I needed to complete my team's colors got here today from another subscription box! I'll get to do my nails for team support this season!!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sorry you're both having DHL issues. It's the worst shipping source ever. It causes so much unnecessary worry. Perhaps all the complaints and slow shipments will cause Julep to switch back. They're taking quite a bit of heat for it on facebook. Their responses seem to suggest that they're not aware of the slow shipping speed of DHL. I'm super happy about my decision to upgrade though. The more I look at the colors the more I love them. I'm hoping the dark creams look like they do in the bottles. I'll just have to wait and see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 23, 2013)

Waiting over a week for sale purchase and almost a week for Kai.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshY (Aug 23, 2013)

> Waiting over a week for sale purchase and almost a week for Kai.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Julep should really improve its image and customer service standards. There is a lot or concern with the DHL fiasco. I'd be curious to find out the reason for the shipping change. Was it money or logistics? As bad as USPS is hurting these days I am sure the postal service would bend over backward to keep Julep as a customer. Especially considering the guarantee of a large quantity of monthly shipments. I also don't think Julep has lost that many mavens. But its hard to tell with non- public firms. It seems that Julep did not make their customers satisfaction a priority in making this decision. Julep employees should check out these recent posts.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 23, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Changed my mind &amp; decided to skip. I'm not interested in the beauty products &amp; it's actually cheaper for me to just buy the few polishes I want later with my Beauty Bio code. 







Hold it--can I reuse my Beauty Bio code? I thought it was a one-off! Please advise!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hold it--can I reuse my Beauty Bio code? I thought it was a one-off! Please advise!


 I think it's one time! I just haven't used mine yet, amazingly. Holding out for a big order


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 23, 2013)

try putting your tracking number as in this article: http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/julep-free-shipping-orders-dhl/

it should update and show that it's not in WA still!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 23, 2013)

I really want the cleansing oil, but I ended up skipping.

I'm so close to paying off my cc debt for once and all, and I have to save up for my wedding in April.

I have plenty of face wash, so really there's no need for me to buy this.


----------



## wels5711 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the cleansing oil, but I ended up skipping.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the wedding and paying off your debt


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want the cleansing oil, but I ended up skipping.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the wedding &amp; paying off the card.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

After much going back and forth I ended up skipping. I decided I can always pick up whatever colors I like after I see real swatches.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> try putting your tracking number as in this article:Â http://www.xoxoemmy.com/en/julep-free-shipping-orders-dhl/ it should update and show that it's not in WA still!


 Thanks, Rachel! It is so annoying that Julep didn't provide that link in the shipping confirmation email. They probably could have avoided a lot of the complaining. Anyway, my order from last week's sale has been turned over to USPS in GA. I predict it will be here today or Monday since it is finally in USPS hands.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

My order finally has arrived in Philly! Says out for delivery.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

It's here!!! They really got on my good side with the packaging. They grouped similar colors together which made me feel like the packing was personal. Idk maybe it's just me.









Sorry the last one isn't too bright. From left to right they are: Brandt, Brit, Kim, Olivia, Hilary, Vera, coco, Caroline, and Lucy. All my fall dark colors.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> It's here!!! They really got on my good side with the packaging. They grouped similar colors together which made me feel like the packing was personal. Idk maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really trying not to let something fun like sub boxes get me down but DHL sucks the joy right out of me. Still no ipsy bag..boo. They are sending some hodge podge replacement.
> 
> But now my julep order from the the 15th is still in route. I live in Georgia and looked back at previous shipments from julep and they are at my door 2-3 days later. Most we're here in 2 days. That's pretty great service.
> ...


 I think all of us should contact Julep's Customer Service when our boxes aren't here on the day they usually are. Complain and protest. Ask politely for USPS back. Ask what it will take to switch back. Anything we can think of ... but in a polite way. After all, shipping is free so it is their choice. I don't want to give Julep up, but if they want to play with the big boys in cosmetics, they need to provide fantastic shipping like the other companies.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order finally has arrived in Philly! Says out for delivery.


 Yes, but  ... do you live in Philly? I have seen some complaints on FB that tracking is showing boxes in cities and out for delivery in places where the customer does not even live.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 24, 2013)

> It's here!!! They really got on my good side with the packaging. They grouped similar colors together which made me feel like the packing was personal. Idk maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IS nice packaging! Is this from the sale last week? I ordered coco too and seriously can't wait to throw that on. I checked my shipping in dhl and it's still in CA. it's never gonna get to GA.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's here!!! They really got on my good side with the packaging. They grouped similar colors together which made me feel like the packing was personal. Idk maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the cardboard packaging, but I really hate those graphics ... from someone who has a small background in graphics. I'm planning on throwing mine away unless someone can convince me to keep them. I don't do swaps or resale on eBay, etc.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 24, 2013)

> Yes, but Â ... do you live in Philly? I have seen some complaints on FB that tracking is showing boxes in cities and out for delivery in places where the customer does not even live.


 Yup that's where I live.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the cardboard packaging, but I really hate those graphics ... from someone who has a small background in graphics. I'm planning on throwing mine away unless someone can convince me to keep them. I don't do swaps or resale on eBay, etc.


 What's "a small background in graphics"?  That's possibly the least descriptive description of someone in graphics ever. Can I ask what you particularly dislike about it?

It still seems kind of wasteful and a lot less useful than the bubble wrap to reuse. But I guess it will make shipping easier. I still think they should've done something like butter london's side seal which would be less materially wasteful. Well I guess taking into consideration the packaging when shipping. Still, it would've been cute to have something like "open your colour treat!" as the clear label on that


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's "a small background in graphics"?  That's possibly the least descriptive description of someone in graphics ever. Can I ask what you particularly dislike about it?
> 
> It still seems kind of wasteful and a lot less useful than the bubble wrap to reuse. But I guess it will make shipping easier. I still think they should've done something like butter london's side seal which would be less materially wasteful. Well I guess taking into consideration the packaging when shipping. Still, it would've been cute to have something like "open your colour treat!" as the clear label on that


 Kyuu, I have no degree but I attended two years of college as a graphic arts major and worked in the graphic arts lab to earn extra money. I was on the yearbook staff in school for three years and won the Journalism Award my senior year. Later, I worked at our small county newspaper where I not only covered stories but also worked in layout and design before becoming Special Sections Editor. Later, I took an online course in graphic design for a few semesters (before I realized the degree was a scam). Also, dabbled in digital scrapbooking using Photoshop for several years. So, while I was never formally trained, I did learn a few things over the years. 

As for the Julep box design, I don't like the way the name wraps around two sides of the box. With a name change and a logo change, it is a little stark and harsh. They should have made the name change more prominent than the aesthetics of it. Their "Julep" logo is plain and simple and tastefully done, while "Color Treat" is more modern and futuristic. It seems like a complete juxtaposition to me. It jars the eye without a natural flow. JMO, I'm sure lots of people while like the change.

Mostly, I just think Julep should be more open about changes they are considering making with their Mavens before sharing it on FB.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> What's "a small background in graphics"?  That's possibly the least descriptive description of someone in graphics ever. Can I ask what you particularly dislike about it? It still seems kind of wasteful and a lot less useful than the bubble wrap to reuse. But I guess it will make shipping easier. I still think they should've done something like butter london's side seal which would be less materially wasteful. Well I guess taking into consideration the packaging when shipping. Still, it would've been cute to have something like "open your colour treat!" as the clear label on that


 I'm going to miss those clear rubber bands! I use those all of the time, but the boxes look nice.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first time posting on the Julep boards 





After 5 months with Ipsy as my only sub I grew tired of reading hundreds of pages in the Ipsy thread about people (rightfully) talking about how crappy DHL Shipping is.  I wanted something more enjoyable, so I read through the entire August Julep thread and decided to subscribe.

I received my Intro box last week.  I was fitted to Classic with a Twist which is perfect for me.  The box came within 3-5 days and I love love love the shade Helen I received 



  I actually think I will love everything in that box but I haven't tried anything else yet.

I made an order of some more goodies from Julep last weekend and they still haven't arrived and the tracking doesn't work.  I began reading through this current thread and saw that Julep has now switched to DHL shipping.  This is the worst news for any sub, I am so disappointed.

Anyway I really like the julep model of been able to skip, switch options, add ons and what not so I'll keep my sub for now since there's not really much commitment and I anticipate skipping most of the time since my polish tastes are very specific.  For the past few years I have only worn cream polishes in neutral, pink, or red colors so I don't anticipate many boxes matching me.  I know Julep has a lot of creams so that is good for me (but from reading the previous thread I know a lot of people are sick of them).

I skipped this month since the only thing I was interested in was the shade Florence.  It's not currently available as a single shade, does anyone know when it would become available?  Any other tips for a new maven?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to miss those clear rubber bands! I use those all of the time, but the boxes look nice.


 Oh no! I didn't think about the fact that they won't be using the rubber bands any more with the cardboard boxes. They are awesome - my go-to hair ties. Hopefully I don't lose all the ones I've hoarded so far too quickly...


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you both! =]

I'm really really excited because I have been trying to get rid of this cc debt for about a year now, not even kidding.

I went subscription box insane last year and shopped way way too much.

So it's been hard, and I still slip up sometimes, but I've been really trying to watch it. It's insane how easy it is to wrack it up and how long it takes to pay off!

I've spent about 20k which is just awful to realize. I could have had a huge savings account instead!

Ah well.

It'll be nice to start saving up for the wedding! I wish I could save up more than I can though. =(



> Originally Posted by *wels5711* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the wedding and paying off your debt


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the wedding &amp; paying off the card.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kyuu, I have no degree but I attended two years of college as a graphic arts major and worked in the graphic arts lab to earn extra money. I was on the yearbook staff in school for three years and won the Journalism Award my senior year. Later, I worked at our small county newspaper where I not only covered stories but also worked in layout and design before becoming Special Sections Editor. Later, I took an online course in graphic design for a few semesters (before I realized the degree was a scam). Also, dabbled in digital scrapbooking using Photoshop for several years. So, while I was never formally trained, I did learn a few things over the years.
> 
> ...


 Hm, okay, but Angi, I don't think anyone would question your credentials if you just called yourself a graphic designer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are plenty of 16/17/18 year old kids on Tumblr who do and they've obviously not had the educational background. Not to disparage education obviously, or you or tumblr designers, working in the industry it becomes clear that it doesn't really matter if you have  "professional" opinion or not. The client is always going to get whatever crappy look they want and in the end that opinion is...just as right as yours. Especially when they're paying you XD;; So I think an opinion would be just as valid regardless of having to disclaim your credentials, as we have clearly seen in the EM Michelle Phan palette debacle because clearly it was designed by "professionals" but that doesn't really matter when the rest of us think it's ugly anyway.

I mean, I think the sans serif vs. serif mixing debate is valid one but I'm personally on the side it's okay. I feel like the wrhiteness covering up the black cap is a little sad, but I can see why it might be easier to just use white paper (read: bottom line). I'm guessing only part of this has to do with rebranding and more of this has to do with... the bottom line. Either way, I don't think it's particularly bad. We've seen worse recently (*cough*em*cough*)


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to miss those clear rubber bands! I use those all of the time, but the boxes look nice.


 Me, too! Wonder where we can buy them?


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


 Florence should be available to purchase on the 1st. As a new Maven, hit the Mystery Boxes and the Secret Store sets. You can get a lot of bang for your buck with those.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you both! =]
> 
> ...


 CaliMel, I forgot to say congrats on the wedding! You would be amazed at how much money you can save and still have an elegant wedding if you do a lot of stuff yourself. And keep the guest list fairly small.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, okay, but Angi, I don't think anyone would question your credentials if you just called yourself a graphic designer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are plenty of 16/17/18 year old kids on Tumblr who do and they've obviously not had the educational background. Not to disparage education obviously, or you or tumblr designers, working in the industry it becomes clear that it doesn't really matter if you have  "professional" opinion or not. The client is always going to get whatever crappy look they want and in the end that opinion is...just as right as yours. Especially when they're paying you XD;; So I think an opinion would be just as valid regardless of having to disclaim your credentials, as we have clearly seen in the EM Michelle Phan palette debacle because clearly it was designed by "professionals" but that doesn't really matter when the rest of us think it's ugly anyway.
> 
> I mean, I think the sans serif vs. serif mixing debate is valid one but I'm personally on the side it's okay. I feel like the wrhiteness covering up the black cap is a little sad, but I can see why it might be easier to just use white paper (read: bottom line). I'm guessing only part of this has to do with rebranding and more of this has to do with... the bottom line. Either way, I don't think it's particularly bad. We've seen worse recently (*cough*em*cough*)


 Thanks, Kyuu. I just wouldn't feel right calling myself a designer without the credentials though. I have done one website. Hated it. I've never seen the Oatmeal, but it is very realistic in my one experience! I didn't hear about the Michelle Phan debacle. I did hear she released her own cosmetics line, but that was it.

And, yes, I think Julep is doing a lot of things for the bottom line ... some of them smart, some not so smart. Like shipping the add-ons with the Maven box. The white box cost versus a colored or heavier cardstock. But DHL is going to be their downfall, I'm afraid. Have you seen the complaints on their FB page? If they don't find a way to impress the older Mavens and increase the newer Mavens, they will slide downhill FAST!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

So, I did get my sale order today. It is amazing how fast it gets to me once handed over to USPS. Anyway, they sent me Zora instead of Zoe, so I had to email them. I made sure to mention the shipping in my email as well. On the bright side, I love the new colors that I have! Esmerelda is a stunning glitter, Sharon is the perfect crimson for football season, and Julia is such an unusual purple with gold micro glitter. And I'm so happy to finally have Zelda &amp; Etta. Yay, nail polish!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

Oops...Double post


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...


 i was really specific in the beginning, too! neutrals, pinks, reds and the OCCASIONAL pastel. that quickly changed since i bought a glorious set of juleps back in december and suddenly i have more than 60... essentially, i can nearly promise the addiction will happen for you; we can only hope =P



> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I did get my sale order today. It is amazing how fast it gets to me once handed over to USPS. Anyway, they sent me Zora instead of Zoe, so I had to email them. I made sure to mention the shipping in my email as well.On the bright side, I love the new colors that I have! Esmerelda is a stunning glitter, Sharon is the perfect crimson for football season, and Julia is such an unusual purple with gold micro glitter. And I'm so happy to finally have Zelda &amp; Etta. Yay, nail polish!


 i hope i helped with the color selections!!! i remember mentioning some of these to you and they are soooo gorgeous. i also ordered zoe and will be pretty sad to get zora instead (it's nice but pretty much the only color i don't love from the may collection).


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I did get my sale order today. It is amazing how fast it gets to me once handed over to USPS. Anyway, they sent me Zora instead of Zoe, so I had to email them. I made sure to mention the shipping in my email as well.
> 
> On the bright side, I love the new colors that I have! Esmerelda is a stunning glitter, Sharon is the perfect crimson for football season, and Julia is such an unusual purple with gold micro glitter. And I'm so happy to finally have Zelda &amp; Etta. Yay, nail polish!


 We wanna see!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> i was really specific in the beginning, too! neutrals, pinks, reds and the OCCASIONAL pastel. that quickly changed since i bought a glorious set of juleps back in december and suddenly i have more than 60... essentially, i can nearly promise the addiction will happen for you; we can only hope =P i hope i helped with the color selections!!! i remember mentioning some of these to you and they are soooo gorgeous. i also ordered zoe and will be pretty sad to get zora instead (it's nice but pretty much the only color i don't love from the may collection).


 Yes, you definitely helped, Rachel! Thanks so much for your suggestions. I love them all!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> We wanna see!


 I'll try to get some pics of my swatch sticks up tomorrow! I was pretty much in the bed for most of the day again today, but my back is much better than it was yesterday.


----------



## donutbaby (Aug 24, 2013)

Newb question:  I'm just about to join this month (a friend gave me a referral code) and get my first box free (with $3.99 shipping).  My question is as follows:  do I _have _to get one of the boxes it gives you after you take the quiz (the Boho and Glam and whatever) or can I get one of these amazing September boxes?  (I apologize if a-this makes me look like I'm complaining about those available; I'm not, I just wouldn't want to miss the Sept. box if I could get it for free!; and b-if it's already been asked in this thread; I tried looking through several pages for this same question &amp; didn't see it!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newb question:  I'm just about to join this month (a friend gave me a referral code) and get my first box free (with $3.99 shipping).  My question is as follows:  do I _have _to get one of the boxes it gives you after you take the quiz (the Boho and Glam and whatever) or can I get one of these amazing September boxes?  (I apologize if a-this makes me look like I'm complaining about those available; I'm not, I just wouldn't want to miss the Sept. box if I could get it for free!; and b-if it's already been asked in this thread; I tried looking through several pages for this same question &amp; didn't see it!)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 don't worry! this group is really relaxed about not killing people for asking something that might have been inquired about recently or reading into discussion as obnoxious complaints =)

you CAN'T usually get the current box as the intro one (i.e. it has to be one of the intro boxes, but it can totally be any of the style profiles and not just the one you got with the quiz) but they did allow that in may (the may collection could be the intro box or any of the assortment of intro boxes there were like there are now). that's the only time i've seen this choice.

if you wait, the intro boxes will usually change every 1-2 months, and they all will usually contain an older product (although the pedi cream is brand new and regular mavens haven't had access to it and most of us are kinda annoyed about it lol- see we can appreciate the valid complaints!) but at least one newer polish. so in june/july, the intro boxes available for free contained some of the gorgeous shades new in may. i anticipate by november, the intro boxes will contain some of the shades being released now for september.. you'd have to wait and play the guessing game.

another option is to sign up for an intro box now and then as soon as the first week of september, all mavens can access any of the september boxes for purchase at the full price of $19.99. so you could get your free box and then pay for the september one you want; you wouldn't miss out. it's too late getting an intro box now (you have to get one several days before the 20th to be able to participate in that month's maven window selection)...

you've read long enough! here is the BEST option! =P :

then, the other option is to sign up for the intro box and wait for the first day of september when all of the september polishes and products will be available for individual purchase. because you're a new maven, you will have access to the beauty bio portion of the website (if you fill it out, you will get an email with a 50% code off of EVERY polish- yup the entire order of them). i  never got my email but the discount code is BEAUTYBIO and you can enter it when you check out. most of us have used our beauty bio discount codes; it's a one-time use associated with every account so make sure you do a big order. the 50% is also off of the maven pricing: polishes will go from $14 retail to $5.60 in your cart, so you can get four polishes for twenty bucks, vs two and a product in the boxes.


----------



## donutbaby (Aug 24, 2013)

Holy cow, you have been INCREDIBLY helpful!!!  I am DEFINITELY going with your last suggestion!  I just finally got into Julep through trades (I've known of them for a while but never wanted to splurge) and now I am hooked on them (and it's opened Pandora's box for all kinds of higher-end polishes as opposed to the drug store ones that used to be enough for me, lol!) and want to buy a TON!  How long is that Beauty Bio code good for?  My next payday isn't until the 6th


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow, you have been INCREDIBLY helpful!!!  I am DEFINITELY going with your last suggestion!  I just finally got into Julep through trades (I've known of them for a while but never wanted to splurge) and now I am hooked on them (and it's opened Pandora's box for all kinds of higher-end polishes as opposed to the drug store ones that used to be enough for me, lol!) and want to buy a TON!  How long is that Beauty Bio code good for?  My next payday isn't until the 6th


 it should last a while; i definitely see it lasting through the 6th. it seems like they made the beauty bio addition to the website for mavens and now it will be a code everyone can use one time at any point. i can't promise it will last forever but there's definitely no date on it. you can also sign up for texting from them by sending 'julep' as the message to the number 33733 and then it will immediately text you and send a code that's also good for 50% off all polishes in the order. however, this is supposed to expire 7 days from when you receive it and some people used theirs months later but mine didn't work just a few weeks afterwards.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 25, 2013)

> i was really specific in the beginning, too! neutrals, pinks, reds and the OCCASIONAL pastel. that quickly changed since i bought a glorious set of juleps back in december and suddenly i have more than 60... essentially, i can nearly promise the addiction will happen for you; we can only hope =P


 Hehe I think I have been a polish addict for 3-4 years but just got in to Julep. I always thought a polish sub wouldn't work for me since I'm so picky, but today I looked through all of the Classic with a Twist polishes and realized that there was a whole lot of them that were pretty. I currently have about 30 polishes in my stash. About 6 months ago I went through all of my polishes and tossed any that I found myself never wearing so now I have the perfect collection. After looking on the Julep website today I think my stash will certainly be expanding, I just need to hope for a really good coupon code to come up because I have a lot of polishes on my wish list!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay, here are my swatches for the polishes I bought from the sale! Left to right: Karen, Scarlett, Sharon, &amp; Harley




Left to right: Etta, Zelda, Julia, Angelina, Esmerelda


----------



## angismith (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay, here are my swatches for the polishes I bought from the sale!
> 
> Left to right: Karen, Scarlett, Sharon, &amp; Harley
> ...


 Thanks for sharing, Jessica! How's the back today?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 25, 2013)

> Thanks for sharing, Jessica! How's the back today?


 A lot better, thanks! Still not 100% yet, but I'm sick of being in bed. I'm just trying not to over do it!


----------



## angismith (Aug 25, 2013)

I hate not having a camera right now, but here is Bondi's Starry Night with an attempt at a glitter gradient with Julep's Clio.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is just beautiful! I've got Starry Night on right now and I used a silver glitter topcoat but I like your glitter gradient sooo much better. I'm kind of a klutz when it comes to techniques but I may try this.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 25, 2013)

> I hate not having a camera right now, but here is Bondi's Starry Night with an attempt at a glitter gradient with Julep's Clio.


 I had trouble with a glitter gradient, too. I think my polish was too thick when I tried it. I'll have to give it a go again, because yours looks great! I just love Starry Night but I haven't used Clio yet.


----------



## angismith (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newb question:  I'm just about to join this month (a friend gave me a referral code) and get my first box free (with $3.99 shipping).  My question is as follows:  do I _have _to get one of the boxes it gives you after you take the quiz (the Boho and Glam and whatever) or can I get one of these amazing September boxes?  (I apologize if a-this makes me look like I'm complaining about those available; I'm not, I just wouldn't want to miss the Sept. box if I could get it for free!; and b-if it's already been asked in this thread; I tried looking through several pages for this same question &amp; didn't see it!)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Call the Customer Service phone# on their site. I got my Intro Box in late May and called and asked them if they could go ahead and take out the money for June's box so that I could get it, too. While I did not get to participate in the Maven Selection window, I did get my It Girl box for June. Also, I knew nothing about the secret store at that point, so that was a bonus for my wallet! LOL!!! Sign in with your Maven login and go to the submenu for Monthly Maven Activities. The Secret Store is open only to those who took their monthly box for 72 hours the first of the month.


----------



## angismith (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow that is just beautiful! I've got Starry Night on right now and I used a silver glitter topcoat but I like your glitter gradient sooo much better. I'm kind of a klutz when it comes to techniques but I may try this.





> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had trouble with a glitter gradient, too. I think my polish was too thick when I tried it. I'll have to give it a go again, because yours looks great! I just love Starry Night but I haven't used Clio yet.


 Thanks for the compliments, ladies! The purple showing through in the first coat of Starry Night is what gave me the idea to use Clio. I had not used her yet, but she does have some lavender in her. This picture does not do this mani justice at all since the glitter is just shiny and blurred - it is defined in real life. And now that I look at the pictures ... I think I messed up the gradient ... you are supposed to bring a gradient that starts at the cuticle to a point towards the center. The way I did it is opposite the instructions for doing a gradient from the tips! Leave it to me ... I was born breech and my family says I do everything backwards anyway! LOL!!!


----------



## pvtfridays (Aug 25, 2013)

I upgraded for the full box! I had a lot of Jules to use. I really like MOST of the colors! Karmen looks like one of Zoya's new pixies. i'm on the fence about the bottle of cleanser but we'll see. I am still weirded out about the sponge lol! LOVE the navy cream! I just got Lacey and it's a navy microglitter so I guess I'll have both for this fall!


----------



## marfer30 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi! I'm incredibly new to this, but I've been lurking for awhile.  I wanted to put my two cents in as well. I skipped the past two months because I just haven't been wowed.  And skipping August was what made me think ordering the "Golden Mystery Box" was a good idea. It wasn't. I took the money I would have spent on September's box and went to Ulta instead, haha. 

Anyway, it's really nice to meet all of you! I think you have great opinions!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it, I think I might need to get that set.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marfer30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I'm incredibly new to this, but I've been lurking for awhile.  I wanted to put my two cents in as well. I skipped the past two months because I just haven't been wowed.  And skipping August was what made me think ordering the "Golden Mystery Box" was a good idea. It wasn't. I took the money I would have spent on September's box and went to Ulta instead, haha.
> 
> Anyway, it's really nice to meet all of you! I think you have great opinions!


 Welcome!


----------



## AshY (Aug 25, 2013)

I ended up changing my add ons 2 hrs before the window closed.





I got CWaT, Tatiana, Karmen and Candace instead of Reece.  I figured I had Zoya's Aurora which is a purple holo too, just a different shade of purple.  I'll wait for real swatches to decide if I really need it.  I don't have anything quite like Candace.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 25, 2013)

I skipped this month and am now regretting it. I think I have seen someone say that starting on the 1st of the month all of the boxes are available for $19.99. If I go ahead and buy it at that point do I not get the jules I would have received if I had taken my box initially? Kicking myself right now.


----------



## angismith (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped this month and am now regretting it. I think I have seen someone say that starting on the 1st of the month all of the boxes are available for $19.99. If I go ahead and buy it at that point do I not get the jules I would have received if I had taken my box initially?
> 
> Kicking myself right now.


 I believe the answer is no, you don't ... but perhaps someone who has been a Maven longer than me has some insight?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the answer is no, you don't ... but perhaps someone who has been a Maven longer than me has some insight?


 i'm pretty sure you don't, which is the advantage of being the first ones to get it... since you get 300 points for getting a box (approximately $3.00 since it takes 2000 points to get a box) technically that makes the box closer to $17... so you're taking a risk on unswatched colours


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I skipped this month and am now regretting it. I think I have seen someone say that starting on the 1st of the month all of the boxes are available for $19.99. If I go ahead and buy it at that point do I not get the jules I would have received if I had taken my box initially?
> 
> Kicking myself right now.


 That's a good question! I've never tried it but I don't think so. I've been there before. I regretted it when I didn't upgrade the California coast collection so now if I have any doubts I just upgrade. I ended up buying most of the colors afterwards when they had the sale for about the same price, no extra jules for me though.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 25, 2013)

to answer the questions: if you skip the box, you can buy it on the 1st or so of the month when the put them on the maven exclusives page. (you can also buy everything from the month singly on the normal product pages). you can use jules to pay for the box, but you will not earn jules ever outside of the maven window.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I suspected that would be the case. Lesson learned!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2013)

Extra 30% off the Savvy Deals page for the next 7 days:  code SAVVY30

http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html


----------



## angismith (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Extra 30% off the Savvy Deals page for the next 7 days:  code SAVVY30
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html


 It's a great deal ... esp. for newbies ... but I couldn't find anything I really wanted. I am looking for to my Maven box after I made the final decision, so I am looking forward to receiving it ... if DHL does better by Julep than it does other companies.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a great deal ... esp. for newbies ... but I couldn't find anything I really wanted. I am looking for to my Maven box after I made the final decision, so I am looking forward to receiving it ... if DHL does better by Julep than it does other companies.


I didn't see anything I wanted either, but then again, I got the upgrade this month and bought 3 Sephora by OPI and one Illamasqua polishes yesterday, so I really shouldn't be indulging further in polishes




.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Extra 30% off the Savvy Deals page for the next 7 days:  code SAVVY30
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/savvy-deals.html


 I'm skipping this sale code.  I am happily awaiting my Maven box and looking through the secret store.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the code. I am on polish overload. I have this sub plus Bondi and I ordered polish from Zoya. I think that is it. There is nothing more I need to have. Now I would like some nail art tools and more beauty products. I will have to venture out from my subs at this point.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 26, 2013)

I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply.

Thank you for reaching out to us. We greatly appreciate your feedback and are staying positive about making our switch to DHL. Please keep us posted on your first experience. This month for your Maven box we are shipping with USPS and will be moving to DHL for the October Maven box. We have moved our shipping facility for monthly Maven boxes to New Jersey. This change is part of a larger effort to improve the delivery of Julep products to our customers. Soon weâ€™ll be rolling out new options to customize how fast your order arrives. Stay tuned as we work to add this brand new features to our Maven program.

I had also questioned why my orders were not coming from NJ since I am in PA.


----------



## angismith (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a lot of changes are ahead for Julep ... I just wish they would let us know without having to go to other groups or FB to learn about that.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply.
> 
> ...


 The highlighted sounds like faster shipping for a fee option.  Which is fairly standard, but, if the regular free shipping is slower, is a downgrade to what it was.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

I will just wait patiently for my orders. I have no interest in paying more for faster service. Eventually it will arrive.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 26, 2013)

the savvy deals 30% off code makes it just as good as the secret store. if i didnt already own gayle, i'd be all over the pull into porta set with it, janel and demi.. i also like the bang, pop crackle set with vivien since that's been oos forever... still going to hold out for my box. i upgraded with my jules so i highly doubt i'll get anything from the secret store, either.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 26, 2013)

> Sounds like a lot of changes are ahead for Julep ... I just wish they would let us know without having to go to other groups or FB to learn about that.


 Yes. It is awful to be in the dark about these things. Especially when it directly affects how quickly we should expect our orders. I also mentioned the speed of my last shipment in my email to customer service, but I've yet to hear back.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 26, 2013)

i got my sale order today! i order four dupes on purpose (my absolute favorites) but i also got char, natalie, eden, caroline and zoe. they are gorgeous and i think that the color treat font on the boxes should be smaller since it's the same size and silver engraved finished albeit different font.there are subtle satin finish stripes on the box, too. it's simple and sophisticated; i understand why they started doing this much like illamasqua has boxes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 26, 2013)

> i got my sale order today! i order four dupes on purpose (my absolute favorites) but i also got char, natalie, eden, caroline and zoe. they are gorgeous and i think that the color treat font on the boxes should be smaller since it's the same size and silver engraved finished albeit different font.there are subtle satin finish stripes on the box, too. it's simple and sophisticated; i understand why they started doing this much like illamasqua has boxes.


 I'm so jealous that you got Zoe! They gave me Zora instead of Zoe. I'm hoping it was just a packing error, &amp; that they are sold out or something.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous that you got Zoe! They gave me Zora instead of Zoe. I'm hoping it was just a packing error, &amp; that they are sold out or something.


 i'm sorry! i hope i wasn't gloating because i know you posted about that the other day. it's still up for purchase on the website so i'm sure it was in error; have you called them already?


----------



## ILikeGiants (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply.

Thank you for reaching out to us. We greatly appreciate your feedback and are staying positive about making our switch to DHL. Please keep us posted on your first experience. This month for your Maven box we are shipping with USPS and will be moving to DHL for the October Maven box. We have moved our shipping facility for monthly Maven boxes to New Jersey. This change is part of a larger effort to improve the delivery of Julep products to our customers. Soon weâ€™ll be rolling out new options to customize how fast your order arrives. Stay tuned as we work to add this brand new features to our Maven program.

I had also questioned why my orders were not coming from NJ since I am in PA. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The highlighted sounds like faster shipping for a fee option.  Which is fairly standard, but, if the regular free shipping is slower, is a downgrade to what it was.

Or MAYBE they'll have an option for Maven boxes where you can say "ship right away" after you've made your selection instead of waiting until the end of the window? That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Or MAYBE they'll have an option for Maven boxes where you can say "ship right away" after you've made your selection instead of waiting until the end of the window? That would be pretty sweet.


 oooh, I like this idea!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply.
> 
> ...


 "We . . . are staying positive about making our switch to DHL."

Is it just me, or does that sound like the corporate-speak version of "NA NA NA I'M NOT LISTENING I CAN'T HEAR YOU."

We are staying positive about having switched to a crappy carrier that will lose or damage your parcel!  We are staying positive about switching to a carrier that will send your stuff to random, wildly distant hubs, thus ensuring that you'll now receive your polish four times slower than you used to!  We are staying positive, #@&amp;*($&amp; it!  DO NOT THREATEN OUR POSITIVITY!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 26, 2013)

> "We . . . are staying positive about making our switch to DHL." Is it just me, or does that sound like the corporate-speak version of "NA NA NA I'M NOT LISTENING I CAN'T HEAR YOU." We are staying positive about having switched to a crappy carrier that will lose or damage your parcel! Â We are staying positive about switching to a carrier that will send your stuff to random, wildly distant hubs, thus ensuring that you'll now receive your polish four times slower than you used to! Â We are staying positive, #@&amp;*($&amp; it! Â DO NOT THREATEN OUR POSITIVITY!


 ...or the CS rep has no control of who they ship through, and can't really make a case about switching back until they've actually used it for more than a week?


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 26, 2013)

> > I wrote to Julep last week about DHL and this was part my reply. Thank you for reaching out to us. We greatly appreciate your feedback and are staying positive about making our switch to DHL.
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does that sound like the corporate-speak version of "NA NA NA I'M NOT LISTENING I CAN'T HEAR YOU." We are staying positive about having switched to a crappy carrier that will lose or damage your parcel! Â We are staying positive about switching to a carrier that will send your stuff to random, wildly distant hubs, thus ensuring that you'll now receive your polish four times slower than you used to! Â We are staying positive, #@&amp;*($&amp; it! Â DO NOT THREATEN OUR POSITIVITY!


 I read this as "yeah, we think the DHL switch is going to be a total fuster-cluck too, but we are "staying positive" about it because it's the only way we can psychically prepare ourselves for the coming s#*t-storm of problems." I really, really hope everyone who posts nasty stuff on Facebook remembers that there's usually only so much CSRs and their managers can do when there's a big problem should DHL perform as expected. Decisions about what shipping to use are generally made WAY above their pay grade. I know the folks here know that, but man, I'm afraid it will get ugly.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 26, 2013)

> i'm sorry! i hope i wasn't gloating because i know you posted about that the other day. it's still up for purchase on the website so i'm sure it was in error; have you called them already?Â


 Lol! I know you weren't gloating! I just got an email from CS &amp; they are sending Zoe. I guess it was just a packing error. As far as shipping goes, the CS rep basically said the same thing to me. They are transitioning, staying positive, options will be available, etc... Oh well, guess DHL is here to stay.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...or the CS rep has no control of who they ship through, and can't really make a case about switching back until they've actually used it for more than a week?


 Sure, of course the CS rep has no control.  I can see why they would want to "stay positive" for their own psychological comfort.  

But it still comes off as a pretty tone-deaf thing to say to your customers.  There's a difference between what you say to yourself in the privacy of your own head when you see a big SNAFU heading your way, and what you should say outside the privacy of your head if you want to convey to your customers that you value their concerns.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 26, 2013)

people are freaking out about dhl... if one wants free shipping, it will be dhl. if one doesn't, one will have the option to pay.

i don't see the problem.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm honestly not that worried about shipping.  I'm also not going to assume there will be problems, but if there are, there are far many other things I can get worked up about.  This just isn't one of them for me.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 27, 2013)

After regretfully skipping this month I ended up emailing Julep customer service yesterday explaining that I had made a bad decision and asking if there was any way that I could unskip.  I have only heard good things about Julep's customer service so I thought I may as well give it a shot.  I got a very nice reply today from someone named Justine at Julep who said she had just a few hours left to unskip me.  She said she would unskip my Classic with a Twist box, but if I would rather receive a different box to just let her know within the time window (I had just a few hours and barely made it!)  I thought that was such good customer service, this has really made my day 



  I will now go on to be a big promoter of Juelp


----------



## theexxception (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm new on the julep threads I couldn't figure out how to join the group. Anyway I have a question for you ladies. I purchased Kai on august 18 with 5-10 day shipping but it still says processing. No shipping notice nothing. Wondering if any of you were having this issue.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 27, 2013)

> Hey everyone I'm new on the julep threads I couldn't figure out how to join the group. Anyway I have a question for you ladies. I purchased Kai on august 18 with 5-10 day shipping but it still says processing. No shipping notice nothing. Wondering if any of you were having this issue.


 I would contact customer service since you have not gotten a shipping notice. I have heard some day they have received their order with no shipping notice, but I think you should have received it by now...or maybe wait til tomorrow?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm new on the julep threads I couldn't figure out how to join the group.
> ...


Also check your spam folder for the shipping notice if you have not already.  Mine has ended up in there a few times.  Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## theexxception (Aug 27, 2013)

> Also check your spam folder for the shipping notice if you have not already.Â  Mine has ended up in there a few times.Â  Hope you get answers soon.


 I checked on the julep site and it still says processing on the order so that's why I assumed it hasn't been shipped or anything. I will check though and contact CS. If not thank you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autopilot (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I checked on the julep site and it still says processing on the order so that's why I assumed it hasn't been shipped or anything. I will check though and contact CS. If not thank you girls


 My orders never update beyond processing on the Julep site. BEYOND frustrating!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if they are sold out of Kai and that is why it is saying processing.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 27, 2013)

I ordered Kai on the 18th and received it yesterday.  I did get a shipping confirmation with a tracking number, but the tracking didn't update until delivery last night.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm new on the julep threads I couldn't figure out how to join the group.
> ...


 I am having the very same issue. I ordered on the 18th as well. I have been charged but and got an order confirmation email, but nothing since then.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 27, 2013)

My Kai order shipped on 8/19...tracking finally updated &amp; it shows that it went from WA to AL and won't get to me until 8/30. 

Not understanding why it would go all the way to Alabama first when I'm in Wisconsin....


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey all.  If folks were interested in trying the Konjac Sponge but either missed out or didn't want to spend $12 on a face sponge, I found a sale on Missha's website for similar sponges.  It doesn't come with a suction cup, lol, but I would hang mine in the shower anyway.  

They're on sale for $3.50 and if you sign up for a new account, you get a coupon for free shipping so you don't have to spend $40 or more. 

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS2285&amp;ctg=BAA


----------



## angismith (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After regretfully skipping this month I ended up emailing Julep customer service yesterday explaining that I had made a bad decision and asking if there was any way that I could unskip.  I have only heard good things about Julep's customer service so I thought I may as well give it a shot.  I got a very nice reply today from someone named Justine at Julep who said she had just a few hours left to unskip me.  She said she would unskip my Classic with a Twist box, but if I would rather receive a different box to just let her know within the time window (I had just a few hours and barely made it!)  I thought that was such good customer service, this has really made my day
> 
> ...


 This is similar to how I started with Julep. I got my May Intro Box and my June sub box within a week of each other. I have found Customer Service to be very accomodating if you call or if you have a specific problem. If it is the same complaint as most people are having, I get a standard response instead of an individualized response. I love Julep overall, but they are having growing pains, IMO, mostly making changes for their bottom line, which any normal company WOULD do. We just got spoiled in the beginning, I think.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 27, 2013)

> My Kai order shipped on 8/19...tracking finally updated &amp; it shows that it went from WA to AL and won't get to me until 8/30.Â  Not understanding why it would go all the way to Alabama first when I'm in Wisconsin....


 My shipping didnt update for a week and was sent to Arizona! (I'm in the northeast). I sent them an email because my package was routed to the opposite corner of the country! I know there are several dhl hubs on the east coast, and not 2,000 miles away.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 27, 2013)

i also ordered kai and never got a shipping email. i called and they gave me my tracking number; usps website says it's in WA (because it hasn't been given to usps yet) and the dhl website showed it's basically a few towns over and about to be given over to usps.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people are freaking out about dhl... if one wants free shipping, it will be dhl. if one doesn't, one will have the option to pay.
> 
> i don't see the problem.


 I think the issue is that those of us who have had experience (many negative) with DHL are just wary about it. Maybe they'll end up proving us wrong and work out but with Ipsy, especially this last month, there have been tons of issues. 

I totally get that free shipping comes with some downsides (like longer wait times) but when packages aren't showing up at all, or showing up missing or damaged it gets a bit frustrating and seems like it would be costing a company more trouble than it is worth. 

But I've, personally, not had a ton of issues with DHL so I'm hopeful my Julep boxes will come in a reasonable time but I completely and totally understand the skepticism and frustration people are showing from the change.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people are freaking out about dhl... if one wants free shipping, it will be dhl. if one doesn't, one will have the option to pay.
> 
> i don't see the problem.


 The problem is it isn't really free shipping, it's just included in the price of the polish.  Nothing is free.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people are freaking out about dhl... if one wants free shipping, it will be dhl. if one doesn't, one will have the option to pay.
> 
> i don't see the problem.


 I am one of the people "freaking out" about DHL. Most of us are used to a certain level of service with Julep, and now that the service isn't the way it used to be, we are upset.

If you go to a restaurant to buy dinner and you normally wait 10 minutes for your food, you become accustomed to that wait time. If you end up waiting 3 hours for food, you would be upset and you would question why. Completely different scenario, yes, but the bottom line is this: I paid my money, I'm used to receiving what I paid for in a timely manner. Now I'm not getting that. So I'm upset. Because I'm paying the same amount of money and not getting the same service.

I posted several times on Facebook simply because *it only takes one person to start a revolution.* If I sit still and fold my hands in my lap like a good little girl, then I will continue to get the same service. But if I am vocal about it, and other consumers post their problems, then Julep will see that and reconsider switching back to their original carrier.

Since I am waiting for a package that should have been shipped to New York but was instead shipped to Oregon, which has been sitting in a facility for 4 days without movement, then I reserve the right to pitch a fit. And, even if I pay for expedited shipping, DHL is still going to be the carrier. Their snafus are legendary. So, I'd be paying more for the same service? That's just insane.

With all that being said, I'm not giving up on Julep. I love Julep - it's DHL I'm not happy with.


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 27, 2013)

Itchy trigger finger. Double post, sorry.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 27, 2013)

I upgraded this month and have yet to get a shipping email but it is just now the 27th so I don't know haha


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am one of the people "freaking out" about DHL. Most of us are used to a certain level of service with Julep, and now that the service isn't the way it used to be, we are upset.

If you go to a restaurant to buy dinner and you normally wait 10 minutes for your food, you become accustomed to that wait time. If you end up waiting 3 hours for food, you would be upset and you would question why. Completely different scenario, yes, but the bottom line is this: I paid my money, I'm used to receiving what I paid for in a timely manner. Now I'm not getting that. So I'm upset. Because I'm paying the same amount of money and not getting the same service.

I posted several times on Facebook simply because *it only takes one person to start a revolution.* If I sit still and fold my hands in my lap like a good little girl, then I will continue to get the same service. But if I am vocal about it, and other consumers post their problems, then Julep will see that and reconsider switching back to their original carrier.

Since I am waiting for a package that should have been shipped to New York but was instead shipped to Oregon, which has been sitting in a facility for 4 days without movement, then I reserve the right to pitch a fit. And, even if I pay for expedited shipping, DHL is still going to be the carrier. Their snafus are legendary. So, I'd be paying more for the same service? That's just insane.

With all that being said, I'm not giving up on Julep. I love Julep - it's DHL I'm not happy with.




usps is to blame for this, not dhl...... your tracking indicates it was given to usps on the 22nd.

to other posters: i get the reputation that dhl has, but to date, almost no one panicking has had a personal problem with dhl.. i haven't. i don't personally know anyone who has. every comment i've seen in relation to a julep package with 'evidence' that dhl sucks is actually because that person put the tracking number into usps' website before it has been given to them by dhl (thus using the incorrect tracking website; it needs to go through dhl first so use the appropriate dhl tracking site since they have a few) and others, like the one above, are actually due to usps' failure and not dhl. i get that we've all heard the stories about dhl but most of the stories going around are actually false/misinformation/misuse of tracking websites. the furious hype is only generating more anxiety when again, i've never had a problem with dhl, don't know anyone who has... not saying there aren't issues, but i don't think a package goes missing or delayed any more with dhl than usps.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 27, 2013)

> > I am one of the people "freaking out" about DHL.Â Most of usÂ are used to a certain level of service with Julep, and now that the service isn't the way it used to be, we are upset. If you go to a restaurant to buy dinner and you normally wait 10 minutes for your food, you become accustomed to that wait time. If you end up waiting 3 hours for food, you would be upset and you would question why. Completely different scenario, yes, but the bottom line is this: I paid my money, I'm used to receiving what I paid for in a timely manner. Now I'm not getting that. So I'm upset. Because I'm paying the same amount of money and not getting the same service. I posted several times on Facebook simplyÂ because *it only takes one person to start a revolution.* If I sit still and fold my hands in my lap like a good little girl, then I will continue to get the same service. But if I am vocal about it, and other consumers post their problems, then Julep will see that and reconsider switching back to their original carrier. Since I am waiting for a package that should have been shipped to New York but was instead shipped to Oregon, which has been sitting in a facility for 4 days without movement, then I reserve the right to pitch a fit. And, even if I pay for expedited shipping, DHL is still going to be the carrier. Their snafus are legendary. So, I'd be paying more for the same service? That's just insane. With all that being said, I'm not giving up on Julep. I love Julep - it's DHL I'm not happy with.
> 
> 
> usps is to blame for this, not dhl...... your tracking indicates it was given to usps on the 22nd. to other posters: i get the reputation that dhl has, but to date, almost no one panicking has had a personal problem with dhl.. i haven't. i don't personally know anyone who has. every comment i've seen in relation to a julep package with 'evidence' that dhl sucks is actually because that person put the tracking number into usps' website before it has been given to them by dhl (thus using the incorrect tracking website; it needs to go through dhl first so use the appropriate dhl tracking site since they have a few) and others, like the one above, are actually due to usps' failure and not dhl. i get that we've all heard the stories about dhl but most of the stories going around are actually false/misinformation/misuse of tracking websites. the furious hype is only generating more anxiety when again, i've never had a problem with dhl, don't know anyone who has... not saying there aren't issues, but i don't think a package goes missing or delayed any more with dhl than usps.


 Yeah go over to the August Ipsy thread and you will find plenty of DHL issues.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to other posters: i get the reputation that dhl has, but to date, almost no one panicking has had a personal problem with dhl.. i haven't. i don't personally know anyone who has. every comment i've seen in relation to a julep package with 'evidence' that dhl sucks is actually because that person put the tracking number into usps' website before it has been given to them by dhl (thus using the incorrect tracking website; it needs to go through dhl first so use the appropriate dhl tracking site since they have a few) and others, like the one above, are actually due to usps' failure and not dhl. i get that we've all heard the stories about dhl but most of the stories going around are actually false/misinformation/misuse of tracking websites. the furious hype is only generating more anxiety when again, i've never had a problem with dhl, don't know anyone who has... not saying there aren't issues, but i don't think a package goes missing or delayed any more with dhl than usps.


 I've actually had quite a mess with DHL this past month in regards to my Ipsy Glam Bag.



It arrived at DHL in IL, then it Processed, then it sat there for over a week...nothing...no movement, no update, nada. I've never had that happen with USPS. I've had my mailman be lazy and show that he tried to deliver something but no one was home, which was bologna, I was at the window and went out to grab the mail right after. He just isn't the best mailman, but I've learned to deal with him. DHL is a whole different ballgame, I finally had to contact Ipsy to find out what was going on with my last Glam Bag. I eventually did receive my bag, but when I looked at the tracking, all it finally said AFTER it was delivered was Out for Delivery. All of the updates that should have happened from DHL never uploaded or were never done and the bag was very, very late. Then, all of a sudden, it showed that my bag was states away back at DHL!

This is why some of us are very unhappy about DHL and the fact that Julep really should have notified us on the change since Julep seemed to be one of the best quick delivery subs that was out there. If you read the Ipsy threads you'll see how much of a mess DHL is. Julep is a tad more on the expensive side for a sub, especially with upgrades, even though YES it is still a good worth of products for what you pay, however, I'd expect decent shipping. Not next day shipping, but DECENT shipping. My father was a postman for over 25 years and he thinks DHL is an absolute joke at times.





I can tell you that my story is quite true, and I do know how to check and use a tracking website. I'm not freaking out as you say, but I'm certainly not happy about it. I just absolutely get why everyone else is upset. Here's hoping that DHL proves themselves better with Julep than they have with Ipsy!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 27, 2013)

> I checked on the julep site and it still says processing on the order so that's why I assumed it hasn't been shipped or anything. I will check though and contact CS. If not thank you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just about all of my orders dating back to February say processing.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've actually had quite a mess with DHL this past month in regards to my Ipsy Glam Bag.
> 
> ...


 i definitely believe you! i know that there have been ipsy subscribers with dhl issues but my point was that most of the people worried with julep/dhl weren't actually currently or previously having problems... that's my only point!

also, it should hopefully please some of you that at least for september, julep's maven boxes are going completely usps and dhl will start in october (all other purchases will be dhl)... and apparently julep will be rolling out other shipping options soon, not just through dhl. or maybe through dhl but expedited; idk and i can't say which. apparently all maven boxes will soon be shipping out of new jersey...

which brings me to a happy point!: i am hoping that the new jersey warehouse will have a sale. i highly highly doubt i would ever drive down for it (i'm in MA) but it's exciting to think that maybe some east coast fans could get in on the warehouse sale, too (besides online).


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> usps is to blame for this, not dhl...... your tracking indicates it was given to usps on the 22nd.
> 
> to other posters: i get the reputation that dhl has, but to date, almost no one panicking has had a personal problem with dhl.. i haven't. i don't personally know anyone who has. every comment i've seen in relation to a julep package with 'evidence' that dhl sucks is actually because that person put the tracking number into usps' website before it has been given to them by dhl (thus using the incorrect tracking website; it needs to go through dhl first so use the appropriate dhl tracking site since they have a few) and others, like the one above, are actually due to usps' failure and not dhl. i get that we've all heard the stories about dhl but most of the stories going around are actually false/misinformation/misuse of tracking websites. the furious hype is only generating more anxiety when again, i've never had a problem with dhl, don't know anyone who has... not saying there aren't issues, but i don't think a package goes missing or delayed any more with dhl than usps.


 I'm pretty sure Julep put the correct label on it and handed it over to DHL. Otherwise, I wouldn't have been able to track it and it wouldn't be on it's way to me (I called and they said it has seen some movement towards my end which hasn't been reflected on the DHL tracking website). So, DHL is responsible for sending my package to another state. Now... let's check out another package I have being shipped from Julep:





Sorta slow, but not sitting in a warehouse for almost a week. See, no complaints from me regarding this one, since (even though it's on a slow boat) it's on it's way to me. 

I know you're trying to stay positive and I commend you for that. I like your optimism, I really do. So you've convinced me to adopt a wait-and-see.

In the meantime, I know that Julep is shipping our September Maven boxes using USPS during their transition to DHL. After that, October boxes will be shipped via DHL.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i definitely believe you! i know that there have been ipsy subscribers with dhl issues but my point was that most of the people worried with julep/dhl weren't actually currently or previously having problems... that's my only point!
> 
> ...


 I had problems with DHL/Ipsy.  My package was shipped close to me and sat in a warehouse for several days.  Then it was shipped to a warehouse in a state far away from me and close to the original shipping location, where it sat for several days.  Then it was sent to yet another hub where it sat for several days.  DHL is not only slow, but they have a system that sends packages on a route that is highly illogical.  I understand that you haven't had a bad experience with DHL, but please do understand that many of us who are concerned about Julep switching to DHL are worried based on our personal difficulties with DHL.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, I'm now 12 business days waiting on an order that was sent DHL.

Guess this is my last month being a Maven, since I refuse to pay for something and be pushing a month to receive it.


----------



## angismith (Aug 27, 2013)

Did any of you receive an email from Julep this morning about choosing which item will be 50% off in the Secret Store? I clicked on the link and it took me straight to Julep's FB page. Apparently, FB is becoming Julep's preferred method of communication with its Mavens and its customers. By taking me to the FB page, it tells me that my Maven vote carries the exact same weight as some who just happens to follow Julep on FB. If we want to be heard on an issue, it appears that FB is the place to do it. So, please everybody this is getting frustrated about waiting for a DHL-shipped order, let Julep know on their FB page. Regularly. But politely.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any of you receive an email from Julep this morning about choosing which item will be 50% off in the Secret Store? I clicked on the link and it took me straight to Julep's FB page. Apparently, FB is becoming Julep's preferred method of communication with its Mavens and its customers. By taking me to the FB page, it tells me that my Maven vote carries the exact same weight as some who just happens to follow Julep on FB. If we want to be heard on an issue, it appears that FB is the place to do it. So, please everybody this is getting frustrated about waiting for a DHL-shipped order, let Julep know on their FB page. Regularly. But politely.


 This really annoys me.  I deleted my Facebook page a couple months ago for many different reasons.  I don't feel like I should have to have a Facebook account to participate with a company I do business with.  I think I will e-mail Julep right now and let them know how I feel about that.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This really annoys me.  I deleted my Facebook page a couple months ago for many different reasons.  I don't feel like I should have to have a Facebook account to participate with a company I do business with.  I think I will e-mail Julep right now and let them know how I feel about that.


 it is weird that facebook has become the new internet in this way.... definitely let us know their response.

did anyone get a shipment email today?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 27, 2013)

> This really annoys me. Â I deleted my Facebook page a couple months ago for many different reasons. Â I don't feel like I should have to have a Facebook account to participate with a company I do business with. Â I think I will e-mail Julep right now and let them know how I feel about that. Â


 It annoys me, too. I guess it is just a convenient way to communicate. But, I'm still annoyed.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

Also it's kind of gross because Facebook is horribly intrusive in terms of privacy. Many companies _like_ it for that reason, because they can gather data on you. Without you knowing or you getting anything out of it (other than targeted ads n____n)


----------



## theexxception (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep no tracking code emailed not even in spam/junk mail. But I received my Kai today. Just about to try it out.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yep no tracking code emailed not even in spam/junk mail. But I received my Kai today. Just about to try it out.


 Ooo, post pictures!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also it's kind of gross because Facebook is horribly intrusive in terms of privacy. Many companies _like_ it for that reason, because they can gather data on you. Without you knowing or you getting anything out of it (other than targeted ads n____n)


 That is one of the reasons I left Facebook.  But I still get targeted ads.  I've noticed when I am on news websites I've been getting ads for Julep and other beauty brands or for items I was just looking at on Amazon.  It is really disturbing if you think about all of your data they are able to track and keep on record.  There was an interesting article on a book a man wrote, I will have to look it up the man's name, I'm horrible with names.  The man's thinking is that in the future you will make money  by selling and allowing access to your data and preferences.  The book is on my list of ones to read, because I find this concept of a future economy fascinating.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

No i think Julep ads are actually just everywhere. I mean beauty ads are definitely targeted, but they were also showing up on my coworker's work computer and I'm like 99.99% sure she's not subscribed... maybe cookies just recognize your general browsing habits and determine if you're female/male.

But basically still creepy. LOL I can't get rid of my facebook though sigh


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2013)

> No i think Julep ads are actually just everywhere. I mean beauty ads are definitely targeted, but they were also showing up on my coworker's work computer and I'm like 99.99% sure she's not subscribed... maybe cookies just recognize your general browsing habits and determine if you're female/male. But basically still creepy. LOL I can't get rid of my facebook though sigh


 Yep, browsing habits. There are a couple of people who do a podcast I listen to. They will be looking at *the exact same page* (not a Facebook page), and he'll get porn ads, and she'll get ads for makeup and shoes.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 27, 2013)

i got my shipment email for the september box ~15 mins ago! woohoo! hope you all get them, too


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 27, 2013)

If you use adblocker, you can get rid of the ads/cookies that track. Just a thought.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

So some ways to avoid this in general is to clear out your browser cookies frequently. Unfortunately that's also really annoying because you'll have to log into everything every time, but think it's pretty easy to get used to.

Other options include installing Adblock Plus for Chrome or Firefox, which means you will at least not _see_ the ads (but they'll still collect data on you). If you run Chrome, you can also install the addon Google Analytics Opt-out Add-on (by Google) which will opt you out of Google ad collection data. If anyone's interested I can go on... ^^;;

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you use adblocker, you can get rid of the ads/cookies that track. Just a thought.

 
This is NOT true, it will not get rid of the ads/cookies. Your info will still be collected, but it just kills the JS for displaying the ads.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had problems with DHL/Ipsy.  My package was shipped close to me and sat in a warehouse for several days.  Then it was shipped to a warehouse in a state far away from me and close to the original shipping location, where it sat for several days.  Then it was sent to yet another hub where it sat for several days.  DHL is not only slow, but they have a system that sends packages on a route that is highly illogical.  I understand that you haven't had a bad experience with DHL, but please do understand that many of us who are concerned about Julep switching to DHL are worried based on our personal difficulties with DHL.


 I have also had experiences like this with DHL in regards to Ipsy.  I live in California, which granted is across the country from where the packages are shipped out from, but it still takes either 10 or 11 days for my package to get to me each month.  I send things from California to my sister in England and they get there faster!

I haven't had a terrible experience with DHL (knock on wood that I don't) such as a missing package or a damaged package, but the time my package spends chilling in one city (days) before moving can at times be frustrating.  

The main reason I ended up with Julep is that I had just had Ipsy as my sub for the last 5 months and had wanted something new where the thread wasn't filled with people expressing their frustrations about DHL, and I don't blame them.  I do hope that things will be better with Julep, however when I ordered my intro box it came within days.  I was so surprised by how fast it came (I guess Ipsy had set a precedent in my mind that sub boxes travel very slowly).  I had placed an order with Julep the day after ordering my intro box, it arrived a week and a day after my intro box.  I'm not sure what method this package was shipped by because when I clicked the Track my Order link in the shipping email the link did not work.

I am still optimistic about Julep and a long shipping period alone isn't a complete deal breaker for me, but I can see how this is frustrating for mavens who are used to paying the same amount of money and now will likely have to wait longer for their boxes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 27, 2013)

> That is one of the reasons I left Facebook. Â But I still get targeted ads. Â I've noticed when I am on news websites I've been getting ads for Julep and other beauty brands or for items I was just looking at on Amazon. Â It is really disturbing if you think about all of your data they are able to track and keep on record. Â There was an interesting article on a book a man wrote, I will have to look it up the man's name, I'm horrible with names. Â The man's thinking is that in the future you will make money Â by selling and allowing access to your data and preferences. Â The book is on my list of ones to read, because I find this concept of a future economy fascinating. Â


 That does sound interesting. Please share if you recall the title!


----------



## PippaStalkings (Aug 27, 2013)

Longtime lurker and subscriber of Julep. I joined just to post a picture from DHL tracking of a Julep package I sent a friend. Of course I can't figure out how to post this screen shot (I'm on my phone).


----------



## PippaStalkings (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## PippaStalkings (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, at least they know that their tracking "might" suck lol


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PippaStalkings* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Still?  After all this time you don't have a tracking number?  That sucks.  Really.


----------



## PippaStalkings (Aug 27, 2013)

> Still? Â After all this time you don't have a tracking number? Â That sucks. Â Really.


 Well, they sent me the tracking number and that's what came up when I clicked "Track Package" in my email. I will say- I placed 6 orders with them this month to be sent to 6 friends and it took about 10 days for them to be delivered via DHL. I have A LOT of Jules so it sounds pretty petty for me to complain- but yea... It sucks when you're used to 2-3 day delivery and now it will be about 10 days...


----------



## gemstone (Aug 27, 2013)

Well Julep or DHL or USPS (or a combination) officially messed up my order.  My tracking updated and said that my package was delivered today in ARIZONA.  I live in Baltimore.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well Julep or DHL or USPS (or a combination) officially messed up my order.  My tracking updated and said that my package was delivered today in ARIZONA.  I live in Baltimore.


 fail!

yikes... wondering if i was completely off base with my prior thoughts on dhl..

also, my tracking's first and only thing is that it's in philly... not having gone to there from WA or NJ or anywhere but originating from there.the september boxes are usps only.


----------



## theexxception (Aug 28, 2013)

Quick job just to try it out but this is Kai no flash.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my Kai yesterday, despite tracking show it's in Alabama &amp; the delivery date being listed as 8/30. Almost wondering if they gave me someone else's tracking number..that would make the most sense at this point.


----------



## hiheather (Aug 28, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot to skip, got my confirmation email today and decided to browse this thread to see what colors were this month. I got excited for the cleansing oil then I remembered my profile is It Girl. Looks like I will have a whole month of Julep for sale or trade.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 28, 2013)

I've had far more problems with USPS than I have had with dhl.  I've had USPS completely lose a box of books from my parents and the basic response was "too bad, we don't care."  I also just had the champagne trio supposedly delivered, but there was no package.  I submitted a claim but can't even get the USPS to call back.

Julep at least sent a replacement of the trio to a different address for me.

I wish I could get fedex or UPS, anybody but the post office.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 28, 2013)

I also rec'd my Kai yesterday.

Has anyone taken advantage of the Savvy30 sale?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had far more problems with USPS than I have had with dhl.  I've had USPS completely lose a box of books from my parents and the basic response was "too bad, we don't care."  I also just had the champagne trio supposedly delivered, but there was no package.  I submitted a claim but can't even get the USPS to call back.
> 
> ...


 The problem with all of the delivery options is that your experience really depends on how good your delivery person is.  I have had UPS drivers pretend to deliver my package, just so they could log it in as delivered (On days where I have been in the front yard working in the garden the whole day- no way I would have missed them!) I've also had the same thing happen from USPS when I lived in a different neighborhood.  My current postal worker is AWESOME and has actually waited an extra 5 minutes on my block to see if I came home so she didn't have to leave a really big box on my porch that couldn't be concealed- and so I wouldn't have to pick it up at the office.

Also- they really can't do anything if the shipper doesn't pay for tracking.  USPS serves a much broader demographic, so they still offer the most basic options. (Like shipping a package without tracking/insurance).  You can't send a package via UPS or FEDEX without both of those things, but they are also much more expensive.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem with all of the delivery options is that your experience really depends on how good your delivery person is.  I have had UPS drivers pretend to deliver my package, just so they could log it in as delivered (On days where I have been in the front yard working in the garden the whole day- no way I would have missed them!) I've also had the same thing happen from USPS when I lived in a different neighborhood.  My current postal worker is AWESOME and has actually waited an extra 5 minutes on my block to see if I came home so she didn't have to leave a really big box on my porch that couldn't be concealed- and so I wouldn't have to pick it up at the office.
> 
> Also- they really can't do anything if the shipper doesn't pay for tracking.  USPS serves a much broader demographic, so they still offer the most basic options. (Like shipping a package without tracking/insurance).  You can't send a package via UPS or FEDEX without both of those things, but they are also much more expensive.


 Both packages had tracking.  How do you lose a box full of books in a warehouse?  Did they even bother looking?  That's my biggest problem, when something goes wrong, they still don't care.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Both packages had tracking.  How do you lose a box full of books in a warehouse?  Did they even bother looking?  That's my biggest problem, when something goes wrong, they still don't care.


 hah you'd be surprised how easy it is to lose stuff!  I used to work for a large shipping company on the freight side (read: stuff over 100lbs) and stuff got lost every day!  Someone would load it onto a truck without the paperwork so it never showed it moved and then no one knows where it's supposed to go etc....it happens a ton!  BUT good customer service can help track those things down sometimes, just have to be willing to make the calls necessary (and pray the guys on the docks look like they say they will!)


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Both packages had tracking.  How do you lose a box full of books in a warehouse?  Did they even bother looking?  That's my biggest problem, when something goes wrong, they still don't care.


 I've had issues with just about every carrier. Just two days ago I had to have Saks file a claim with FedEx because FedEx delivered to the wrong address - it was a limited edition eyeshadow and I had to go to Saks five separate occasions to have the Chanel counter people at Saks file the claim and place an order for a replacement product. FedEx is all, "sorry can't be helped." and some jerk just got my sweet Moon River eyeshadow stick for free. 

Guess we just have to put up with it, because until someone creates a makeup shipping service which will have sleek delivery trucks with glitter wheels that deliver our special pretties on time and unharmed.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been one of the lucky ones that encountered the whole ipsy/DHL nightmare. Bag never made it and they are shipping another hodge podge bag out using guess who??? Yep DHL. So I've got that to look forward to. my craptastic bag might be here in sept. . ( eye roll) But my julep order from the 15th is out for delivery! Yay!!!


----------



## angismith (Aug 28, 2013)

I really hate all the negativity that has been filling up the pages on this thread this month. Julep needs to listen to the uproar instead of remaining positive about DHL. This many people can't be wrong. And for those of us who expect better, I guess we will just have to pay for it as was hinted at in one repsonse. I am no longer going to take being a Maven as anything exclusive and just as a discount on prices. i have not received my shipping email for September yet. 

Regarding September, I am so sad that I had to cut costs and not get the entire collection. I do love all the colors (with maybe the exception of another dark blue). I can't wait to try my new microglitters .... and I am hoping for some awesome greens October ... and a beautiful rust.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my shipment email for the september box ~15 mins ago! woohoo! hope you all get them, too


 I haven't received a shipping email for my Sept. box yet.

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## JamieO (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my Kai today! Phew! I ordered on the 18th and never got a shipping email, so I actually sent them an email today. I haven't heard back from them yet, but I just checked my mail and it was there, so yay!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also rec'd my Kai yesterday.
> 
> Has anyone taken advantage of the Savvy30 sale?


I have got the Flapper Fave and Kai in my cart but I just can't pull the trigger.  I know I don't have Coco but I am not sure if I have Zora or Gabriella.   

I've got the upgrade box(10) from Julep coming, the Bondi box(3) and potentially a polish from Birchbox(1).  So I need another polish like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried these from Sephora?  They are on sale for $15 (from $16 



)  They are Harley, Kim, and Dendrie.  I'm thinking about it... but don't need more polish.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you get the Sephora groupon deal.  It would only be $10.00.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah but if you get the Sephora groupon deal.  It would only be $10.00.


 Very true.  Great idea!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 28, 2013)

> I really hate all the negativity that has been filling up the pages on this thread this month. Julep needs to listen to the uproar instead of remaining positive about DHL. This many people can't be wrong. And for those of us who expect better, I guess we will just have to pay for it as was hinted at in one repsonse. I am no longer going to take being a Maven as anything exclusive and just as a discount on prices. i have not received my shipping email for September yet.Â  Regarding September, I am so sad that I had to cut costs and not get the entire collection. I do love all the colors (with maybe the exception of another dark blue). I can't wait to try my new microglitters .... and I am hoping for some awesome greens October ... and a beautiful rust.


 I haven't been happy with julep this month either. I also haven't gotten shipping for my maven box.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 28, 2013)

> I haven't been happy with julep this month either. I also haven't gotten shipping for my maven box.


 That's not unreasonable, though, as they advertise shipping by or on the first. Some months it'll be a few days before, some months it'll be on the date. I think you've just been lucky until now!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 28, 2013)

> That's not unreasonable, though, as they advertise shipping by or on the first. Some months it'll be a few days before, some months it'll be on the date. I think you've just been lucky until now!


 I guess so! Just need to find something to gripe about. Lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Oops. I got an email saying my card needs to be updated. I had a bad feeling I'd forgotten to put my new card in there. Now I'm out of state for work and the site won't work from my phone so I'm not sure if I'll get a box in time.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

When can I expect my Maven Box to arrive? When you first become a Julep Maven, we'll send out your Introductory Box as soon as your account is processed. *Monthly Julep Maven Boxes start shipping on the 27th* of each month. Please allow 7 to 10 business days for your box to arrive. Please note: if your shipping address is outside of the continental United States your box may take longer to arrive.
The above is from Julep's website.  I don't know what "start shipping on the 27th" means, but I thought the 27th we are billed and the Maven boxes are sent out.


----------



## angismith (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Kai today! Phew! I ordered on the 18th and never got a shipping email, so I actually sent them an email today. I haven't heard back from them yet, but I just checked my mail and it was there, so yay!


 I have noticed that Julep does not always send a confirmation email, but I have never NOT had a shipping confirmation with tracking. So I would have checked with CS long before you did ... esp. if it was already taken from my payment account.


----------



## angismith (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received a shipping email for my Sept. box yet.
> 
> Anyone else still waiting?


 I don't have an email yet ...... but sometimes I don't get one until a couple of days before the first. With the holiday weekend, there will be no mail on the 2nd anyway, so it will be the 3rd before we can actually expect our Maven boxes. Of course, Julep COULD ship early and we could get it on Saturday, the 31st to play with over the Labor Day Weekend. I could see some Karmen on my nails for Labor Day!


----------



## AshY (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When can I expect my Maven Box to arrive? When you first become a Julep Maven, we'll send out your Introductory Box as soon as your account is processed. *Monthly Julep Maven Boxes start shipping on the 27th* of each month. Please allow 7 to 10 business days for your box to arrive. Please note: if your shipping address is outside of the continental United States your box may take longer to arrive.
> The above is from Julep's website.  I don't know what "start shipping on the 27th" means, but I thought the 27th we are billed and the Maven boxes are sent out.


 I have not received a shipping email yet either.  I always thought that they billed and shipped boxes out on the 27th too.  Perhaps that was a change with DHL.  I called CS today and they said it should ship by the first, I did not get into an involved convo with her. However, I always remember them shipping on the 27th.  One month they didn't get it shipped that day and the sent out an email communication saying they were behind.  so I think this by the 1st time frame is a change.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 these have always ben $15. sephora put it with the original price of $16 to make it look like it's on sale but i promise that my friend just bought it several days ago and it has always been $15. i saw it with my own eyes many times lol



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have an email yet ...... but sometimes I don't get one until a couple of days before the first. With the holiday weekend, there will be no mail on the 2nd anyway, so it will be the 3rd before we can actually expect our Maven boxes. Of course, Julep COULD ship early and we could get it on Saturday, the 31st to play with over the Labor Day Weekend. I could see some Karmen on my nails for Labor Day!


 it seems like i'm the only one who got shipping notification (and i hardly ever get shipment conf from them). i hate to say this but my maven box should be delievered tomorrow and i'll post some pics asap (although i only have photobooth on my computer).


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like i'm the only one who got shipping notification (and i hardly ever get shipment conf from them). i hate to say this but my maven box should be delievered tomorrow and i'll post some pics asap (although i only have photobooth on my computer).


 I just got my shipment email, and was surprised when I clicked on the tracking, it was USPS and not DHL.


----------



## hiheather (Aug 28, 2013)

I got a shipping confirmation (USPS) and expect it tomorrow.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 28, 2013)

I



> I just got my shipment email, and was surprised when I clicked on the tracking, it was USPS and not DHL.


 I posted a few pages back that September maven box would still be usps. Regular buys and maven boxes starting in October will sadly be DHL.


----------



## neighburrito (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I posted a few pages back that September maven box would still be usps. Regular buys and maven boxes starting in October will sadly be DHL.


ahhh...gotcha.  Although, something is slightly different about the shipping.  It came from NJ, and I've never gotten any Julep packages that started out in NJ ever.  Maybe they got a new warehouse there.  In that case, it would make the DHL thing slightly better in the future.


----------



## Flowerfish (Aug 29, 2013)

Today both a Julep order I had made and my monthly maven box were shipped out to me.  My monthly box is coming with USPS, and my separate order is being sent with DHL.  Since they shipped on the same day I am going to be observing the difference in shipping.

In addition, when I made my order last night I had varying shipping options:

Free 5-10 business days

Expedited: 2-4 business days $5.99

Next day Air: 1 business day $19.99

Is this new?  I am wondering if these are the new shipping options that have been referenced.  I haven't been a maven long enough to know if this is something new or if it has always been like this.

Even with the new shipping carrier I am still excited for Julep.  This will be my first time accessing the secret store and I am excited!  I don't know what to expect, but I'm sure I'll find myself making another order


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 29, 2013)

The shipping options are new. Yea I think this is what they were alluding to. I think I will keep using my free option. I am never in a rush to pay extra, lol. Last month was my first time accessing the secret store; there were some pretty good deals. Welcome into the Maven family.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *these have always ben $15. sephora put it with the original price of $16 to make it look like it's on sale but i promise that my friend just bought it several days ago and it has always been $15. i saw it with my own eyes many times lol*
> 
> it seems like i'm the only one who got shipping notification (and i hardly ever get shipment conf from them). i hate to say this but my maven box should be delievered tomorrow and i'll post some pics asap (although i only have photobooth on my computer).


 I totally believe you! I just never look at the Julep on Sephora because I figure I get a better deal being a Maven.  These caught my eye yesterday because they were in the sale section.

But guess what. 





This morning Julep Shades of Grey are listed for:  $26.00 ($42 value)

And they're not in the sale section anymore.

Something doesn't seem right about this.


----------



## angismith (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today both a Julep order I had made and my monthly maven box were shipped out to me.  My monthly box is coming with USPS, and my separate order is being sent with DHL.  Since they shipped on the same day I am going to be observing the difference in shipping.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to being a Maven, Flowerfish! Yes, this is definitely new. Apparently, we are now going to pay $6 for the same service we got last month for free.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to being a Maven, Flowerfish! Yes, this is definitely new. Apparently, we are now going to pay *$6 for the same service we got last month for free. *


 Ugh.  This is just sad.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 29, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* 



Today both a Julep order I had made and my monthly maven box were shipped out to me.  My monthly box is coming with USPS, and my separate order is being sent with DHL.  Since they shipped on the same day I am going to be observing the difference in shipping.

In addition, when I made my order last night I had varying shipping options:

Free 5-10 business days

Expedited: 2-4 business days $5.99

Next day Air: 1 business day $19.99

Is this new?  I am wondering if these are the new shipping options that have been referenced.  I haven't been a maven long enough to know if this is something new or if it has always been like this.

Even with the new shipping carrier I am still excited for Julep.  This will be my first time accessing the secret store and I am excited!  I don't know what to expect, but I'm sure I'll find myself making another order 






> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome to being a Maven, Flowerfish! Yes, this is definitely new. Apparently, we are now going to pay $6 for the same service we got last month for free.


 Wow, this is irritating!  I was already losing interest in Julep for various reasons, and this does not help.  I'm going to be watching over the next few months to see how I feel about the Maven boxes, and if I keep skipping as I've done recently, I'll be ready to cancel.  

I know a lot of you still love your Julep, and that's great, but I'm starting to feel as though I'd rather transfer my energy to Bondi.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 29, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted byÂ *Flowerfish*Â
> 
> Today both a Julep order I had made and my monthly maven box were shipped out to me. Â My monthly box is coming with USPS, and my separate order is being sent with DHL. Â Since they shipped on the same day I am going to be observing the difference in shipping. In addition, when I made my order last night I had varying shipping options: Free 5-10 business days Expedited: 2-4 business days $5.99 Next day Air: 1 business day $19.99 Is this new? Â I am wondering if these are the new shipping options that have been referenced. Â I haven't been a maven long enough to know if this is something new or if it has always been like this. Even with the new shipping carrier I am still excited for Julep. Â This will be my first time accessing the secret store and I am excited! Â I don't know what to expect, but I'm sure I'll find myself making another orderÂ
> 
> ...


 Ditto. Bondi is now offering options that I've always wished julep would offer- picking your colors instead if pre-selected boxes. I hate to poo-poo on julep, but I'm sure you all understand that it is personal preference.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha, kinda ticked. I know its an extra and they don't have to throw it in but this months extra was a freaking single use polish removing wipe. I miss the eyelash curler and pins, they were awesome extras.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha, kinda ticked. I know its an extra and they don't have to throw it in but this months extra was a freaking single use polish removing wipe. I miss the eyelash curler and pins, they were awesome extras.


last month's blotting papers were decent.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wasnt last month those seeds?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

> Wasnt last month those seeds?


 Yup. July was the California collection with the blotting papers. August was the garden party collection with the seeds. June was... Nantucket? With taffy. May was the Jazz Age with the hair clips. I can't believe I can remember these.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *neighburrito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ahhh...gotcha.  Although, something is slightly different about the shipping.  It came from NJ, and I've never gotten any Julep packages that started out in NJ ever.  Maybe they got a new warehouse there.  In that case, it would make the DHL thing slightly better in the future.


Yup in that same post, I said they have a NJ location now lol


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

boo, september box is still "pending"


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 29, 2013)

wait... 

$26 suddenly for a $15 julep sephora set?

the free extra is a polish removing wipe? i mean the extras have been SOOOO NICE sometimes (i.e. the lip balms from the mint one to the strawberry mint one and i guess the blotting papers were nice but i have super super dry skin)

sephora and julep are at the very bottom of the lovable list today.

also, i promised pics of my upgrade box, which did arrive today, but i did a random act of love and drove two hours to boston last night to see my boyfriend so i am nowhere near my box. i'm sure everyone understands!


----------



## angismith (Aug 29, 2013)

I posted on Julep's Beach Texture Spray vs. Tonic and my post is nowhere to be found. So I just posted a comment again and am sharing it on here:



 Angi Smith_posted to_Julep
2 minutes ago
Julep
September 21, 2011
Beloved Mavens, we hope you enjoy being able to CHOOSE your profile this month. Maybe you're feeling more "It-girl" or maybe you are more "Boho Glam". We have HEARD YOU loud and clear that what you love is OPTIONS, so we're responding to that this month by sharing them with you. Let us know what you think! You early Mavens are shaping what the program will be for future Mavens for years and years to come. THANK YOU

Posted by Jane Parks. What did YOU decide, early Mavens?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 29, 2013)

> Haha, kinda ticked. I know its an extra and they don't have to throw it in but this months extra was a freaking single use polish removing wipe. I miss the eyelash curler and pins, they were awesome extras.


 Ugh..... ðŸ’© &lt;-this poo needs a frowny face... I know it's an EXTRA, but sheesh....


----------



## angismith (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh..... ðŸ’© &lt;-this poo needs a frowny face...
> 
> I know it's an EXTRA, but sheesh....


 I thought the taffy was a cute touch with the Nantucket theme. I liked the blotting papers with the California coast. The forget-me-not seeds will not be used but the quote on the package was sweet. But a sample of nail polish remover? How does that tie in with Cityscape Collection? A subway token printed with a discount code would have been nice. Anything that shows they are tying their collection themes to the little freebie that makes it feel like a gift instead of just a nail polish order ... gifts take thought and caring. No one has ever given me a nail polish remover pad as a gift. Until now, that is.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha, kinda ticked. I know its an extra and they don't have to throw it in but this months extra was a freaking single use polish removing wipe. I miss the eyelash curler and pins, they were awesome extras.
> ...


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 29, 2013)

When Julep took on investors, yes they gained lots of money for moving and more production and advertising, but they also gained a board that they must now answer to, and all the board cares about is the bottom line. It's a hard trade for a growing company.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 29, 2013)

Woo hoo! My box has shipped.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 29, 2013)

> Woo hoo! My box has shipped.


 Mine too!!! Just got my email.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When Julep took on investors, yes they gained lots of money for moving and more production and advertising, but they also gained a board that they must now answer to, and all the board cares about is the bottom line. It's a hard trade for a growing company.


 Ah!  I did not know that they had added investors.  This really explains the different "feel" the company now has.  I really don't like things as well now as I did before.  




  





It's good to know something about *why* these changes have been happening.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo hoo! My box has shipped.





> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too!!! Just got my email.


 Got my email too.


----------



## cari12 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipping email! Woot!

Nothing on the tracking page yet, let the obsessive clicking begin ;-)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping email! Woot!
> 
> Nothing on the tracking page yet, *let the obsessive clicking begin ;-)*


 I'm right there w/you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Haha, kinda ticked. I know its an extra and they don't have to throw it in but this months extra was a freaking single use polish removing wipe. I miss the eyelash curler and pins, they were awesome extras.


Say what now?..........

A single nail polish wipe?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 29, 2013)

Indeed. At least that's what was in my upgraded box :/


----------



## AshY (Aug 30, 2013)

I got my shipping email too.  What's the point of one nail polish remover wipe.  They take off maybe 1-2 nails each for me.  They could at least give a hands worth of wipes, like 5, if they didn't want to give the full ten pack.


----------



## rainpetal (Aug 30, 2013)

Got my shipping email as well.  Interesting thing though, the tracking says they are sending it Priority mail 2 day with $50 of insurance included.  Does everyone's say this?  I don't recall seeing this before.


----------



## angismith (Aug 30, 2013)

Got my shipping email, too...not scheduled for delivery until the 3rd. And it never varies from the date in the past. 

I posted on Julep's FB page and got a sarcastic response about how the Maven program is not exclusive and anyone with $$$ could join. 

I agree that the new investors are strictly looking at the bottom line.

I also got an email about which product won in the vote and the link took me to the sale page for that product. Did any of you get this?


----------



## Andi B (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping email as well.  Interesting thing though, the tracking says they are sending it Priority mail 2 day with $50 of insurance included.  Does everyone's say this?  I don't recall seeing this before.


 Mine said that too, and I thought it was strange as well.  I don't thing they've been using priority in the past, because it usually takes about a full week for me to get my box.


----------



## PsyDivaES (Aug 30, 2013)

> Mine said that too, and I thought it was strange as well.Â  I don't thing they've been using priority in the past, because it usually takes about a full week for me to get my box.Â


 Mine too. Also noticed it was coming from New Jersey. Did they move their warehouse? I thought they shipped from Washington before. Maybe it's all connected to the shift to DHL...


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 30, 2013)

The USPS changed their Priority mail service a couple of weeks ago to include tracking, insurance, and specific delivery dates. That's why you now see 2-day priority and $100 insurance on the packages. 

http://about.usps.com/news/national-releases/2013/pr13_066.htm


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 30, 2013)

Min



> Got my shipping email as well. Â Interesting thing though, the tracking says they are sending it Priority mail 2 day with $50 of insurance included. Â Does everyone's say this? Â I don't recall seeing this before.


 Mine say priority 1 day.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 30, 2013)

T



> Mine too. Also noticed it was coming from New Jersey. Did they move their warehouse? I thought they shipped from Washington before. Maybe it's all connected to the shift to DHL...


 They have a new warehouse in NJ.


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 30, 2013)

so i'm home with my upgrade box! and i got TWO nail polish remover pads- woohoo! still pretty shocking they did that as the special gift....

SPOILLLLERRRRRRRRRRRR ALERT
i actually really really like the yellow; it's almost a school bus yellow but definitely more orange and prettier, like a marigold or sunflower. the photos were taken with my computer so the group shot of the polishes makes them appear wayyyy less saturated and more gray/white than they actually are. the one of my hand with catrina is pretty accurate color-wise but it's even more mustardy in person; i'm super happy with it! the microglitters are absolutely stunning and the purple, padma, is definitely a shimmer. it appears shiny/frosty since the glitter is pretty much exactly the same color as the base... the whole collection is absolutely pretty; my computer photo of the set doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## angismith (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm home with my upgrade box! and i got TWO nail polish remover pads- woohoo! still pretty shocking they did that as the special gift....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the spoiler, Rachel! Can't wait to see the other colors swatched .... wishing mine would get here tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

SPOILERS BY KYUUUUU

The packaging continues to remain really lovely. The single remover pad is pretty disappointing though. When they gave them out as gifts in the past, at least there were three...





Very excited to try this tbh





So the nice thing about the boxes is that they ARE all recyclable unlike the plastic wrap, which I appreciate. However, I can see some people getting up in arms about how they're not protected at all as long as you remove them from the box.





Kristy seems really dark in the bottle, but is pretty. Tatiana surprised me -- it's a lot more gold than just orange orange. Maybe I'll keep it. I think I know someone who'd like it though so maybe it'll be a present. Reece is beautiful but... 





As soon as I got it I thought, "Knackered dupe?"





Reece is a little darker than Knackered (it's not just the bottle). The holographic shimmer stands out a little more because it's darker but they're about equally impressive. I don't know if Reece is sheer ... I'm hoping it has better coverage. But they're both really really beautiful and I'll compare them when I swatch!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got a text that Reece is $5.99 this weekend.  Kind of annoying because Reece was the major reason why I took my box and now I don't know if I am even getting a box since I had to update my billing info.  I haven't heard anything back yet whether they are shipping me a box or not now.



  Might have to order Reece just in case, its so pretty and I neeeeeeed it!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the pictures Rachel and Kyuu! I love spoilers! Catrina looks really nice on you and I love the description. I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## r4chel77 (Aug 30, 2013)

omg reeeeece is gawgeous! lol i can't wait; my friend ordered some as add-ons for us (i used jules for my upgrade, yada yada yada, would rather spend five bucks than 750 jules on the add-on so she did it-yay!)

i updated my catrina mani with josephine and candace accents! nvm the glare and the messiness. =P and thanks for the compliment, alicia! i think this polish will suit fairer people like myself as well as those with darker, tan and/or warmer collections... i can imagine it might not be the absolute best shade for super fair cool-toned ladies but i think everyone who bought it will be very surprised. i LOVE this yellow!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 30, 2013)

> omg reeeeece is gawgeous! lol i can't wait; my friend ordered some as add-ons for us (i used jules for my upgrade, yada yada yada, would rather spend five bucks than 750 jules on the add-on so she did it-yay!) i updated my catrina mani with josephine and candace accents! nvm the glare and the messiness. =P and thanks for the compliment, alicia! i think this polish will suit fairer people like myself as well as those with darker, tan and/or warmer collections... i can imagine it might not be the absolute best shade for super fair cool-toned ladies but i think everyone who bought it will be very surprised. i LOVE this yellow!


 Catrina was the shade that made me not want to upgrade, but your pics are making me regret not picking it up! It looks amazing.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 30, 2013)

Reece is a little darker than Knackered (it's not just the bottle). The holographic shimmer stands out a little more because it's darker but they're about equally impressive. I don't know if Reece is sheer ... I'm hoping it has better coverage. But they're both really really beautiful and I'll compare them when I swatch!





You can get Knackered to appear darker and more robust if you use black or a very dark purple/blue as an undie, but definitely black first. A lot of the indie and foreign duochromes (I'm looking at you Hits and Ozotic among others) are light on their own, but really shine with a much darker undie to give them some oomph. And I just gave myself an excellent idea for what I should paint my nails with next. *goes to get the black polish and Knackered*


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm trying to decide whether or not to bite on the weekend deal on Reece, and I can't find any really good swatches anywhere.  Would someone who has already gotten Reece be kind enough to post a shot showing how it looks on your nails?

Thanks!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to bite on the weekend deal on Reece, and I can't find any really good swatches anywhere.  Would someone who has already gotten Reece be kind enough to post a shot showing how it looks on your nails?
> 
> Thanks!


 It's too dark to swatch today and I don't know when the offer ends, but I can try to do it tomorrow?


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* 



I'm trying to decide whether or not to bite on the weekend deal on Reece, and I can't find any really good swatches anywhere.  Would someone who has already gotten Reece be kind enough to post a shot showing how it looks on your nails?

Thanks!   




_Quote: It's too dark to swatch today and I don't know when the offer ends, but I can try to do it tomorrow?_

Thank you so much!  I would really appreciate that.  I think the text said that it's on sale through the weekend, so that would work great for me.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2013)

I just snagged Reece. It was actually the only one I was really interested in. As I was checking out, I realized they didn't send out a Maven's Choice for those who skipped the month. I wonder if that's over or if they just skipped it this month.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *r4chel77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i'm home with my upgrade box! and i got TWO nail polish remover pads- woohoo! still pretty shocking they did that as the special gift....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting love that yellow it actually reminds me of Bondis Brick road.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SPOILERS BY KYUUUUU
> 
> ...


 I cant believe what the extra for this month was, I hope that is not the beginning of a trend with Julep.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just snagged Reece. It was actually the only one I was really interested in. As I was checking out, I realized they didn't send out a Maven's Choice for those who skipped the month. I wonder if that's over or if they just skipped it this month.


 I was wondering the samething since I skipped.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 31, 2013)

My box is out for delivery. I'm seriously going to miss this quick shipping. I got my shipping notice Thursday. Eta: I got shipping notice for another Julep order on Tuesday &amp; it went the DHL route. It probably won't be here until next Tuesday or Wednesday. It is impossible to predict with DHL. CRAZY!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have decided not to track my package. I am not really excited about the polishes any more. That may change once I receive them. I think I am on a polish overload.


----------



## hiheather (Aug 31, 2013)

I got my package today, I love the new packaging on the bottles. I think it looks more put together than just plastic wrap. I'm not sure if I'm going to use them or try to sell/trade them. I'm still kinda 'eh' towards Julep so idk.

I can't wait to see reviews for the cleansing oil though. I still have my beautybio code locked and loaded to buy a bottle.


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like I won't be getting my box till Tuesday. My tracking hasn't updated and still says expected delivery of 8/31. And evil mail lady has already come and gone. I was really looking forward to getting my box to play with today.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 31, 2013)

> Looks like I won't be getting my box till Tuesday. My tracking hasn't updated and still says expected delivery of 8/31. And evil mail lady has already come and gone. I was really looking forward to getting my box to play with today.


 Mine says "out for delivery" but my mail has already run &amp; no box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 31, 2013)

OKAY So Reece swatches. My camera was angry at me for a while so I had to fight with it lol.

Also, if anyone ever wondered what someone who is Asian and has a cool skintone is like, this is as close as I could get to making my skintone right. How I am both yellow and pink at the same time is beyond me, and trust me, it's not neutral.

Index and middle are two layers, ring and pinky are one layer over black. It's actually pretty close, other than being darker around the edges.









~~sparklies~~





And here's a comparison with BL Knackered. As you can see, Julep is much darker and not really a layering polish, though you can use it for a coat. Also, the purple-green duochrome shift is pretty much missing from Reece. Over black though, they're practically identical, though I would still say that Reece is a bit darker.





I'd best characterize Reece as a oil-slick purple. There's something oddly grungy about it that Knackered doesn't have. Of the two, I prefer knackered because you can do more with it.

Oh, also because I _hated_ the formula on Reece. definitely taking this to the thinner the next time I use it. It was goopy and streaky and hard to control. I thought I was just being whiny until I took it off and put on Julep Kathleen on (which had its own set of problems, but goopy/streakiness and clumping on the brush stem was not one of them).

eta:

one more side by side since the one yesterday wasn't very good. Reece is definitely darker, and doesn't have the duochrome shift around the edges as much


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like I won't be getting my box till Tuesday. My tracking hasn't updated and still says expected delivery of 8/31. And evil mail lady has already come and gone. I was really looking forward to getting my box to play with today.


This doesn't bode well for me, as I've got the same tracking info saying expected delivery 8/31 but it's said that for a couple of days, with no movement indicated.  I'm not home yet to check the mail.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKAY So Reece swatches. My camera was angry at me for a while so I had to fight with it lol.
> 
> ...


Too bad about the formula, as it looks really lovely on you!  I didn't get this as an add on as I didn't think the color would work with my skin tone, but seeing it on you makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 31, 2013)

I love those swatches! Your pictures are so clear! I never would have thought to use black underneath. I got my box today and I was happy to see the primer was full unlike the past dd cream and concealer, more notably the concealer which they might as well have put in a foil packet. I'm pleased with the whole collection. I don't really care much about the extras. They're a nice addition but they technically don't even promise to include them so the nail polish wipe didn't bother me. I'm really going to miss speedy usps shipping next month.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKAY So Reece swatches. My camera was angry at me for a while so I had to fight with it lol.
> 
> ...


 Kyuu,

Thank you so much for posting these pics!  They are very clear and very helpful.   Your hands look really pretty

I also appreciate your description of Reece's formula as being a goopy and streaky.  I've been trying to decide whether or not to order, and I think that comment turned the tide!  

(But you did kind of make we want the Butter London polish, hah!)


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 31, 2013)

Apparently, there were multiple mail deliveries today, so I DID get my box! Packaging is nice &amp; I'm excited to try out the cleansing oil tonight. None of the polishes really excited me....kinda wish I would have gone with modern beauty. Maybe I'll change my mind once I get them swatched.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kyuu,
> ...


 You totally want Knackered, you know you do!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You totally want Knackered, you know you do!


 If it's any consolation, Ulta's days of beauty is supposed to be in september... last  year this time they had BOGO butter london which would (now) make them $7.50/ea. But the offer in spring was $9/ea... either is still cheaper by the mL than the Julep offer, but Julep is still cheaper overall...


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone tried the cleansing oil yet? It smells nice but I'm afraid to try it and end up breaking out. I use dermalogicas pre cleanse when I wear makeup so I'd only use the cleansing oil when I wore makeup but I still want someone else's thought first.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too bad about the formula, as it looks really lovely on you!  I didn't get this as an add on as I didn't think the color would work with my skin tone, but seeing it on you makes me think otherwise.





> Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kyuu,
> ...


 Thanks ladies! Glad to be of service. It was kind of overwhelming to wear it since it was super hot today and I took pictures and was like "uh how overbearing!" But then I remember it's supposed to be a fall polish....


----------



## greatbleuheron (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You totally want Knackered, you know you do!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 31, 2013)

> Has anyone tried the cleansing oil yet? It smells nice but I'm afraid to try it and end up breaking out. I use dermalogicas pre cleanse when I wear makeup so I'd only use the cleansing oil when I wore makeup but I still want someone else's thought first.


 I'm going to use it tonight, &amp; I'm planning on using it as a pre-cleanse make-up remover as well. I'll let you know how it works out, but it will take a couple of days of use for a break-out to manifest (if it is going to!). My current regimen (I use the Boscia black line) keeps breakouts at bay, so I'm hoping just adding a pre-cleanse won't cause any issues.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 31, 2013)

I used the cleansing oil tonight &amp; here are my thoughts: It smells really nice, &amp; it's not overpowering. I used two pumps of oil and it was plenty to cover my face. I had on makeup, &amp; it did an amazing job removing it all- even my waterproof mascara. I didn't even have raccoon eyes afterward. It was all gone! However, I did feel a slight stinging in my eyes. It wasn't at all like getting soap in your eyes, but those of you who do have sensitive eyes may want to avoid the eye area. I don't have any sort of cloudiness in my eyes like I experience with a lot of eye makeup removers. It made my skin feel nice and soft, which was really nice, but it didn't feel clean. My preference for squeaky clean skin may arise from having combo/oily skin, but I did to ahead and use my regular cleanser and moisturizer afterward. All in all, I really like it! I'm going to try to be a little more careful with my eyes, but I do like this as a makeup remover. As far as my colors go- after getting them swatched, I'm a lot more excited about them! I have Karmen, Reece, Padma, Daria, &amp; Candace, &amp; I think they are all pretty! Reece &amp; Padma were a little patchy, but workable. I am wearing Daria now &amp; I love it! Grays are the first polishes that I hoarded when I got into nail polish, so I've got a soft spot for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Glad to be of service. It was kind of overwhelming to wear it since it was super hot today and I took pictures and was like "uh how overbearing!" But then I remember it's supposed to be a fall polish....


 Thanks for the swatches!!!! I was really tempted by it but with the goopy formula I'll pass, it's also not as dreamy as I expected. I can't pinpoint why but I thought I'd love it more, hmmm...


----------



## starletta8 (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy to hear _some_ Mavens got their box before September.

I'm hoping I'll get mine by the end of next week.  For the first time, not even excited for the Secret Store since it'll be weeks before I see any purchases from there.

Dear Julep, I think our love affair might just be over.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OKAY So Reece swatches. My camera was angry at me for a while so I had to fight with it lol.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting, great swatches!


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my first real month with Julep - last month I received the starter set. It's such a bummer that their shipping has changed and is now much slower, ugh. Does anyone know what time the secret store usually opens? Is it a set time every first of the month?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first real month with Julep - last month I received the starter set. It's such a bummer that their shipping has changed and is now much slower, ugh. Does anyone know what time the secret store usually opens? Is it a set time every first of the month?


 it's up now: http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html


----------



## cari12 (Sep 1, 2013)

And my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief. Nothing in the secret store I need ;-)


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's up now: http://www.julep.com/secret-store.html


 Thank you! I haven't looked yet and I'm torn between hoping there's a ton I want and hoping there's not for my wallet's sake...

ETA: Eh, whatever. I'd be more excited if there was a coupon code I could use too.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 1, 2013)

> And my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief. Nothing in the secret store I need ;-)


 Same here. I wanted to buy something, but there just wasn't anything I really wanted. Shame!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

Screenshots please.


----------



## zorabell (Sep 1, 2013)

The secret store didn't wow me at all, the only thing I needed was the nail therapy base coat. I grabbed a couple of polishes from the savvy deals section because the SAVVY30 discount still works until midnight tonight.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

My box shows that it's in Mobile, but wasn't delivered yesterday.  So I guess Julep wasted their money paying for 2 day priority delivery in my case.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box shows that it's in Mobile, but wasn't delivered yesterday.  So I guess Julep wasted their money paying for 2 day priority delivery in my case.


 They didn't pay anything extra for 2-day priority. The USPS revamped their priority services.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think after buying at the online warehouse sale, Secret Store sales don't seem that great anymore.  Plus, there are so many other sale opportunities throughout the month, I'm not so sure that the Secret Store is much of a draw.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't pay anything extra for 2-day priority. The USPS revamped their priority services.


Thanks, good to know.  I'm guessing "2-day priority" is a rather subjective description, then.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## autopilot (Sep 1, 2013)

> Screenshots please.Â


 Seconded! I skipped September so I am cockblocked by the Secret Store link. Just curious what's available.


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just snagged Reece. It was actually the only one I was really interested in. As I was checking out, I realized they didn't send out a Maven's Choice for those who skipped the month. I wonder if that's over or if they just skipped it this month.


 Something new that I got was an email for 30% August's Top Sellers. I picked up Carly. I don't foresee wearing it anytime soon, but loved the color and finish, so I picked it up at that price. I have not received an email like this before.


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I used the cleansing oil tonight &amp; here are my thoughts:
> 
> It smells really nice, &amp; it's not overpowering. I used two pumps of oil and it was plenty to cover my face. I had on makeup, &amp; it did an amazing job removing it all- even my waterproof mascara. I didn't even have raccoon eyes afterward. It was all gone! However, I did feel a slight stinging in my eyes. It wasn't at all like getting soap in your eyes, but those of you who do have sensitive eyes may want to avoid the eye area. I don't have any sort of cloudiness in my eyes like I experience with a lot of eye makeup removers. It made my skin feel nice and soft, which was really nice, but it didn't feel clean. My preference for squeaky clean skin may arise from having combo/oily skin, but I did to ahead and use my regular cleanser and moisturizer afterward.
> ...


 Jessica, how did Padma look? It was the one I really regretted not getting. I would BET that you hoarding GRAYS has something to do with the Crimson Tide? Awesome-looking last night as usual!



> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy to hear _some_ Mavens got their box before September.
> 
> ...


 I think this is exactly what I am feeling. I didn't even wake up during the night to see if the Secret Store was open yet.



> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief. Nothing in the secret store I need ;-)


 Same here. Lots of pretty curated sets though for new Mavens. Several I clicked on, but ended up in every case, already having at least one of the colors. Also, it seemed like the prices were a little higher per set than they have been.



> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. I wanted to buy something, but there just wasn't anything I really wanted. Shame!


 Flowerfish, I was the same way, just searching for something to buy, but there was nothing ....



> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think after buying at the online warehouse sale, Secret Store sales don't seem that great anymore.  Plus, there are so many other sale opportunities throughout the month, I'm not so sure that the Secret Store is much of a draw.


 It definitely feels that way, Lulubelle. I have nothing to compare last month's prices, but the Secret Store definitely seems higher priced to me.


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried the cleansing oil yet? It smells nice but I'm afraid to try it and end up breaking out. I use dermalogicas pre cleanse when I wear makeup so I'd only use the cleansing oil when I wore makeup but I still want someone else's thought first.


 I got my box last night.  Woohoo for arriving on my birthday.  I at least got to open one present!  I used the cleansing oil last night.  I really like it.  It does have a fantastic scent.  I used 4 pumps which was probably too much, but I didn't know how much to use.  It took all my makeup off including the mascara.  I didn't have any stinging in my eyes or cloudiness and I had forgotten to take out my contacts first.  So I consider that a plus.  I rinsed it off and then used the konjac sponge afterwards just to make sure I got all the oil off.  My skin felt very clean actually, so I didn't bother using another cleaner after the oil.  I'm still not totally clear whether I'm supposed to or not.  No new breakouts this morning, but considering my skin is still recovering from a massive breakout over the past 2 weeks, I'm not sure I'm the best person to ask about reactions.

Also, now I really want Knackered!


----------



## AshY (Sep 1, 2013)

I picked up Reece too as well as 2 orange foot soaks.  I got the September Box Inspiration email, it seems that Reece, Tatiana, Candace, and Karmen were inspired by the bog 4 fashion week cities NYC, Milan, Paris, and London respectively.  How cool.  I was on the fence about Reece after reading the posts here, but I must have the Fashion Week polishes!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my box last night.  Woohoo for arriving on my birthday.  I at least got to open one present!  I used the cleansing oil last night.  I really like it.  It does have a fantastic scent.  I used 4 pumps which was probably too much, but I didn't know how much to use.  It took all my makeup off including the mascara.  I didn't have any stinging in my eyes or cloudiness and I had forgotten to take out my contacts first.  So I consider that a plus.  I rinsed it off and then used the konjac sponge afterwards just to make sure I got all the oil off.  My skin felt very clean actually, so I didn't bother using another cleaner after the oil.  I'm still not totally clear whether I'm supposed to or not.  No new breakouts this morning, but considering my skin is still recovering from a massive breakout over the past 2 weeks, I'm not sure I'm the best person to ask about reactions.
> ...


A good way to determine if you need to use another cleanser after the cleansing oil is to wipe your face with toner on a cotton ball afterwards.  If you see evidence of makeup/dirt, then another cleanser may be warranted.  For a long time I only used cleansing oil, but now that I have a Clarisonic, I use that after the cleansing oil at night.  In the mornings I just use a foaming cleanser of some sort.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my package today, I love the new packaging on the bottles. I think it looks more put together than just plastic wrap. I'm not sure if I'm going to use them or try to sell/trade them. I'm still kinda 'eh' towards Julep so idk.
> 
> I can't wait to see reviews for the cleansing oil though. I still have my beautybio code locked and loaded to buy a bottle.


 I'm pretty sure (ladies correct me if I'm wrong) that the BEAUTYBIO code can only be used for 50% off polish, and not products.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, the Secret Store sets are terrible for anyone who has been a Maven for more than a few months.  I only joined in February, and there were only *2* sets that I didn't own one or more of the polishes. And one of them had a yellow.





Nail Therapy basecoat ordered, and that's it. I'll see it in October!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 1, 2013)

*SECRET STORE CONTENTS*





































*Prices:*

*single polishes:* $6.99

*polish duos*: $12.99

*polish trios:* $19.99

*polish quads:* $24.99

*Travel Hands:* $7.99

*Off &amp; On:* $19.99 *Primp &amp; Go: *$24.99 *Happy Feet:  *$19.99 *Julep Nail Therapy: *$8.99 *Double Duty Makeup Brush: *$12.99 *Julep Pomegranate Body CrÃ¨me:* $3.99 *Julep Pomegranate Salt Scrub: *$3.99 *Gleaming Olive Bangles:* $5.99 *Emerald Druzy Statement Necklace: *$2.99     _source:_ http://thepolishobsessed.com/julep-secret-store-is-open-for-september/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 1, 2013)

It's just funny to me because Reece is cheaper outside of the SS than it is in it right now.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 1, 2013)

> I got my box last night. Â Woohoo for arriving on my birthday. Â I at least got to open one present! Â I used the cleansing oil last night. Â I really like it. Â It does have a fantastic scent. Â I used 4 pumps which was probably too much, but I didn't know how much to use. Â It took all my makeup off including the mascara. Â I didn't have any stinging in my eyes or cloudiness and I had forgotten to take out my contacts first. Â So I consider that a plus. Â I rinsed it off and then used the konjac sponge afterwards just to make sure I got all the oil off. Â My skin felt very clean actually, so I didn't bother using another cleaner after the oil. Â I'm still not totally clear whether I'm supposed to or not. Â No new breakouts this morning, but considering my skin is still recovering from a massive breakout over the past 2 weeks, I'm not sure I'm the best person to ask about reactions. Also, now I really want Knackered!


 Happy birthday! I'm glad you liked the cleansing oil. I was pretty happy with it, too!


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my box last night.  Woohoo for arriving on my birthday.  I at least got to open one present!  I used the cleansing oil last night.  I really like it.  It does have a fantastic scent.  I used 4 pumps which was probably too much, but I didn't know how much to use.  It took all my makeup off including the mascara.  I didn't have any stinging in my eyes or cloudiness and I had forgotten to take out my contacts first.  So I consider that a plus.  I rinsed it off and then used the konjac sponge afterwards just to make sure I got all the oil off.  My skin felt very clean actually, so I didn't bother using another cleaner after the oil.  I'm still not totally clear whether I'm supposed to or not.  No new breakouts this morning, but considering my skin is still recovering from a massive breakout over the past 2 weeks, I'm not sure I'm the best person to ask about reactions.
> ...


 Happy Birthday, rainpetal! What colors did you get for your birthday?


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up Reece too as well as 2 orange foot soaks.  I got the September Box Inspiration email, it seems that Reece, Tatiana, Candace, and Karmen were inspired by the bog 4 fashion week cities NYC, Milan, Paris, and London respectively.  How cool.  I was on the fence about Reece after reading the posts here, but I must have the Fashion Week polishes!!!


 It would be SO VERY NICE to know this stuff BEFORE we commit to a selection. Like last month's Fiore story coming out after the selection window closes. It just so happens this month that those are the EXACT colors I picked (plus getting Daria because I wanted Karmen.


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just funny to me because Reece is cheaper outside of the SS than it is in it right now.


 Glad someone besides me noticed this....


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

I went back to the SS and picked up Barbara and Faye. Just didn't seem right not to order ANYTHING. Of course, they will be shipping DHL, so there's no telling when they will get here. My September box shows scheduled delivery date for Wednesday, but I'm hoping it gets here Tuesday. Can't wait to get my hands on Tatiana!


----------



## AMaas (Sep 1, 2013)

Did I miss the Secret Store email? I don't even remember seeing one this month.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 1, 2013)

No the secret store is open. There isn't really anything I want. I may get the body scrub and lotion because I heard it was pretty good. Overall I am not pleased with the offerings. It just seems like there should be more discounts and more choices.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 1, 2013)

Angela looks very pretty. Tempted to order it.


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

Angela is a very beautiful teal blue creme on me, although the Julep description is a molten metallic/chrome. It does have depth to it, more so than a regular creme.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 1, 2013)

Trying to decide whether to just get Angela or get the Pretty Bird combo with Angela and Sylvia. Anyone have Sylvia? Do you like it? I have Anne and  Morgan. Do I need Sylvia? I tried to add the nail therapy to my bag and it said sold out.


----------



## angismith (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a color to wear under Barbara and Carly?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A good way to determine if you need to use another cleanser after the cleansing oil is to wipe your face with toner on a cotton ball afterwards.  If you see evidence of makeup/dirt, then another cleanser may be warranted.  For a long time I only used cleansing oil, but now that I have a Clarisonic, I use that after the cleansing oil at night.  In the mornings I just use a foaming cleanser of some sort.


 I think I'll try this out and use the oil at night before the clarisonic. Thanks for the tip! I'm going to buy Ally in the secret store since it was sold out for so long when I tried to get it in the last sale. Does anyone have the glycolic scrub? Does it make your hands softer?


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 1, 2013)

> I went back to the SS and picked up Barbara and Faye. Just didn't seem right not to order ANYTHING. Of course, they will be shipping DHL, so there's no telling when they will get here. My September box shows scheduled delivery date for Wednesday, but I'm hoping it gets here Tuesday. Can't wait to get my hands on Tatiana!


 I love Faye! Try it with Adele on top if you have it...so pretty...


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 2, 2013)

angela is definitely a metallic dark, molten teal on me.

i hate the prices in the secret store; the sets are great but i own most of the polishes. they're terribly overpriced compared to regular secret store deals...

on the bright side, i'm madly in love with my september collection! i upgraded for free with jules. padma and kristy are so dark they look black on me; i can't stand that so just heads up because i know some people like that.


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A good way to determine if you need to use another cleanser after the cleansing oil is to wipe your face with toner on a cotton ball afterwards.  If you see evidence of makeup/dirt, then another cleanser may be warranted.  For a long time I only used cleansing oil, but now that I have a Clarisonic, I use that after the cleansing oil at night.  In the mornings I just use a foaming cleanser of some sort.


 Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely see what happens when I use some toner.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Birthday, rainpetal! What colors did you get for your birthday?


 Thanks!  I got Reece and Karmen.  They are both beautiful and I can't wait to try them.  I definitely couldn't pass up Karmen since it is my Alma Mater's colors in a bottle.

I also decided to get the Blue Crush and Orchid Magic sets from the Savvy Set sale last minute.  I realize now that I could have gotten it slightly cheaper if I had gotten Portia and Fina separately from the Blue Crush set, but at this point I'll survive the few dollars.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I'll try this out and use the oil at night before the clarisonic. Thanks for the tip! I'm going to buy Ally in the secret store since it was sold out for so long when I tried to get it in the last sale.* Does anyone have the glycolic scrub? Does it make your hands softer?*


 I really like the glycolic scrub &amp; it does make my hands softer.  I think I might need another one for winter because my hands get so dry and chapped in the winter.


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 2, 2013)

the scrub is my absolute favorite. i used to be a big fan of the bath and body works one but this one is super convenient to use in the tube form and is good for more regular use.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ugh, I get paid monthly, and with direct deposit it doesn't show up in my account on weekends or holidays.  Double whammy this month, but at least it's curbing any impulse shopping.  I'm comforting myself with knowing both my Julep and Le Metier de Beaute boxes will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 2, 2013)

Free Oxygen nail treatment with a $25 purchase today - first 250 orders only.  There will be a new GWP every day this week.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Free Oxygen nail treatment with a $25 purchase today - first 250 orders only.  There will be a new GWP every day this week.


 I saw on Facebook the GWP tomorrow is dry shampoo.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Facebook the GWP tomorrow is dry shampoo.


 That's better than the nail treatment but you have to buy from the September issue shop I believe and its too pricy for me.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's better than the nail treatment but you have to buy from the September issue shop I believe and its too pricy for me.


 I wonder if they're adding new items to the Sept. issue shop each day?  I kind of want the Coffee shop one w/Fiore &amp; Adele, but I'm hoping they get a better GWP later in the week, like maybe a nail color.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they're adding new items to the Sept. issue shop each day?  I kind of want the Coffee shop one w/Fiore &amp; Adele, but I'm hoping they get a better GWP later in the week, like maybe a nail color.


 What is the Sept. issue shop and how do you get to it on Julep's site?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the Sept. issue shop and how do you get to it on Julep's site?


 I got an email about it.  Here is the link:

http://www.julep.com/the-september-issue.html?utm_source=listrak&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130902_the-september-issue


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email about it.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.julep.com/the-september-issue.html?utm_source=listrak&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130902_the-september-issue


 Thanks


----------



## redjill (Sep 2, 2013)

> Trying to decide whether to just get Angela or get the Pretty Bird combo with Angela and Sylvia. Anyone have Sylvia? Do you like it? I have Anne and Â Morgan. Do I need Sylvia? I tried to add the nail therapy to my bag and it said sold out.


 I have Sylvia on my toes right now. It's much darker than Anne; I don't know about Morgan. It's a nice deep but not black purple creme. BTW, I'm a long time lurker and first time poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 2, 2013)

> Jessica, how did Padma look? It was the one I really regretted not getting. I would BET that you hoarding GRAYS has something to do with the Crimson Tide? Awesome-looking last night as usual!


 Roll tide! I love football season! It is a great time for hanging out with my family. My husband is a Notre Dame fan, so it was a little awkward last season...fortunately the two of us aren't crazy football fans, but my family gave him a hard time! The first nail polish I bought when I started "collecting" was China Glaze Sea Spray. I fell in love with it! Daria wore like iron for me- I just took it off because I wanted to try Padma, which I also love! It reminds me of the swatches I've seen if UD Vice. Vice appears to have more of a pink shimmer, but they look very close.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on Facebook the GWP tomorrow is dry shampoo.


Speaking of this dry shampoo... I received one in a mystery box a few months ago, used it twice, and now it doesn't work at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone else have issues / suggestions to fix?  Or should I see if CS will send a replacement?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone who's tried the face wash as a makeup remover...

How much eye makeup were you wearing? I like the cleanser a lot and it got rid of almost everything...except my eyeko. LOL I  had big circular panda rings around my eyes. It got rid of my (theBalm) mascara fine though.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone suggest a color to wear under Barbara and Carly?


 Annie with Carly is so pretty if you want a close blue-base! I love Carly, it's like sparkly blue sequins for the nails 




 Also, I don't have Barbara but I imagine it'd look pretty in a jelly sandwich.


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone else gotten their Jules for their September box?  I just want to know if I need to contact them about it yet.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten their Jules for their September box?  I just want to know if I need to contact them about it yet.


 I haven't gotten mine either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 3, 2013)

Got my box today!



All of the colors look so rich and lovely, perfect for fall!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

FYI for anyone thinking about picking up BL Knackered now (XDD) it'll be on sale at Ulta 21 days of beauty:

Day 7:  Butter London Nail Lacquer $10 &amp;  Philosophy Purity Made Simple One-Step Facial Cleansing Cloths 30 ct $10


----------



## AshY (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my box today and swatched my stickers on top. Padma is a bit darker than expected, but still beautiful and unique to my polish collection.Florence is a great neutral, karmen, tatiana, and candace are lovely. I love the shimmer on those 3. I will test the cleanser on my cheek tonight to see if I have a reaction. I really wish vivien would come in stock. It would go great with my fall cremes.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI for anyone thinking about picking up BL Knackered now (XDD) it'll be on sale at Ulta 21 days of beauty:
> 
> Day 7:  Butter London Nail Lacquer $10 &amp;  Philosophy Purity Made Simple One-Step Facial Cleansing Cloths 30 ct $10


 Are you saying ALL the Butter London will be only $10?

Must start saving up now.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 3, 2013)

> Has anyone else gotten their Jules for their September box? Â I just want to know if I need to contact them about it yet.


 I haven't received my jules either. Does anyone know when they are usually rewarded?


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't received my jules either. Does anyone know when they are usually rewarded?
I also just checked and I haven't gotten any jules for my birthday (which is today), but I thought they did it automatically on your birthday?


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 3, 2013)

> FYI for anyone thinking about picking up BL Knackered now (XDD) it'll be on sale at Ulta 21 days of beauty: Day 7: Â Butter London Nail Lacquer $10Â &amp; Â Philosophy Purity Made Simple One-Step Facial Cleansing Cloths 30 ct $10


 Kyuu do you have a link to the calander? I haven't seen the events yet.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Kyuu do you have a link to the calander? I haven't seen the events yet.
I saw the calendar on MUT!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137593/ulta-21-days-of-beauty/0_50#post_2156043


----------



## autopilot (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today and swatched my stickers on top. *Padma is a bit darker than expected, but still beautiful and unique to my polish collection*.Florence is a great neutral, karmen, tatiana, and candace are lovely. I love the shimmer on those 3.
I will test the cleanser on my cheek tonight to see if I have a reaction.
I really wish vivien would come in stock. It would go great with my fall cremes.

Did I miss if we determined whether Padma is really a creme (like the description) or a shimmer( like the swatches)??


----------



## starletta8 (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my box today and was pleasantly surprised.  Of course, using Jules and only paying for add-ons does that.

I love the non-cremes this month.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did I miss if we determined whether Padma is really a creme (like the description) or a shimmer( like the swatches)??
I received Padma in my box.  Although I have not swatched it yet, it looks shimmery to me.  I am a bit disappointed since I have an almost exclusive relationship with creams, I'm not sure if my Padma will ever get much love.


----------



## AshY (Sep 3, 2013)

> Did I miss if we determined whether Padma is really a creme (like the description) or a shimmer( like the swatches)??


 It has a very fine shimmer to it, very subtle. I am not sure how it will show on the nail.


----------



## angismith (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I'll try this out and use the oil at night before the clarisonic. Thanks for the tip! I'm going to buy Ally in the secret store since it was sold out for so long when I tried to get it in the last sale. Does anyone have the glycolic scrub? Does it make your hands softer?
Alicia, I have the glycolic scrub and I LOVE it ... helps exfoliate skin on my hans in a refreshing way.


----------



## angismith (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love Faye! Try it with Adele on top if you have it...so pretty...
Good idea ... I do, indeed, have Adele!


----------



## angismith (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely see what happens when I use some toner.

Thanks!  I got Reece and Karmen.  They are both beautiful and I can't wait to try them.  I definitely couldn't pass up Karmen since it is my Alma Mater's colors in a bottle.

I also decided to get the Blue Crush and Orchid Magic sets from the Savvy Set sale last minute.  I realize now that I could have gotten it slightly cheaper if I had gotten Portia and Fina separately from the Blue Crush set, but at this point I'll survive the few dollars.
Hey, these sets really help build new Mavens' collections .. . and they had MOSTLY NEW sets this months .. lots of pretty pairings. I didn't partake because I ha at least one of every polish in every set. And I don't want duepes.


----------



## angismith (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if they're adding new items to the Sept. issue shop each day?  I kind of want the Coffee shop one w/Fiore &amp; Adele, but I'm hoping they get a better GWP later in the week, like maybe a nail color.
I'm wondering if the Sept. issue shop is going to be a monthly thing? Like maybe replace the Secret Store?


----------



## hiheather (Sep 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh. It happened. I'm back on the Julep bandwagon. Just what my wallet needs right now, planning to move in the next month or so, but now I keep telling myself I need Juleps in every color!!!!! I traded most of my collection so I went from 80 something to 15ish, time to start hoarding all over again.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have Sylvia on my toes right now. It's much darker than Anne; I don't know about Morgan. It's a nice deep but not black purple creme.

BTW, I'm a long time lurker and first time poster.





Thanks for deciding to join us verbally, redjill! Tell us more about your collecting experience with Julep!


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Roll tide! I love football season! It is a great time for hanging out with my family. My husband is a Notre Dame fan, so it was a little awkward last season...fortunately the two of us aren't crazy football fans, but my family gave him a hard time!
The first nail polish I bought when I started "collecting" was China Glaze Sea Spray. I fell in love with it!
Daria wore like iron for me- I just took it off because I wanted to try Padma, which I also love! It reminds me of the swatches I've seen if UD Vice. Vice appears to have more of a pink shimmer, but they look very close.
Got my box today ... was so let down by the colors as they swatched on my fingers! I need to remember how cool my skin is when picking colors .. tatiana was the one I was really, really looking forwar to and it s just a blah orange. Karmen was a brighter red that I expected. Candace was a much darker brown than I pictured (but I still like it). Reece had no purple tones on me, more of a grey texture. And Daria, which I got just to get Karmen, turned out to be the best formula and color on my skin. Haven't tried the cleansing oil yet, but it smells wonderful!


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annie with Carly is so pretty if you want a close blue-base! I love Carly, it's like sparkly blue sequins for the nails 



 Also, I don't have Barbara but I imagine it'd look pretty in a jelly sandwich.
Thanks, casualconcern. I went and looked at Annie. She does appear to be perfect with Carly, but I refuse to pay that price for a Julep polish. It will have to wait for a good discount. I added it to me wishlist. I also picked up Portia in the August30 sale. Wonder how it would look over Annie?


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't gotten mine either. 
It usually takes until almost the ned of the month for the Jules to appear for the previous month's payment.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!



All of the colors look so rich and lovely, perfect for fall!
My box looked like Fall spilling out of the box ... but awful when I swatched them ... I will have to use them in smlall doses. Also, even though I actually like the new packagaging, I also missed my colorful sacks with ribbon tie ... always felt like a gift I gave myself. I used my gift of a makeup remover pad to hurry up and take the swatches off my fingers.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today and swatched my stickers on top. Padma is a bit darker than expected, but still beautiful and unique to my polish collection.Florence is a great neutral, karmen, tatiana, and candace are lovely. I love the shimmer on those 3.
I will test the cleanser on my cheek tonight to see if I have a reaction.
I really wish vivien would come in stock. It would go great with my fall cremes.
Ash, I LOVE Vivien ... I believe it may be my absolute favorite Julep (over Alaina). I can't wait to see a swatch of Padma!


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also just checked and I haven't gotten any jules for my birthday (which is today), but I thought they did it automatically on your birthday?
alpina, go make sure your birthay is listed in your profile. If not, fill it in  and contact CS about issue. They will gladly add them on for you.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

This blog had some Padma swatches: http://adventures-in-polishland.com/2013/09/01/subscription-sunday-my-september-julep-maven-box/

You can definitely see the shimmer in the bottle. Julep, I don't know if creme means what you think it means... Also, I eat my words because it's a little bit cooler than a LPAD dupe, which I think is slightly more plum than this.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received Padma in my box.  Although I have not swatched it yet, it looks shimmery to me.  I am a bit disappointed since I have an almost exclusive relationship with creams, I'm not sure if my Padma will ever get much love.
Flowerfish, you might be surprised by what a little shimmer on your nails brings to your life.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhhh. It happened. I'm back on the Julep bandwagon. Just what my wallet needs right now, planning to move in the next month or so, but now I keep telling myself I need Juleps in every color!!!!!

I traded most of my collection so I went from 80 something to 15ish, time to start hoarding all over again.
I think my hoarding is starting to get out of hand. Even though I stopped my Birchbox, I got the offer today for the Ruffian sets. My heart is going pitter-patter over those cutle little bottles and about 4 colors. Oh, no ..........................................


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This blog had some Padma swatches: http://adventures-in-polishland.com/2013/09/01/subscription-sunday-my-september-julep-maven-box/

You can definitely see the shimmer in the bottle. Julep, I don't know if creme means what you think it means... Also, I eat my words because it's a little bit cooler than a LPAD dupe, which I think is slightly more plum than this.





Hmmm.... pretty color, but unless you look really hard, it just looks like black.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

I apologize for the "drunk" postings tonight ... I read back over my responses and just about every one had some sort of typo. I woke up from a long nap and decided to check the threads. Guess I need to be more careful what my fingers are doing!  Back to bed for me, ladies! G'night!!!!


----------



## hiheather (Sep 4, 2013)

> I think my hoarding is starting to get out of hand. Even though I stopped my Birchbox, I got the offer today for the Ruffian sets. My heart is going pitter-patter over those cutle little bottles and about 4 colors. Oh, no ..........................................:rofl2:


 Gurl, this is me all night. I can't sleep due to a horrible tooth ache and I keep looking on eBay, and Julep for more colors. Must have them all.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 4, 2013)

> I saw the calendar on MUT! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137593/ulta-21-days-of-beauty/0_50#post_2156043


 Thanks, I should've known  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 4, 2013)

> Got my box today ... was so let down by the colors as they swatched on my fingers! I need to remember how cool my skin is when picking colors .. tatiana was the one I was really, really looking forwar to and it s just a blah orange. Karmen was a brighter red that I expected. Candace was a muchÂ darker brown than I pictured (but I still like it). Reece had no purple tones on me, more of a grey texture. And Daria, which I got just to get Karmen, turned out to be the best formula and color on my skin. Haven't tried the cleansing oil yet, but it smells wonderful!


 I'm lucky to have a neutral skin tone, which means I can pretty much pull off any color. The only color I have issues with is yellow. I hope your new colors grow on you!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 4, 2013)

I got my box yesterday afternoon and I layered Reese over OPi Tomorrow Never Dies(a very bright purple) and it really makes the purple in Reese come out.  It really looks pretty in natural light.  All of the sparkles really pop.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box yesterday afternoon and I layered Reese over OPi Tomorrow Never Dies(a very bright purple) and it really makes the purple in Reese come out.  It really looks pretty in natural light.  All of the sparkles really pop.
I got my box yesterday too.  I really like Reece (even on it's own).  I got it girl, and my favorite of those 3 is Josephine, although I wish it had a little more blue to it.   Candace, the gold/brown glitter is okay &amp; I gave Catrina the marigold color to my daughter.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Did everybody get the link to pick Julep as a QVC favorite?


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Reece must need natural light to bring out the purple. Or two coats? It goes on a textured muddy grey in my bottle swatch and on my nail.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box yesterday too.  I really like Reece (even on it's own).  I got it girl, and my favorite of those 3 is Josephine, although I wish it had a little more blue to it.   Candace, the gold/brown glitter is okay &amp; I gave Catrina the marigold color to my daughter. 

I got Candace, too ... and of all the colors I got, it looks the best ... just not quite in the brown mood today. It's a beautiful day in West Tennessee!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Reece must need natural light to bring out the purple. Or two coats? It goes on a textured muddy grey in my bottle swatch and on my nail.
Yeah, that's why I called it in my review an "oil-slick purple" rather than the city skyline purple Julep called it. There's something really really grungy about the colour.

Here's a picture in direct sunlight (not edited bc lol lazy):





So definitely still really dark. you can barely see the purple.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Funny how we all see things differently. Reece is definitely purple to me, a silvery purple though. I think it would pop more over a bright purple though, I'll have to try that later! I also got Kristy, Tatiana, and Candace. Kristy is nice, looks black unless you catch it in the right light though. I LOVE Tatiana. I wasn't excited about it but on my nail it is gorgeous! Candace is just okay to me. I've been wanting some nice browns for fall but this didn't wow me. Maybe it will grow on me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tried out the cleansing oil last night and really liked it so far!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 4, 2013)

I think Reece definitely looks purple most of the time, but in certain light can look grey or even greenish.

I am a little more excited to try Candace after seeing this photo on Julep's Facebook page:






Also the Sept. issue free gift tomorrow is the Warming Foot Scrub.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 4, 2013)

How my konjac sponge looked after sitting in my hot mail box all afternoon.





Welcome to my sauna world.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 4, 2013)

Here is Reese in office lighting, layered over purple.  It doesn't photograph well at all.

But I agree with whoever called it "oil slick", the base has similar properties to last month's Angela?.


----------



## angismith (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is Reese in office lighting, layered over purple.  It doesn't photograph well at all.

But I agree with whoever called it "oil slick", the base has similar properties to last month's Angela?. 
If we are having such trouble getting Reece to photograph purple, how on earth did Julep get it to be so purple in the swatches?


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 4, 2013)

> Flowerfish, you might be surprised by what a little shimmer on your nails brings to your life.Â  :hehe:


 Good to know. I decided to give it to a family member, but I'll get to see what it looks like on her. I'm kinda curious now.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is Reese in office lighting, layered over purple.  It doesn't photograph well at all.

But I agree with whoever called it "oil slick", the base has similar properties to last month's Angela?. 
If we are having such trouble getting Reece to photograph purple, how on earth did Julep get it to be so purple in the swatches?


Photoshop.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:  Originally Posted by *angismith* 

  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* 


  



Here is Reese in office lighting, layered over purple.  It doesn't photograph well at all.

But I agree with whoever called it "oil slick", the base has similar properties to last month's Angela?. 
If we are having such trouble getting Reece to photograph purple, how on earth did Julep get it to be so purple in the swatches?

Photoshop. 





lol that, and also because she said she layered it over purple. that probably helps.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's Reece on its own, natural light. It is tricky to photograph but looks fairly purple to me here!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh and my nails are in horrible shape. I've been doing pre- house listing deep cleaning and it's bad news for my hands :-/


----------



## cari12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This blog had some Padma swatches: http://adventures-in-polishland.com/2013/09/01/subscription-sunday-my-september-julep-maven-box/

You can definitely see the shimmer in the bottle. Julep, I don't know if creme means what you think it means... Also, I eat my words because it's a little bit cooler than a LPAD dupe, which I think is slightly more plum than this.





That is pretty similar to how Kristy (the dark blue) looks on my nails too. I'm glad I passed on Padma seeing this swatch!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think my hoarding is starting to get out of hand. Even though I stopped my Birchbox, I got the offer today for the Ruffian sets. My heart is going pitter-patter over those cutle little bottles and about 4 colors. Oh, no ..........................................





Gurl, this is me all night. I can't sleep due to a horrible tooth ache and I keep looking on eBay, and Julep for more colors. Must have them all. Ouch! hope you feel better.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay I just put on Josephine and it's nice. It's not teal but it's a good deep grey. Overall I think this month's collection is just nice. Nothing spectacular but nice.


----------



## r4chel77 (Sep 4, 2013)

for whatever reason, reece is a perfect one coater of icy purple with multi-colored shimmer. it is GORGEOUS and looks exactly(!) as pictured/in the bottle when on my nails. i'm wearing it on my toes.

i'm sooo happy with the collection; i used jules and got the whole shebang. i kinda hate padma and kristy because i will never understand the point of polishes so dark they appear black. padma's shimmer and color in the bottle are nothing like on the nail; there's absolutely no shimmer and again, it appears black. kristy is the same thing but no expectation of shimmer. i wonder if padma failed and they called it a creme because it actually does apply as a creme, or maybe a really opaque jelly. i don't know. 

the julep cleansing oil is amazing; i appreciate the scent and i love that it spreads without water. it's super spreadable but actually leaves my skin feeling more hydrated than before. the josie maran one definitely does not spread without the help of water and is a lot thicker but requires using a little bit less. i will save the julep one for the winter and work through the josie maran one now. another note is that it does take off makeup really welll but not completely; it removes any palpable makeup (i.e. any shadow, liner, mascara, facial makeup) but i still like to use makeup remover to get rid of the gray haze left behind as well as use my facial brush to deep clean on days i wear more makeup (i.e. real foundation as compared to tinted moisturizer).

the mattifying primer isn't the most matte in finish, actually, and there definitely are some irritants in it. it smelled pretty scary, actually, because of that, but i found it didn't really sting or anything. it's not as good at pore-refining or leaving a matte finish as benefit's porefessional, but i like it for different reasons (although i do LOVE the benefit one). essentially it's not either of those things in an extreme way, like porefessional is, but i find it spreads much more like a moisturizer and sometimes porefessional can ball up and create little peelies for me. the julep one spreads well and stays moist a bit longer before setting so i like it more under my eye than the porefessional one, since i have super dry skin and it makes blending concealer easier. i also think that the julep one actually holds makeup on my skin, serving as an actual primer, better than the benefit porefessional. i've been using the julep one in conjunction with the benefit stay flawless solid primer in a few areas where i like extra hold/smooth finish(cheeks, nose, chin, upper lip, under eyes).

i don't even have to say how absolutely lovely the rest of the collection is. they're all perfect one-two coaters. i mentioned a few days ago that i'm obsessed with catrina, josephine and candace in conjunction with one another. i did a mani after that with tatiana, candace and florence. it could be florentina; i don't rememember lol. but anyways, i wanted to review the beauty products since many of you haven't accessed those save for modern beauties/upgrades. i'd give the primer 5 stars as a primer, 4 stars as a matte-finisher, and 3 stars for pore refining. i'd give the cleanser 5 stars.


----------



## swimsalot (Sep 5, 2013)

It's funny because my Konjac sponge came that way too. It was wet and kind of sudsy. Although it was only mid 70s here and I got it right after the mailman left it, it still was that way. I was worried that there was something wrong with it. I'm glad to see That it came the same way for somebody else


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *swimsalot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's funny because my Konjac sponge came that way too. It was wet and kind of sudsy. Although it was only mid 70s here and I got it right after the mailman left it, it still was that way. I was worried that there was something wrong with it. I'm glad to see That it came the same way for somebody else

Sponges are typically packaged damp. That way they look more appealing and feel "spongy" to the touch rather than hard and brittle.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2013)

man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute! 

wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.





http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 5, 2013)

> man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute!Â  wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$


 Oh, wow! I LOVE IT! I can't believe there's not a yellow brick road. I suppose yellow is not a wearable color for a lot of people.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute! 

wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.





http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$
wow i love it!


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute! 

wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.





http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$

Is it just me or does Tin Man look like Rebel renamed?


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute! 

wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.





http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$

Is it just me or does Tin Man look like Rebel renamed?


Yep. They even describe it as holographic.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep. They even describe it as holographic.
My other guesses would be:

pink: Ava http://www.julep.com/ava.html (also describes it as ballet slippers pink frost)

green: Popova http://www.julep.com/popova.html (there are a couple of emeralds, but matches most closely to the swatches)

no idea on the red. it might be a LE new release or dc.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep. They even describe it as holographic.
My other guesses would be:

pink: Ava http://www.julep.com/ava.html (also describes it as ballet slippers pink frost)

green: Popova http://www.julep.com/popova.html (there are a couple of emeralds, but matches most closely to the swatches)

no idea on the red. it might be a LE new release or dc.


I was leaning towards Emilie for the emerald green only because Popova is a Trina Turk shade. I totally agree with Ava and I think the red might be the only new/unique color. At least, I'm not aware of any bright red Julep glitters.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 5, 2013)

The set would have been perfect to put in one of those "150" yellows that the it girl has been getting.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  man. I would have loved this to be a theme! for october it could be super cute! 

wonder if they are new colors, or just repackaged.





http://www.qvc.com/Julep-Wizard-of-Oz-4-piece-Nail-Collection.product.A237606.html?sc=A237606-WNEW&amp;cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-7-_-A237606&amp;catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/06/a237606.001?$uslarge$

IN LOVE


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 5, 2013)

> The set would have been perfect to put in one of those "150" yellows that the it girl has been getting.


 I thought the same thing...my first impression when I saw the set was "where is the yellow brick road?" LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was leaning towards Emilie for the emerald green only because Popova is a Trina Turk shade. I totally agree with Ava and I think the red might be the only new/unique color. At least, I'm not aware of any bright red Julep glitters.
you're probably right! i overlooked it. lol so many emeralds, there are actually TWO Trina Turk shades that are described as emerald.

I really woulnd't mind seeing another curated Julep collection. ngl that would be pretty cool


----------



## angismith (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Photoshop. 






Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol that, and also because she said she layered it over purple. that probably helps.


Photoshop can do magical things...


----------



## angismith (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you're probably right! i overlooked it. lol so many emeralds, there are actually TWO Trina Turk shades that are described as emerald.

I really woulnd't mind seeing another curated Julep collection. ngl that would be pretty cool
Why do I think I have heard of this set? Was it on QVC? Are y'all absolutely sure it is new? If it is, I agree with whoever said something about the Yellow Brick Road ... totally missed opportunity for another yellow!!!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

September's colors:





Based on just swatching, I'm wondering how Daria (the gray) performs.  It seem more sheer than the other colors.  The shimmers are gorgeous. 

An alternative for Padma may be Sephora by OPI's Just A Little Dangerous, which I'm wearing on my toes at the moment.  There is a slight pink shimmer in it but it's still a blackened purple.  Plus, it's on sale for $4.50 (or $3.33 if you buy 3 polishes) right now.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am schedule to receive my box today.  The thrill is gone, lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 5, 2013)

JALD has a lot more shimmer, it doesn't even look close to creme. I think I posted this one another post regarding BL Pitter Patter vs. JALD





BUT this is a good reminder I _don't _need more dark purple polish XD I have two bottles of JALD now since I wanted to get an extra in case I ran out.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  September's colors:





Based on just swatching, I'm wondering how Daria (the gray) performs.  It seem more sheer than the other colors.  The shimmers are gorgeous. 

An alternative for Padma may be Sephora by OPI's Just A Little Dangerous, which I'm wearing on my toes at the moment.  There is a slight pink shimmer in it but it's still a blackened purple.  Plus, it's on sale for $4.50 (or $3.33 if you buy 3 polishes) right now.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't really make out the shimmer in Just a Little Dangerous, at least on my toes.  It almost looks black.  I'm guessing in the right light the shimmer comes out more.


----------



## angismith (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  September's colors:





Based on just swatching, I'm wondering how Daria (the gray) performs.  It seem more sheer than the other colors.  The shimmers are gorgeous. 

An alternative for Padma may be Sephora by OPI's Just A Little Dangerous, which I'm wearing on my toes at the moment.  There is a slight pink shimmer in it but it's still a blackened purple.  Plus, it's on sale for $4.50 (or $3.33 if you buy 3 polishes) right now.




Daria, just swatching on a couple of nails, looks like it is going to be a one-coater for me. Beautiful, basic color.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 5, 2013)

> Daria, just swatching on a couple of nails, looks like it is going to be a one-coater for me. Beautiful, basic color.


 I was surprised by Daria. It seemed boring to me &amp; I ordered it Bc I wanted Karmen. Then, I got it in my fingers &amp; fell in love! I wish I felt the same love for Karmen...I'm not crazy about it.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was surprised by Daria. It seemed boring to me &amp; I ordered it Bc I wanted Karmen. Then, I got it in my fingers &amp; fell in love! I wish I felt the same love for Karmen...I'm not crazy about it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Daria, just swatching on a couple of nails, looks like it is going to be a one-coater for me. Beautiful, basic color.
Good to hear!  I love a good gray.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was surprised by Daria. It seemed boring to me &amp; I ordered it Bc I wanted Karmen. Then, I got it in my fingers &amp; fell in love! I wish I felt the same love for Karmen...I'm not crazy about it.

Same here ... I ordered because of Karmen ... don't like it on my nails at all ... but love Daria!


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought Julep was slipping, but last night confirmed it ... I got my shipping notices for Carly, Barbara, and Faye. I had almost forgotten that I ordered them. Shipping notice was so many days after order was placed ... used to get shipping notice within 24 hours of order.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there a new thread for October yet?


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 6, 2013)

Back to the wizard of oz collection for a minute.  I am not sure but that red sure could be Karmen.  I put it on for today and it sure looks like some ruby red slippers.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a new thread for October yet?

well since you asked... ^~ 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137681/julep-october-2013-spoilers/0_50


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Back to the wizard of oz collection for a minute.  I am not sure but that red sure could be Karmen.  I put it on for today and it sure looks like some ruby red slippers.

Karmen has gold in it. The red in the Oz set does not.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Karmen has gold in it. The red in the Oz set does not.

Duh ... I went back to the original post on this from gypsymagic ... and it is QVC ... I knew I had heard about it before. I really want to order ... just to have as a keepsake of the movie, more than anything ... but I wish they would offer it to Mavens at a discounted price.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Anybody biting on Julep's emails this week profiling someone who is each type: It Girl, Boho Glam, etc. with a free gift for the first 250? Just not interesting to me at all.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody biting on Julep's emails this week profiling someone who is each type: It Girl, Boho Glam, etc. with a free gift for the first 250? Just not interesting to me at all.

There were a couple of sets I was interested in, but none of the GWP really interested me.  So I skipped it.

Maybe the (dare I say it...) Mystery Box will look interesting.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody biting on Julep's emails this week profiling someone who is each type: It Girl, Boho Glam, etc. with a free gift for the first 250? Just not interesting to me at all.

Yeah the pricing was a little steep for me to bite.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There were a couple of sets I was interested in, but none of the GWP really interested me.  So I skipped it.

Maybe the (dare I say it...) Mystery Box will look interesting.  

Maybe ... should be out next week, right? Around the 12th? I didn't get August's after the big letdown I had over the Golden Mystery Box. But I loved July's. So maybe they are due for another great one? Maybe this is where the green is that wasn't in this month's collection???


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody biting on Julep's emails this week profiling someone who is each type: It Girl, Boho Glam, etc. with a free gift for the first 250? Just not interesting to me at all.

I've deleted every one but the first without even looking at them. lol


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 6, 2013)

My second day wearing Julep's matte primer, and I like it!  I used the cleansing oil for the first time last night and am pleased with it as well.  It did a good job of removing my makeup and mascara (not waterproof).  My skin felt slightly slick after rinsing, almost like some oil was left behind.  Not in a bad way, so perhaps it will be a good winter option when my skin is less oily, plus I use my Clarisonic afterwards anyhow.

Two out of two!


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second day wearing Julep's matte primer, and I like it!  I used the cleansing oil for the first time last night and am pleased with it as well.  It did a good job of removing my makeup and mascara (not waterproof).  My skin felt slightly slick after rinsing, almost like some oil was left behind.  Not in a bad way, so perhaps it will be a good winter option when my skin is less oily, plus I use my Clarisonic afterwards anyhow.

Two out of two!

I noticed they were getting rave reviews over on FB for Bare Face. Looks like they might have a winner on their hands! I haven't actually tried mine this week ... it's been a lazy, sleepy, stay-at-home week for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've deleted every one but the first without even looking at them. lol
Yep, same here....it was just a whole lotta meh to me LOL


----------



## AshY (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody biting on Julep's emails this week profiling someone who is each type: It Girl, Boho Glam, etc. with a free gift for the first 250? Just not interesting to me at all.

No, I have been looking but either I have the product or I did not want it.  I have an unused rock star, hand scrub cuticle stick, and warming foot scrub already.

I am all psyched for October!.. I have a lot of Julep polishes so no mystery box for me.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, I have been looking but either I have the product or I did not want it.  I have an unused rock star, hand scrub cuticle stick, and warming foot scrub already.

I am all psyched for October!.. I have a lot of Julep polishes so no mystery box for me.

I'm not saying NO to mystery box without seeing it first, BUT it's probably a know with 9 Bondis coming, just got 5 Juleps, have 3 more Juleps coming (someday .... DHL), and 2 Deborah Lippmans yesterday, so I am kind of on polish overload ... not counting completing my Bondi Original Collection...oooh....this list all in one place seems BAD! Maybe I better not even look at the Mystery Box? If Julep stays true to form, it will probably have a price increase this month, too, like the Secret Store did.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 6, 2013)

Wore Mila to a wedding last weekend. It's a gray/silver glitter. Received a lot of positive comments about it all week. Was a little hard to get off though. My really old base coat was gloppy so I threw it out and put Mila on without a base coat. Not sure if that was why it was hard to take off or it that's just the way it is with glitter polish.


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wore Mila to a wedding last weekend. It's a gray/silver glitter. Received a lot of positive comments about it all week. Was a little hard to get off though. My really old base coat was gloppy so I threw it out and put Mila on without a base coat. Not sure if that was why it was hard to take off or it that's just the way it is with glitter polish.

Glitter polish removal is one of the great drawbacks that makes a lot of people avoid using it, lizbetstyle. I have used the cute little plastic cups to fit each finger but acetone melted the rubber and was a big waste of acetone, too. The simplest method I have found is to cut square cotton pads into fourths, then cut aluminum foil into strips. Soak the pads in acetone and place on top of the glitter. Wrap the foil around the nail bed and twist the ends of the foil. Wait about 10 minutes and apply pressure to the foil and pad as you slide it off and your nails should be clean.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

My approach to glitter polish:  Peel-off base.  It doesn't really *peel* off in one big piece, but it *is* easy to chip off in large chunks.  No remover needed!  I've heard that school glue works just as well, and I'm going to give it a try one of these days when I remember where I stashed it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lizbetstyle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wore Mila to a wedding last weekend. It's a gray/silver glitter. Received a lot of positive comments about it all week. Was a little hard to get off though. My really old base coat was gloppy so I threw it out and put Mila on without a base coat. Not sure if that was why it was hard to take off or it that's just the way it is with glitter polish.

Glitter polish removal is one of the great drawbacks that makes a lot of people avoid using it, lizbetstyle. I have used the cute little plastic cups to fit each finger but acetone melted the rubber and was a big waste of acetone, too. The simplest method I have found is to cut square cotton pads into fourths, then cut aluminum foil into strips. Soak the pads in acetone and place on top of the glitter. Wrap the foil around the nail bed and twist the ends of the foil. Wait about 10 minutes and apply pressure to the foil and pad as you slide it off and your nails should be clean. 


The Target brand nail polish remover (Up &amp; Up brand or something like that) in a plastic jar is a dip in remover. However, instead of a sponge, it has these plastic scrubbers that you stick your fingers in to scrub of the polish. It works like a dream and it's cheap!


----------



## AshY (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Glitter polish removal is one of the great drawbacks that makes a lot of people avoid using it, lizbetstyle. I have used the cute little plastic cups to fit each finger but acetone melted the rubber and was a big waste of acetone, too. The simplest method I have found is to cut square cotton pads into fourths, then cut aluminum foil into strips. Soak the pads in acetone and place on top of the glitter. Wrap the foil around the nail bed and twist the ends of the foil. Wait about 10 minutes and apply pressure to the foil and pad as you slide it off and your nails should be clean.

I like your idea, I may try it.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My approach to glitter polish:  Peel-off base.  It doesn't really *peel* off in one big piece, but it *is* easy to chip off in large chunks.  No remover needed!  I've heard that school glue works just as well, and I'm going to give it a try one of these days when I remember where I stashed it.  

I just pick it off.  Which, given that something is wrong with me, I love doing.  (Then I use a tiny amount of nail polish remover to get rid of stray bits that I wasn't able to scrape off.)

I know some people say that picking it off damages your nails, which is probably true.  I can see how a microscopic layer of fingernail would come off with the polish.

But I figure that acetone damages your nails (and skin) too, so it's six of one, half-dozen of the other.  

I haven't noticed any problematic damage on my nails using the pick-off method, and it's how I've been taking off my polish every five days or so for a while now.  And this method works just as well for glitter polish as for any other kind!


----------



## AshY (Sep 7, 2013)

Because acetone is damaging, I only use it if I have glitter on my toes and to clean nail art brushes.  It's a pain to get glitter polish off with non-acetone remover.


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Target brand nail polish remover (Up &amp; Up brand or something like that) in a plastic jar is a dip in remover. However, instead of a sponge, it has these plastic scrubbers that you stick your fingers in to scrub of the polish. It works like a dream and it's cheap! 

I forgot about the post regarding this ... it has been so many years since I have been to Target ... can you order the store brand online?


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My approach to glitter polish:  Peel-off base.  It doesn't really *peel* off in one big piece, but it *is* easy to chip off in large chunks.  No remover needed!  I've heard that school glue works just as well, and I'm going to give it a try one of these days when I remember where I stashed it.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just pick it off.  Which, given that something is wrong with me, I love doing.  (Then I use a tiny amount of nail polish remover to get rid of stray bits that I wasn't able to scrape off.)

I know some people say that picking it off damages your nails, which is probably true.  I can see how a microscopic layer of fingernail would come off with the polish.

But I figure that acetone damages your nails (and skin) too, so it's six of one, half-dozen of the other.  

I haven't noticed any problematic damage on my nails using the pick-off method, and it's how I've been taking off my polish every five days or so for a while now.  And this method works just as well for glitter polish as for any other kind!


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I forgot about the post regarding this ... it has been so many years since I have been to Target ... can you order the store brand online?

How do you peel off fingernail polish?! There is no way mine is going to peel or pick off! The only manicure I have done that resulted in this was doing a caviar nail over two coats of Julep and then deciding to add Seche Vite to the top of the caviar. It peeled right off the next afternoon.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 7, 2013)

I file away the glitter.  First I use acetone free nail polish remover, then I take a nail file and file away most of the glitter, than I use more acetone free nail polish remover to remove the rest of the glitter and nail polish.  I only use glitter polish over other nail polish so I'm not filing down to the nail.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




How do you peel off fingernail polish?! There is no way mine is going to peel or pick off! The only manicure I have done that resulted in this was doing a caviar nail over two coats of Julep and then deciding to add Seche Vite to the top of the caviar. It peeled right off the next afternoon.

I usually start picking/peeling at the base, near the cuticle.  There's usually a little bit of a lump there that responds to pointed pressure by detaching from the nail.  Come on, am I the only one who finds this (bizarrely) fun?  It's like picking zits, but not gross!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I usually start picking/peeling at the base, near the cuticle*.  There's usually a little bit of a lump there that responds to pointed pressure by detaching from the nail.  Come on, am I the only one who finds this (bizarrely) fun?  It's like picking zits, but not gross!
That's where I start as well, although the polish sometimes lifts up at the tips, so there's another option.  Even if there's not a little lump, there is usually enough unpolished space between cuticle and polish if you push the cuticle back to get a bit of a push to start the peeling.  It also helps if you have enough layers of polish to be noticeably thicker since thicker polish tends to come up easier (at least for me).


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, I am going to use my age card .... picking nail polish off is similar to picking boogers .... DON'T DO IT!!! It'll harm your nails in the long run. STOP!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I am going to use my age card .... picking nail polish off is similar to picking boogers .... DON'T DO IT!!! It'll harm your nails in the long run. STOP!

I'll play my modern chemistry card:  The peel-off base coat is specifically designed to *not* hurt your nails.


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll play my modern chemistry card:  The peel-off base coat is specifically designed to *not* hurt your nails.

I was just playing with them, Meagan ... you were the only one who was using the peel-off base coat!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Target brand nail polish remover (Up &amp; Up brand or something like that) in a plastic jar is a dip in remover. However, instead of a sponge, it has these plastic scrubbers that you stick your fingers in to scrub of the polish. It works like a dream and it's cheap! 

jesemiaud is SO RIGHT! I have one of those as well and it is a AWESOME! I actually have two different jar ones, the Target one, like she said, has those plastic scrubbers, so it's fantastic for tougher to remove polishes like glitters. I also have a sponge jar which is very similar. It's called Sally Hansen Kwik Off Moisturizing Nail Polish Remover and it has a sponge inside with three holes for you to stick your fingers into and you just dip and twist them until the polish is off. I use that for simple, easier to take off polishes since the Target Up &amp; Up can be drying sometimes, but so totally worth it for more stubborn polishes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 7, 2013)

> I usually start picking/peeling at the base, near the cuticle. Â There's usually a little bit of a lump there that responds to pointed pressure by detaching from the nail. Â Come on, am I the only one who finds this (bizarrely) fun? Â It's like picking zits, but not gross!


 Oops....I'm a peeler. Although, I usually start at the tip when I get a chip. It just drives me nuts when I get a chip &amp; I need to get the polish off right away.


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oops....I'm a peeler. Although, I usually start at the tip when I get a chip. It just drives me nuts when I get a chip &amp; I need to get the polish off right away.

Jessica, oh Jessica ... what are we going to do with you peelers and pickers???


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Target brand nail polish remover (Up &amp; Up brand or something like that) in a plastic jar is a dip in remover. However, instead of a sponge, it has these plastic scrubbers that you stick your fingers in to scrub of the polish. It works like a dream and it's cheap! 

I forgot about the post regarding this ... it has been so many years since I have been to Target ... can you order the store brand online?


Nope...they only sell in stores. I'm not sure why...maybe because of the acetone?


----------



## angismith (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nope...they only sell in stores. I'm not sure why...maybe because of the acetone? 





You are probably right, jesemiaud! I guess I will stick with my cotton and foil removal for glitter


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I usually start picking/peeling at the base, near the cuticle.  There's usually a little bit of a lump there that responds to pointed pressure by detaching from the nail.  Come on, am I the only one who finds this (bizarrely) fun?  It's like picking zits, but not gross!

I peel it off, too! Usually when I'm showering it seems to loosen - if I slightly use one nail to lift the polish off the other it comes off in strips, sometimes in one swoop! I don't do it on purpose but it happens ever so often that i can feel it when I'm washing my hair, I'd quickly peel a bit off so it wouldn't pull at my hair. I started to just use that as an excuse to peel off glitter polish before my nails dry too much post shower. There's something very fun about it.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a picker! I've always been a nervous picker of skin, or anything 'abnormal' on my body, so I guess polish just falls into that. I don't see how people use those sponge removers that require you to dip your hands in. They always seemed so dated and useless to me. My mom swore by them as I was growing up but I'd always look at her hands and see leftover polish on her fingers from rubbing the sponge as she pulled her fingers out. I use acetone and a clean cotton ball on each nail, I can't even reuse a cotton ball much less a sponge over and over. I've never heard of peel off base coat, but I will def look into it now as I feel the artificial nail base I use is damaging my nails even though it is supposed to do the complete opposite.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 8, 2013)

Im also a nervous picker. Especially since I found out Im pregnant with number 2 Ive been doing it a lot. My nails are suffering and I dont even wear polish. Any tips on how to break the habit?


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I peel it off, too! Usually when I'm showering it seems to loosen - if I slightly use one nail to lift the polish off the other it comes off in strips, sometimes in one swoop! I don't do it on purpose but it happens ever so often that i can feel it when I'm washing my hair, I'd quickly peel a bit off so it wouldn't pull at my hair. I started to just use that as an excuse to peel off glitter polish before my nails dry too much post shower. There's something very fun about it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im also a nervous picker. Especially since I found out Im pregnant with number 2 Ive been doing it a lot. My nails are suffering and I dont even wear polish. Any tips on how to break the habit?
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a picker! I've always been a nervous picker of skin, or anything 'abnormal' on my body, so I guess polish just falls into that. I don't see how people use those sponge removers that require you to dip your hands in. They always seemed so dated and useless to me. My mom swore by them as I was growing up but I'd always look at her hands and see leftover polish on her fingers from rubbing the sponge as she pulled her fingers out. I use acetone and a clean cotton ball on each nail, I can't even reuse a cotton ball much less a sponge over and over.

I've never heard of peel off base coat, but I will def look into it now as I feel the artificial nail base I use is damaging my nails even though it is supposed to do the complete opposite.

 
Thanks for the support, ha!  So glad I'm not the only one.  





Pghmom, I used to pick at my nails themselves, and so did my mother (so maybe it's a biologically-based habit?).  They were short, sometimes painfully short.  

Both my mother and I have found that the only thing that stops us from picking at our nails is having a nice manicure on.  If my nails are polished, pretty, and smooth, I don't want to disturb them at all.  I don't start picking until they chip naturally, and then all of that pent-up picking urge is deployed toward getting the polish off.  This has worked well enough that now I have to cut my nails shorter from time to time because they've gotten so long.  That NEVER used to happen before I became a nail polish rabbit hoarder (and user)!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 8, 2013)

> You are probably right, jesemiaud! I guess I will stick with my cotton and foil removal for glitter


 I was AMAZED at how well this worked. Although, my husband and son thought I had lost my mind when I was walking around the house with foil on my fingers. I don't have to use this technique very much, but it works so well with glitters and textures.


> Thanks for the support, ha! Â So glad I'm not the only one. Â :clap Pghmom, I used to pick at my nails themselves, and so did my mother (so maybe it's a biologically-based habit?). Â They were short, sometimes painfully short. Â  Both my mother and I have found that the only thing that stops us from picking at our nails is having a nice manicure on. Â If my nails are polished, pretty, and smooth, I don't want to disturb them at all. Â I don't start picking until they chip naturally, and then all of that pent-up picking urge is deployed toward getting the polish off. Â This has worked well enough that now I have to cut my nails shorter from time to time because they've gotten so long. Â That NEVER used to happen before I became a nail polish rabbit hoarder (and user)!


 This is so me. Wearing a nice mani cured me of my nail-biting. I'm also a nervous picker, &amp; I'm the same way about chips! Hooray for recovering biters and peelers!


----------



## angismith (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



This is so me. Wearing a nice mani cured me of my nail-biting. I'm also a nervous picker, &amp; I'm the same way about chips! Hooray for recovering biters and peelers!

Who knew my teasing would lead to soooo many confessions! Maybe we need to start a support group for y'all! (snickering....)


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 8, 2013)

L



> Who knew my teasing would lead to soooo many confessions! Maybe we need to start a support group for y'all! (snickering....)


 Lol. Nail biting is one of the most studied bad habits. I heard somewhere that nail biters are typically of above average intelligence and bite out of boredom or nervousness. It made me think of the bad behavior exhibited by highly intelligent dogs who aren't being challenged. I know that sounds like an awful analogy, but those of you who have owned antsy dogs may know where I'm going with this!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate mystery boxes but I might get this one just for Estelle! http://www.julep.com/galaxy-mystery-box.html


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 9, 2013)

> I hate mystery boxes but I might get this one just for Estelle! http://www.julep.com/galaxy-mystery-box.html


 I saw that too, Estelle is so tempting. Does anyone know if the newer polishes still have that apple scent to them? I skipped a couple boxes, so I really don't know if they do or not.


----------



## AshY (Sep 9, 2013)

I see they offered 3 levels of boxes. Maybe this will be a permanent feature of the mystery boxes.  I also see they added a lower level box this time. I am skipping because the new polish seems similar to zoya Storm.


----------



## AshY (Sep 9, 2013)

I tried to post the picture of my email on the last post but I took it off.  that why the lines are there.  I am not as tech savvy as I should be.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I am going to wait for spoilers on the boxes. I was not impressed with the last box. If they are nice, I will buy one. It will probably take forever to receive.


----------



## angismith (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I am going to wait for spoilers on the boxes. I was not impressed with the last box. If they are nice, I will buy one. It will probably take forever to receive.

Estelle is definitely tempting, but why offer a level of Mystery Box that does not included it? THAT makes no sense to me... I'm thinking I will save my $25 plus extra for shipping and get a color I know I really, really want. Then later, if Estelle looks good in other pictures, I can still pick it up at Maven's price for less than the Mystery Box. At this point, I am almost guaranteed dupes in the Mystery Box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Estelle is definitely tempting, but why offer a level of Mystery Box that does not included it? THAT makes no sense to me... I'm thinking I will save my $25 plus extra for shipping and get a color I know I really, really want. Then later, if Estelle looks good in other pictures, I can still pick it up at Maven's price for less than the Mystery Box. At this point, I am almost guaranteed dupes in the Mystery Box.


 I know, I saw the $20 box and I was like yay! Then I kept reading and saw it didn't come with Estelle and I thought wtf is the point of that? Lol.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm skipping the mystery box even though I really want Estelle.  I told myself no more polish till I get in and organize what I have.  I know I will get dupes so it really shouldn't be a question.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I see they offered 3 levels of boxes. Maybe this will be a permanent feature of the mystery boxes.  I also see they added a lower level box this time. I am skipping because the new polish seems similar to zoya Storm.
Yeah, it seems like it but unlike storm, it seems to dry with that gross not-flat texture that reece also had. : I'd go for storm, if I didn't already have it.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 9, 2013)

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you mentioned this because I have Bondi's My Ex's heart on the way, so I definitely don't need Estelle.


> Estelle is definitely tempting, but why offer a level of Mystery Box that does not included it? THAT makes no sense to me... I'm thinking I will save my $25 plus extra for shipping and get a color I know I really, really want. Then later, if Estelle looks good in other pictures, I can still pick it up at Maven's price for less than the Mystery Box. At this point, I am almost guaranteed dupes in the Mystery Box.





> I know, I saw the $20 box and I was like yay! Then I kept reading and saw it didn't come with Estelle and I thought wtf is the point of that? Lol.


 Yes. Totally peeved ab no Estelle in the $20 box. I wouldn't mind spending $20 and being guaranteed one new polish, even though the rest would likely be dupes for me.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Estelle is definitely tempting, but why offer a level of Mystery Box that does not included it? THAT makes no sense to me... I'm thinking I will save my $25 plus extra for shipping and get a color I know I really, really want. Then later, if Estelle looks good in other pictures, I can still pick it up at Maven's price for less than the Mystery Box. At this point, I am almost guaranteed dupes in the Mystery Box.
I thought it made perfect sense from a business standpoint for Julep - if people want Estelle, they have to pony up for the more expensive boxes. 

From a consumer standpoint, not so great.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am curious to see if the big box will be worthwhile. So far, judging by the others, they are a little disappointing. We shall see...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am curious to see if the big box will be worthwhile. So far, judging by the others, they are a little disappointing. We shall see...
I'm just hoping shipping is fast enough that we can see what others get before the window closes! 

I've got Storm by Zoya, though, so that curbed my craving a bit.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just hoping shipping is fast enough that we can see what others get before the window closes! 

I've got Storm by Zoya, though, so that curbed my craving a bit.

AHAHAH THAT'S A GOOD POINT. maybe that also factored into them deciding to change shipping services  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just hoping shipping is fast enough that we can see what others get before the window closes! 

I've got Storm by Zoya, though, so that curbed my craving a bit.

I wrote Customer Service to complain about DHL. The box I ordered last Saturday has been sitting in Memphis since Thursday morning at a DHL facillity, with no expected delivery date. It should have gotten to my house by Friday at the earliest and Saturday at the latest.

Plus, Julep's FB comments are littered with complaints about orders not received yet.

I asked that they consider switching back to USPS and just asking us to pay more for shipping if we want it faster.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wrote Customer Service to complain about DHL. The box I ordered last Saturday has been sitting in Memphis since Thursday morning at a DHL facillity, with no expected delivery date. It should have gotten to my house by Friday at the earliest and Saturday at the latest.

Plus, Julep's FB comments are littered with complaints about orders not received yet.

I asked that they consider switching back to USPS and just asking us to pay more for shipping if we want it faster.

Hrum I think they might be installing a faster option through not DHL but Julep mavens get free shipping on _all_ orders anyway, so....


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh man, I am in so much trouble with the mystery box, lol! I JUST cancelled Julep to avoid the temptation to buy more polish before I use some of what I have but I didn't think to unsubscribe to their email list. I love space. A lot. I don't know if I can resist - Estelle is the most amazingly awesome looking thing ever. I have this totally inappropriate desire to own a pair of those crazy galaxy leggings the kids are wearing these days, but I can't because I am a grown, sensible, and sometimes somewhat reasonable adult. Maybe if I had a super awesome galaxy manicure instead from the mystery box the urge would die down...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man, I am in so much trouble with the mystery box, lol! I JUST cancelled Julep to avoid the temptation to buy more polish before I use some of what I have but I didn't think to unsubscribe to their email list. I love space. A lot. I don't know if I can resist - Estelle is the most amazingly awesome looking thing ever. I have this totally inappropriate desire to own a pair of those crazy galaxy leggings the kids are wearing these days, but I can't because I am a grown, sensible, and sometimes somewhat reasonable adult. Maybe if I had a super awesome galaxy manicure instead from the mystery box the urge would die down...
Get the leggings, they sound fun!  You can always just wear them around the house.





Also, as has already been mentioned, Storm by Zoya is similar and is only $8.  Plus, Storm is smooth whereas Estelle looks a bit rough.  I'm sure a top coat would help with that, however.  I understand your dilemma, as I've already got Storm and I still want to get the mystery box.








Storm


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Whoa, Storm looks amazing!  And your right, the texture looks much nicer.  Maybe I can resist after all =)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get the leggings, they sound fun!  You can always just wear them around the house.





Also, as has already been mentioned, Storm by Zoya is similar and is only $8.  Plus, Storm is smooth whereas Estelle looks a bit rough.  I'm sure a top coat would help with that, however.  I understand your dilemma, as I've already got Storm and I still want to get the mystery box.








Storm


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Get the leggings, they sound fun!  You can always just wear them around the house.





Also, as has already been mentioned, Storm by Zoya is similar and is only $8.  Plus, Storm is smooth whereas Estelle looks a bit rough.  I'm sure a top coat would help with that, however.  I understand your dilemma, as I've already got Storm and I still want to get the mystery box.








Storm

I agree, this is making me want Storm!  That's really pretty.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't bought or worn polish in years since it always peeled right off but Julep kept tempting me with the first box free offer so I went ahead and signed up on Saturday. My box already shipped. I can't remember which profile I got or the color names but I'm getting the brick red and lilac polishes with the foot lotion. Hopefully this formula will work out better on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Sep 9, 2013)

When did Julep change their brushes? I have never had a Julep polish just go on so effortlessly.

I also decided to try the polish remover wipe, I loved it. I'm so used to pure acetone so it was a pleasant change. I went to Julep's site to see how much they were. As nice as they are it is not worth $8 in my opinion. I can get a bottle of remover for $2-$3 and last me about a month or so. Those wipes would last me about a week if even that. I wish they were cheaper so I could just buy a lifetime supply and be done with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 9, 2013)

> When did Julep change their brushes? I have never had a Julep polish just go on so effortlessly. I also decided to try the polish remover wipe, I loved it. I'm so used to pure acetone so it was a pleasant change. I went to Julep's site to see how much they were. As nice as they are it is not worth $8 in my opinion. I can get a bottle of remover for $2-$3 and last me about a month or so. Those wipes would last me about a week if even that. I wish they were cheaper so I could just buy a lifetime supply and be done with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think that this month's polishes have a really good formula. Most of the ones I have tried this month have been a one coat polish.


----------



## redjill (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got a survey from Julep about their Maven program. I'm guessing you guys will want to voice your opinions to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Sep 9, 2013)

> Just got a survey from Julep about their Maven program. I'm guessing you guys will want to voice your opinions to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got it and was excited to voice my opinion but it was all about the referral program so I didn't even finish it.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got it and was excited to voice my opinion but it was all about the referral program so I didn't even finish it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got a survey from Julep about their Maven program. I'm guessing you guys will want to voice your opinions to them.





Quote:

Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got it and was excited to voice my opinion but it was all about the referral program so I didn't even finish it.

Exactly.  I did finish the survey--because I'm a self-defeating perfectionist?--but all I had to say was that no, I haven't referred anyone,and no, I never will, because none of my friends are into nail polish.  

I do not care about your referral program, Julep!  Please make pretty polishes that I want to buy, and quit trying to balance your business growth model on the back of my friendships!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 9, 2013)

I finished the survey. While I feel it's good that they want customer feedback, I don't like that it was only about the referral program.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Sep 9, 2013)

Filled out my survey. I've mentioned how much I like Julep's Mila (the silver/gray sparkle) in a couple of my youtube videos, but I haven't really talked to my friends about getting a Julep subscription. We kind of have a don't press me to buy tupperware or pampered chef, or anything else kind of relationship. It saves us all money.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 10, 2013)

> I wrote Customer Service to complain about DHL. The box I ordered last Saturday has been sitting in Memphis since Thursday morning at a DHL facillity, with no expected delivery date. It should have gotten to my house by Friday at the earliest and Saturday at the latest. Plus, Julep's FB comments are littered with complaints about orders not received yet. I asked that they consider switching back to USPS and just asking us to pay more for shipping if we want it faster.


 That stinks. I keep saying I'm done with julep, then the maven window opens &amp; I'm in love again. Sounds like an abusive relationship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> When did Julep change their brushes? I have never had a Julep polish just go on so effortlessly. I also decided to try the polish remover wipe, I loved it. I'm so used to pure acetone so it was a pleasant change. I went to Julep's site to see how much they were. As nice as they are it is not worth $8 in my opinion. I can get a bottle of remover for $2-$3 and last me about a month or so. Those wipes would last me about a week if even that. I wish they were cheaper so I could just buy a lifetime supply and be done with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm pretty sure they changed the brush with the new packaging last month! I really like the new brush, too. As for the polish remover wipes, I liked them, too, but WAY too expensive. I actually do spend a little more and get Zoya remove plus, but julep's is ridiculous.


> Just got a survey from Julep about their Maven program. I'm guessing you guys will want to voice your opinions to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I got it and was excited to voice my opinion but it was all about the referral program so I didn't even finish it.


 I didn't finish the survey either, although I should go finish it &amp; say, "Perhaps you should focus on KEEPING your Mavens instead of getting new ones."


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I didn't finish the survey either, although I should go finish it &amp; say, "Perhaps you should focus on KEEPING your Mavens instead of getting new ones."

Haha--so true!


----------



## angismith (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That stinks. I keep saying I'm done with julep, then the maven window opens &amp; I'm in love again. Sounds like an abusive relationship.




I'm pretty sure they changed the brush with the new packaging last month! I really like the new brush, too. As for the polish remover wipes, I liked them, too, but WAY too expensive. I actually do spend a little more and get Zoya remove plus, but julep's is ridiculous.

I didn't finish the survey either, although I should go finish it &amp; say, "Perhaps you should focus on KEEPING your Mavens instead of getting new ones."

I agree with everything, Jessica! I can't resist when the Maven window opens. But $25 just to get Estelle ... I'm not biting.

I didn't notice the brush being different on the new colors ... but I didn't have a problem with the old brush and those packets are WAY too expensive. I prefer acetone so I get a huge bottle from Sally and pour it into a Menda bottle.

And I didn't get a survey ... guess I've let them know to many times on FB how I'm feeling ... as you said, KEEPINg Mavens instead of getting new ones.

I think my love affair with Julep is over but I'm not sure if it's me or the changes they have made since I joined. Did this happen with some of the older Mavens?


----------



## hiheather (Sep 10, 2013)

> That stinks. I keep saying I'm done with julep, then the maven window opens &amp; I'm in love again. Sounds like an abusive relationship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty sure they changed the brush with the new packaging last month! I really like the new brush, too. As for the polish remover wipes, I liked them, too, but WAY too expensive. I actually do spend a little more and get Zoya remove plus, but julep's is ridiculous. I didn't finish the survey either, although I should go finish it &amp; say, "Perhaps you should focus on KEEPING your Mavens instead of getting new ones."


 I like whole new direction they are going with the polish. The brush me pretty perfect, it is flat enough but still slightly round. My polish went on absolutely perfect and had no weird infamous runny yet goopy Julep issues. I have skipped since May so maybe I need to get back on the bandwagon and start ordering each month. I've never tried Zoya's, I hear rave reviews about it one day I must get it. I liked Julep's being lint free I always end up with little fuzzies from the cotton balls which us quite annoying. I've had my fair share of those little suckers getting trapped in my polish and messing a good manicure up. But yea, I'd never pay $8 for them, maybe $4.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 10, 2013)

> I like whole new direction they are going with the polish. The brush me pretty perfect, it is flat enough but still slightly round. My polish went on absolutely perfect and had no weird infamous runny yet goopy Julep issues. I have skipped since May so maybe I need to get back on the bandwagon and start ordering each month. I've never tried Zoya's, I hear rave reviews about it one day I must get it. I liked Julep's being lint free I always end up with little fuzzies from the cotton balls which us quite annoying. I've had my fair share of those little suckers getting trapped in my polish and messing a good manicure up. But yea, I'd never pay $8 for them, maybe $4.


 If you have an ulta nearby, I'd suggest picking Zoya up there. You can use the $3.50 off $10 purchase or 20% off Ulta in store coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have a GWP for Zoya through the end of Sept. I can't recall the specific details off the top of my head.


----------



## redjill (Sep 10, 2013)

> If you have an ulta nearby, I'd suggest picking Zoya up there. You can use the $3.50 off $10 purchase or 20% off Ulta in store coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They also have a GWP for Zoya through the end of Sept. I can't recall the specific details off the top of my head.


 I think you have to buy two or three Zoya polishes and you get a free sampler of Zoya treatment minis.


----------



## redjill (Sep 10, 2013)

> I got it and was excited to voice my opinion but it was all about the referral program so I didn't even finish it.


 I'm sorry... I couldn't tell what the survey was about in the email. I took it and told them my friends aren't into polish like I am. They're either low maintenance or they're only into big name makeup brands. Also all my friends are poor. I'm a relatively new Maven; I signed up in May and my first sub box was the June one. I also ordered the May one. The only box I was meh about was the June one; the DD cream was too dark for my ghost-pale skin. I gave it to my mom. All the rest of the boxes have been awesome in my eyes. My favorite was July's collections, for the theme (I live in CA), and the colors. I'm Boho Glam, but often buy some of the It Girls and Bombshells on the side. I haven't switched yet though. I haven't had much of a problem with the DHL shipping YET. My Maven box this month actually took longer to arrive than my other orders, and i know it wasn't shipped through DHL. I don't really have anything to complain about with Julep except maybe the price increases in their secret sale... But then every company I know has jacked up their prices, so it's nothing new. I'm probably going to stay a Maven until I have a horrible experience or I can't spend any more money on polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

I filled out the survey but listed my complaints as the reasons why I don't refer people.


----------



## yunii (Sep 10, 2013)

I also filled out the survey and comment on price and value of product. I should of comment on the slow response from them. They seem to takes days to weeks to response to a simple email.


----------



## redjill (Sep 10, 2013)

I want the supernova Galaxy Mystery Box so BADLY. I'm trying to talk myself into the smaller one, but I'm hooked on opening those big boxes of polish. Last time I got two dupes (Dianne and the New York Jazz Trio), and I gave them to my sister, who was very happy with them. I don't care if I get dupes, as long as they're good colors. I love space... And polish... SPACE POLISH!! 8D


----------



## yunii (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works.

Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?

I probably spent that much, if not more, when I first got into nail polish.

It really depends, if there's a new collection I'm in love with (especially if it's Debbie Lippmann or Rescue Beauty Lounge, ouch), I might spend more than that.

Then there are months when I spend none at all or just the cost of a Julep box. I'm on a no buy until November (I think that's when Sephora has its friends and family sale???), so we'll see.


----------



## AshY (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone received their secret store purchase yet?  My box has been in Hebron, KY and is marked ready for USPS drop off since 5:49am Sept 9th.  It is still not in route to the post office!!!??

I am really annoyed that it is not moving.   I ordered on the 1st and it was shipped on the 5th.

Its one thing for packages to move slowly, its another thing to for them to sit idle for days.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 11, 2013)

> Hi Ladies, I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works. Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?


 I don't think it's bad, as long as you stay within your means.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Online shopping is extremely dangerous for me, so I do try to do my shopping in brick &amp; mortar stores using cash. However, julep &amp; Bondi have been hard to resist. I pay my husband (who deals with our finances) cash for what I purchase online to try to keep things in check.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies,

I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works.

Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?
Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think it's bad, as long as you stay within your means.



Online shopping is extremely dangerous for me, so I do try to do my shopping in brick &amp; mortar stores using cash. However, julep &amp; Bondi have been hard to resist. I pay my husband (who deals with our finances) cash for what I purchase online to try to keep things in check.
I probably spend around $100 a month or more on just nail polish subs and nail polish purchases, but not consistently each month.  For me, I think it's just a phase right now.  I mean, I'm starting to get to the point where I am being more picky because I know I already have a color similar to whatever new color I see.  But I dont think it's bad and like jessicariley said, as long as you can afford it, I dont see what the big deal is.  I have to do something with my money and it provides me with hours of entertainment so I find it's worth it.  My bf will go out and buy a $60 video game every month or two or spend that much playing poker with his friends so it's all the same to me.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies,

I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works.

Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?

This code is currently working so I think I'm going to go and get the 24.99 mystery box for 19.99! Thanks yunii for the code! Crossing my fingers I won't get dupes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 11, 2013)

> This code is currently working so I think I'm going to go and get the 24.99 mystery box for 19.99! Thanks yunii for the code! Crossing my fingers I won't get dupes. Â


 GAH! It's SOOO tempting. I must remember how disappointed I always am with mystery boxes &amp; the slow shipping....


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their secret store purchase yet?  My box has been in Hebron, KY and is marked ready for USPS drop off since 5:49am Sept 9th.  It is still not in route to the post office!!!??

I am really annoyed that it is not moving.   I ordered on the 1st and it was shipped on the 5th.

Its one thing for packages to move slowly, its another thing to for them to sit idle for days.  





Sorry to say, but that is just how DHL does things. Packages sit idle until they collect enough parcels heading in the same direction before moving to the next hub. It's completely ridiculous. We call Hebron, KY "Hellbron" over on the Ipsy thread. They seem to sit at that location longer than any other hub. I recommend sending Julep an email letting them know that you are dissatisfied with their shipping method.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2013)

> Sorry to say, but that is just how DHL does things. Packages sit idle until they collect enough parcels heading in the same direction before moving to the next hub. It's completely ridiculous. We call Hebron, KY "Hellbron" over on the Ipsy thread. They seem to sit at that location longer than any other hub. I recommend sending Julep an email letting them know that you are dissatisfied with their shipping method.


 Mine has been sitting in Auburn marked as ready for USPS handoff since Thursday. I already sent a WTF email. I live in Portland! It originated in Seattle! Yes, it was just a bottle of Reece, but it was actually a test order for me to see what their new shipping was like and decide whether to continue ordering. Result: FAIL. Edited because I got the originating city wrong. It's still a very nearby city.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

I placed an order on 9/2.  I just came today.  This is so sad.  I really don't want to drop them especially since I decided to stop doing acrylic on my  nails for a few months and just paint my real nails (since I dont have to worry about ugly refill needs) and see if I can get them a little stronger.


----------



## angismith (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like whole new direction they are going with the polish. The brush me pretty perfect, it is flat enough but still slightly round. My polish went on absolutely perfect and had no weird infamous runny yet goopy Julep issues. I have skipped since May so maybe I need to get back on the bandwagon and start ordering each month.

I've never tried Zoya's, I hear rave reviews about it one day I must get it. I liked Julep's being lint free I always end up with little fuzzies from the cotton balls which us quite annoying. I've had my fair share of those little suckers getting trapped in my polish and messing a good manicure up. But yea, I'd never pay $8 for them, maybe $4.

Heather, the Graham Professional Ultra remover pads that I use are lint-free ... I, too, have had many a manicure ruined by fuzzies! You can pick them up at Sally.


----------



## angismith (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry... I couldn't tell what the survey was about in the email. I took it and told them my friends aren't into polish like I am. They're either low maintenance or they're only into big name makeup brands. Also all my friends are poor.

I'm a relatively new Maven; I signed up in May and my first sub box was the June one. I also ordered the May one. The only box I was meh about was the June one; the DD cream was too dark for my ghost-pale skin. I gave it to my mom. All the rest of the boxes have been awesome in my eyes. My favorite was July's collections, for the theme (I live in CA), and the colors. I'm Boho Glam, but often buy some of the It Girls and Bombshells on the side. I haven't switched yet though. I haven't had much of a problem with the DHL shipping YET. My Maven box this month actually took longer to arrive than my other orders, and i know it wasn't shipped through DHL. I don't really have anything to complain about with Julep except maybe the price increases in their secret sale... But then every company I know has jacked up their prices, so it's nothing new. I'm probably going to stay a Maven until I have a horrible experience or I can't spend any more money on polish.






redjill, we have been a Maven for the same length of time...I bought the May intro box and had them send me the June It Girl box (just a couple of weeks apart). July was my first Maven selection window to participate in. And July WAS a good month! And I hear that May was a good month. And I think September is a good month (except Reece and I are still having problems ... no purple in mine...). So their track record (based on everyone's mass comments is that they have had a good month, followed by a so-so month, another good month, another so-so....I would just prefer a little more notice when they make changes ... have they ever come out and said, hey, we're raising the prices a little in the Secret Store... no ... they just left it to us to figure out. Wonder if they noticed a drop in their secret store orders this month and, if so, do they realize it is because we realized the prices were higher? It is my understanding that all of these little "tweaks" has been since they had an investment in their company. What I am wondering is where they doing this all along or is this a result of the investment in their company?


----------



## angismith (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GAH! It's SOOO tempting. I must remember how disappointed I always am with mystery boxes &amp; the slow shipping....

That $5 code is tempting .... but stay strong ... you could buy one of the polishes on your wish list for what you would be spending on the mystery box.........


----------



## angismith (Sep 11, 2013)

I wrote to Julep Customer Service on Monday. My packages finally moved from Memphis last night to my hometown post office. Coincidence? Julep wrote me back after they moved to my post office to tell me that they had moved. They said they will be making more changes in shipping over the next few months. I also complained LOUDLY on their FB page today and a few other people chimed in. I told them as long as their subscription service brought me more pleasure than stress, I would try to be patient.

Sep 11 01:20 pm (PDT)

Hello Angi,

Thank you for reaching out to us. We are always looking to improve our Maven program. We are a young company so we rely on our Mavens to let us know what we're doing right and what we can improve upon. We are happy to pass this feedback along, in fact we are hoping to make some changes regarding shipping over the next few months.

We have experienced some delays from orders placed over the holiday weekend. Both of your orders are currently in the care of USPS in Bruceton, TN tracking numbers: 9274899998451300071375 (9/1/2013) and 9274899998451300066500 (8/31/2013). 
We appreciate your patience as we transition and expand as a company. We look forward to improving your experience with Julep and hope you have a lovely day!

Maven Customer Service Team

1-877-651-3292
www.julep.com
Monday-Friday 8am-5pm PST
Saturday 9am-1pm PST
Sunday Closed


----------



## yunii (Sep 11, 2013)

I m surprise that they response to you so fast. I am still waiting for them to response to my email regarding order status and missing items from my secret store order.


----------



## superhans (Sep 11, 2013)

Did anyone order the mystery box and get shipping confirmation yet? Ordered mine early Monday morning but no tracking yet - a friend got her tracking info yesterday and ordered at same time. They do say up to five days, which technically gives them up through Friday, but I remember it typically going faster.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

What's sad is shipping takes so long we cant even wait for some to get their boxes to decide if we want them or not.  Come on Julep you have a warehouse in NJ now....I should get shipments in two days ...or how about you let me just pick it up.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone order the mystery box and get shipping confirmation yet? Ordered mine early Monday morning but no tracking yet - a friend got her tracking info yesterday and ordered at same time. They do say up to five days, which technically gives them up through Friday, but I remember it typically going faster.
 I ordered late on Monday and it still shipped on Tuesday.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


GAH! It's SOOO tempting. I must remember how disappointed I always am with mystery boxes &amp; the slow shipping....

Yeah, I was super disappointed with my first mystery box that I got last month but I still went for it this time! there's something about a code that's so hard to resist!


----------



## redjill (Sep 11, 2013)

I



> Has anyone received their secret store purchase yet?Â  My box has been in Hebron, KY and is marked ready for USPS drop off since 5:49am Sept 9th.Â  It is still not in route to the post office!!!?? I am really annoyed that it is not moving.Â Â  I ordered on the 1st and it was shipped on the 5th. Its one thing for packages to move slowly, its another thing to for them to sit idle for days.Â Â


 I just got it yesterday. It went quickly once it was shipped, but they didn't ship it for like four days. Whatever, I'm patient. At least I don't have to pay $7 like Sephora... And Sephora takes longer.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I Quote: Originally Posted by *AshY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone received their secret store purchase yet?  My box has been in Hebron, KY and is marked ready for USPS drop off since 5:49am Sept 9th.  It is still not in route to the post office!!!??

I am really annoyed that it is not moving.   I ordered on the 1st and it was shipped on the 5th.

Its one thing for packages to move slowly, its another thing to for them to sit idle for days.  





I just got it yesterday. It went quickly once it was shipped, but they didn't ship it for like four days. Whatever, I'm patient. At least I don't have to pay $7 like Sephora... And Sephora takes longer. 
You need to request a Sephora Flash invite. I paid $10 and get all of my Sephora orders within 2 days with free shipping for one year. 

https://www.sephora.com/profile/flash/authenticate.jsp?_requestid=143640


----------



## redjill (Sep 12, 2013)

> Hi Ladies, I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works. Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?


 Thanks for the code! That justified my purchase of the supernova box. Hope it has lots of shimmers. XD I spend about $40-$70 on polish a month these days. I used to buy mostly Sephora by OPI, but it seemed impossible to keep up with all the limited edition colors.


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yunii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Ladies,

I recently came across a $5 off promo code for Julep. it is BG74L8U. You do have to spend more than $20 but its perfect for getting the middle size mystery box because it brings the box to under $20. Hopefully it still works.

Just wondering, how much do you ladies spends on nail polishes each month? I realize I have been spending more than $100 a month since I started in May 2013.. this is bad isn't it?

Thanks for sharing the code.  I ended up ordering the Supernova Mystery Box.  I've never ordered mystery anything before, but curiosity got the better of me this time.  I decided that with Christmas coming up in 3 months even if I dislike everything I get they will all make good stocking stuffers for my girlfriends.

I also got the Mulled Wine add on, that is definitely for me


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 12, 2013)

I placed an order on 9/1.  It was given to DHL on 9/5.  It apparently departed Auburn, WA on 9/6 by truck and just updated as ready to give to USPS today, 9/12, in MD.  I'll let you know if I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Hipster (Sep 12, 2013)

I placed a (secret store) order on Sept 1 as well...but have not received any tracking/shipping email yet. Hmm. Sent a msg to their CS so we'll see what's going on!


----------



## angismith (Sep 12, 2013)

I placed Cosmic in my shopping cart. I used the $5 code. I got to the add-ons and did not like a single one. It was a long-enough pause to realize what I was contemplating and I backed the order out. Julep had me THISCLOSE to buying.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 12, 2013)

I caved. Got the Cosmic box with the mystery add on.  Of course with the DHL shipping it won't get here for three weeks and it will have all duplicates.  At least the nieces will be happy.

I really want somebody to say, "I told you so."   And remind me of this moment next month when I start waffling again.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 12, 2013)

> I placed Cosmic in my shopping cart. I used the $5 code. I got to the add-ons and did not like a single one. It was a long-enough pause to realize what I was contemplating and I backed the order out. Julep had me THISCLOSE to buying.


 Whew! That was close! On another note, I decided to try Karmen out today... I wasn't crazy about it on my swatch sticks, but now that it is on my tips, I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The new brushes are great. I can get full coverage on most of my digits. So far, I've tried 3 of the 5 shades I ordered in September, &amp; loved them all. Application was a breeze &amp; the wear time was exceptional. Maybe the shipping thing sucks, but I feel like their polishes are going in the right direction. Although I'm not going to be buying any mystery boxes, I will likely continue to get my Maven box each month.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 12, 2013)

I caved and got the cosmic box and mystery add on. Had a rough couple of days and decided to treat myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not that I need more polish this month. Haha.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any ideas about the mystery add on?? I don't see any single product that has a $36 value on the site.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 12, 2013)

Edited. I can't figure out how to do the spoiler box.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any ideas about the mystery add on?? I don't see any single product that has a $36 value on the site.

About that...



Spoiler



Someone posted this on Reddit


----------



## cari12 (Sep 12, 2013)

> > Any ideas about the mystery add on?? I don't see any single product that has a $36 value on the site.
> 
> 
> About that...
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Interesting! I'd be happy with that.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That stinks. I keep saying I'm done with julep, then the maven window opens &amp; I'm in love again. Sounds like an abusive relationship.





I'm pretty sure they changed the brush with the new packaging last month! I really like the new brush, too. As for the polish remover wipes, I liked them, too, but WAY too expensive. I actually do spend a little more and get Zoya remove plus, but julep's is ridiculous.

I didn't finish the survey either, although I should go finish it &amp; say, "Perhaps you should focus on KEEPING your Mavens instead of getting new ones."

I said exactly that as a reason why I wouldn't refer new people to Julep.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is useless since like most likely everyone on this thread has a Julep acct already, but this was the first post on my SB board today: 





This is basically the same promo Julep has had with free box + FS, but 500SB can be exchanged for a $5 Sephora e-gift card (or like 450 SB for an Amazon e-card) and they also have other different stores like Starbucks and Target... .and...yes....

Just thought I should share!


----------



## yunii (Sep 13, 2013)

Got this promotion today. http://www.julep.com/tgif.html If I didn't have colour from each set already, I would of gotten it. It's so hard to buy their deals without dups.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 13, 2013)

I just bit on the $7.00 Olivia. I had signed up for the Julep texts and they sent a code for 50 percent off your next color. I put in the code just playing around and it took off the total amount. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15.

http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html

Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 13, 2013)

> So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15. http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH


 Yep. This. I skipped the last three boxes &amp; still managed to get most of the colors I wanted really cheap a few weeks later. I ordered this + the Night Shades set for $ 19.98 with the $5 off code!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 14, 2013)

> So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15. http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH


 This stinks. I wish being a maven had more perks. We have to take a chance &amp; order colors that aren't accurately represented, so we should be getting the best deal. Having this set for $15 is like offering the 3 at add-on price ($4.99). If they are going to offer these deals, they need to either add another polish to each Maven box or lower the price.


----------



## flynt (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15.

http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html

Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH

Seriously? The 3 colors I wanted the most for less then the price of a box?  How is this supposed to be encouraging people to buy the monthly boxes?  This is pretty irritating.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15.

http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html

Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH

I got that in a text last night (mobile insider thingy) at around two am... I almost broke my phone clicking on BUY NOW so hard. haha. It said it was a Friday the 13th deal, so I was afraid it would be sold out or something. Those are literally the three colors I wanted most out of the whole collection, and the price is really good. So yeah. Happy girl right here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starletta8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Opened up the mailbox today and was puzzled by the presence of a small Julep box.

Dear Julep, I think it's time for us to break up.  I placed my Secret Store order so long ago that I forgot about it.


----------



## redjill (Sep 15, 2013)

So I ordered the Supernova Mystery Box. The next day it shipped (on Thursday). It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow on Monday. It seems that DHL does its job as long as it's only shipping down the west coast. Maybe there's a problem with some DHL warehouses messing things up. :/


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 15, 2013)

> So I ordered the Supernova Mystery Box. The next day it shipped (on Thursday). It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow on Monday. It seems that DHL does its job as long as it's only shipping down the west coast. Maybe there's a problem with some DHL warehouses messing things up. :/


 That's good news. Maybe since julep is adding an East coast warehouse we will begin to see some kinks worked out.


----------



## superhans (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm east coast and my box shipped sept 10 but is still in WA as of shipping status today...


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I ordered the Supernova Mystery Box. The next day it shipped (on Thursday). It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow on Monday. It seems that DHL does its job as long as it's only shipping down the west coast. Maybe there's a problem with some DHL warehouses messing things up. :/

Please post pictures when you get it. I ordered the cosmic one on Friday. I don't think it has shipped yet.


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Reece, Karmen, and Tatiana are on sale as a trio for $15.

http://www.julep.com/tgif/glitterati.html

Annoying. Somehow I get the message that Julep is trying to send is "don't buy a box, you'll find a better deal later!" SIGH

This pisses me off to know end... I maneuvered around and got the microglitters I wanted for $29.97. And 3 weeks later, they offer them to people who didn't even get a box for $15 ... WTH, Julep?


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2013)

> So I ordered the Supernova Mystery Box. The next day it shipped (on Thursday). It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow on Monday. It seems that DHL does its job as long as it's only shipping down the west coast. Maybe there's a problem with some DHL warehouses messing things up. :/


 Nope. The West Coast is not exempt. Mine disappeared for a week between the Auburn DHL and USPS points, right after Julep handed it over to DHL. I'm in Portland, pretty much a straight shot down the interstate. I used to make this drive at least once a month in just over two hours (and only got a speeding ticket one time in fifteen years!).


----------



## hiheather (Sep 15, 2013)

> Yep. This. I skipped the last three boxes &amp; still managed to get most of the colors I wanted really cheap a few weeks later. I ordered this + the Night Shades set for $ 19.98 with the $5 off code!


 $5 code?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 15, 2013)

> $5 code?


 BG74L8U will take $5 off a purchase over $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Sep 15, 2013)

> BG74L8U will take $5 off a purchase over $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ah! Thanks. I was hoping to snag the glitter trio with $5 off lol girl can dream.


----------



## moma238 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *superhans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm east coast and my box shipped sept 10 but is still in WA as of shipping status today...
Same here.  Julep was the first sub box I joined and loved because it was shipped when I ordered.  Waiting a week or 2 for it to show up makes me think about just spending the money on shipping with other companies to get stuff before I forget I ordered it.  I've been a huge Julep fan since I signed up in March, have gotten all my boxes and the mystery boxes but DHL shipping is having me change my mind.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This pisses me off to know end... I maneuvered around and got the microglitters I wanted for $29.97. And 3 weeks later, they offer them to people who didn't even get a box for $15 ... WTH, Julep? 

aw... angi. ): have you considered trading? it does take some effort but there will be people on the Julep swap group on FB to pre-sell the polishes each month they have for a certain amount, which will at least be cheaper than Julep's.......possibly most likely faster shipping too


----------



## hiheather (Sep 15, 2013)

Is there a special swap group you're talking about? I swear I see several people discuss fb swap groups for polish/makeup and I never find them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a special swap group you're talking about? I swear I see several people discuss fb swap groups for polish/makeup and I never find them.






https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/?fref=ts I believe this is the most active one?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a special swap group you're talking about? I swear I see several people discuss fb swap groups for polish/makeup and I never find them.





I use one called Ipsy Swap. Even though it's called Ipsy, everyone swaps everything. I found out about it a few months back, and I've actually been trading on there more than here since then.


----------



## hiheather (Sep 16, 2013)

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/247031492082531/?fref=tsÂ I believe this is the most active one?





> I use one called Ipsy Swap. Even though it's called Ipsy, everyone swaps everything. I found out about it a few months back, and I've actually been trading on there more than here since then.Â


 Thanks!!!! I joined the one linked and the most active members for the ipsy swap groups.


----------



## rainpetal (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I placed an order on 9/1.  It was given to DHL on 9/5.  It apparently departed Auburn, WA on 9/6 by truck and just updated as ready to give to USPS today, 9/12, in MD.  I'll let you know if I get it tomorrow.

Hasn't even been handed over to USPS yet.  I will definitely be complaining to Julep about this new shipping, it has been over 2 weeks since I placed my order.


----------



## AshY (Sep 16, 2013)

> Hasn't even been handed over to USPS yet. Â I will definitely be complaining to Julep about this new shipping, it has been over 2 weeks since I placed my order.


 That stinks. I had been waiting for my package to get transfered to usps but it just showed up Saturday. Maybe the same will happen for some still waiting.


----------



## superhans (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone have galaxy mystery box spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeti (Sep 16, 2013)

> Anyone have galaxy mystery box spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ther are a couple in the September Mystery Box thread =)


----------



## redjill (Sep 17, 2013)

> Nope. The West Coast is not exempt. Mine disappeared for a week between the Auburn DHL and USPS points, right after Julep handed it over to DHL. I'm in Portland, pretty much a straight shot down the interstate. I used to make this drive at least once a month in just over two hours (and only got a speeding ticket one time in fifteen years!).


 I seriously think everyone who's having problems with DHL needs to not only write Julep, but also complain to DHL. Mention the specific warehouses that are holding packages too long. They probably need a larger staff, or need to reevaluate their existing staff (someone's goofing off). If they get enough complaints they can't ignore them. Now, my problem seems to be that my mail person doesn't feel like delivering items on certain days, like packages. I haven't even gotten most of my magazines yet, and it's already September 17th. Looks like I need to write the postal service...


----------



## cari12 (Sep 17, 2013)

The thing with DHL, as I've learned from the Ipsy/DHL issues, is that the companies "rent" space on a pallet. So lets say Julep rents a portion of a pallet in each hub, well those pallets aren't going to move until they are full. So unfortunately this can mean that some packages get stuck in certain locations longer than others. I had two Ipsy subs for a while and they took different routes to get to me and some months one bag would get stuck for days while the other moved pretty quickly. It could be short staff or other issues but overall it is just how that shipping method works. It sucks for sure though!


----------



## AshY (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone seen this

http://www.julep.com/shop/nail-color/bon-voyage.html?utm_source=exacttarget&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=20130917_maven-retired-colors-sale

I also posted the link in the October thread.

I got Chelsea (backup), Vivien (x2) and Marion.

What did everyone else get?


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 17, 2013)

My Supernova Mystery box arrived today 







Spoiler











It's a lot of goodies for what I paid for it.  The polishes from left to right are:

Estelle, Clio, Joanna, Veronica, America, Lacey, Morgan, and Blakely.  Many pretty colors and just one dupe for me (Clio).  That been said, I almost exclusively wear creams so for me this is kind of a bust since there is just one cream, Veronica.  I also have taken a liking to Joanna and Estelle but I think I am going to have to set up a trade list for the rest.  As gorgeous as they are I'll probably never use them.  Obviously this is my own fault though for ordering a cosmic mystery box, of course it would be fun of sparkly things!

Has anyone tried the moisture mask yet?  Is it any good?



EDIT: Oopsie, I just realized that there is a September mystery box thread and that this probably should have gone there


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Supernova Mystery box arrived today 







Spoiler











It's a lot of goodies for what I paid for it.  The polishes from left to right are:

Estelle, Clio, Joanna, Veronica, America, Lacey, Morgan, and Blakely.  Many pretty colors and just one dupe for me (Clio).  That been said, I almost exclusively wear creams so for me this is kind of a bust since there is just one cream, Veronica.  I also have taken a liking to Joanna and Estelle but I think I am going to have to set up a trade list for the rest.  As gorgeous as they are I'll probably never use them.  Obviously this is my own fault though for ordering a cosmic mystery box, of course it would be fun of sparkly things!

Has anyone tried the moisture mask yet?  Is it any good?



EDIT: Oopsie, I just realized that there is a September mystery box thread and that this probably should have gone there 





XD Flowerfish, when/if you get the chance, my offer to trade some of my julep cremes for your sparklies is still up! if you like any of the colours I have.....


----------



## Flowerfish (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
XD Flowerfish, when/if you get the chance, my offer to trade some of my julep cremes for your sparklies is still up! if you like any of the colours I have.....

I'll check out your link right now, I remember you had some I liked!


----------



## yunii (Sep 18, 2013)

I tried to pick up Vivian with a few other colors because of the $15 off $40 promo but all the colors I want are sold out.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am surprise at myself but I held off on temptation. I only purchased my monthly box and was not pleased about the Trio sale. I may skip next month. I am kind of over polish for the moment. We will see what happens for Oct.


----------



## redjill (Sep 18, 2013)

> I tried to pick up Vivian with a few other colors because of the $15 off $40 promo but all the colors I want are sold out.


 Sold out?! Noooo!! I haven't even gotten paid yet! I have to wait till Friday. 8,(


----------



## redjill (Sep 23, 2013)

Phew. Okay, I shopped the Bon Voyage sale with my $15 off (so glad it worked! I usually have the worst luck with coupon codes). I ended up spending $41 anyway, and that was even with deleting some from my basket. Shouldn't have deleted Melissa, though. That one was gone fast. I got Erica, Glenn, Catherine (my mom's name), Marion, Sadie (now I have all the sea salts!), Lucky, and Portia. Wonder how many of those ill get as dupes later on. Lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Phew. Okay, I shopped the Bon Voyage sale with my $15 off (so glad it worked! I usually have the worst luck with coupon codes). I ended up spending $41 anyway, and that was even with deleting some from my basket. Shouldn't have deleted Melissa, though. That one was gone fast. I got Erica, Glenn, Catherine (my mom's name), Marion, Sadie (now I have all the sea salts!), Lucky, and Portia. Wonder how many of those ill get as dupes later on. Lol.

Enjoy your polishes!  Those are some great colors.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm going crazy with Julep's shipping, I've ordered stuff all month long, come home and check the mail... nothing. It's just wishful thinking hoping something will be there, shipping info says it's been in the same place in Washington for weeks. ugh. does everyone experience this? Is it always this bad? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelby333* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going crazy with Julep's shipping, I've ordered stuff all month long, come home and check the mail... nothing. It's just wishful thinking hoping something will be there, shipping info says it's been in the same place in Washington for weeks. ugh. does everyone experience this? Is it always this bad? It's driving me crazy.



 

It WASN'T always this bad--when they used USPS, their packages came incredibly quickly.  The problem is DHL.  I expect they are ultimately going to lose clients because of their switch to DHL, a.k.a. the Crappiest Shipping Method Ever.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greatbleuheron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It WASN'T always this bad--when they used USPS, their packages came incredibly quickly.  The problem is DHL.  I expect they are ultimately going to lose clients because of their switch to DHL, a.k.a. the Crappiest Shipping Method Ever.

This is my first time with them and I am so disappointed that I won't even get my first box and other orders in a timely manner. They need to fix this, it's so upsetting. I am so impatient, Julep get better so I don't have to break up with you before I get to experience anything!!! I love the colors, they are fabulous and unique.. ugh. I mean I learned to cope with Glossybox.. But I never have a late box problem with them. UGH SO FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## greatbleuheron (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelby333* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my first time with them and I am so disappointed that I won't even get my first box and other orders in a timely manner. They need to fix this, it's so upsetting. I am so impatient, Julep get better so I don't have to break up with you before I get to experience anything!!! I love the colors, they are fabulous and unique.. ugh. I mean I learned to cope with Glossybox.. But I never have a late box problem with them. UGH SO FRUSTRATING!!!

I completely sympathize!  My latest order from them took so long to get here I had forgotten I ordered it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MareNectaris (Sep 25, 2013)

Having shipping woes here too. I ordered the Glitterati set on the 14th and still waiting on a tracking number.


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have shipping info for 2/3 and my october box is still a pending transaction.This isn't as glorious as I imagined Julep to be. 



â€‹


----------



## autopilot (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelby333* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have shipping info for 2/3 and *my october box is still a pending transaction*.This isn't as glorious as I imagined Julep to be. 



â€‹
Remember they don't bill and ship October maven boxes until the 27th though...


----------



## shelby333 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Remember they don't bill and ship October maven boxes until the 27th though...

Oh that makes sense, I got the supernova mystery box and bombshell starter box. So I didn't know that the deadline was different from the billing on actual monthly boxes, thanks.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 25, 2013)

I skipped the box cause I could not decide.


----------



## redjill (Sep 26, 2013)

I got my bon voyage order on Monday. I had ordered it on Friday morning. It shipped so fast that I didn't even get a confirmation # on the DHL site, like it never existed. So why is DHL being so nice to me but so mean to everyone else?? It makes me feel guilty. : p


----------



## ta78 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my bon voyage order on Monday. I had ordered it on Friday morning. It shipped so fast that I didn't even get a confirmation # on the DHL site, like it never existed. So why is DHL being so nice to me but so mean to everyone else?? It makes me feel guilty. : p

My mystery box shipped in like 2-3 days with DHL and now my bon voyage order is taking forever. It shipped the 18th and now on the 25th it finally updated and says it's being sent back to sender because it's damaged. It is only one polish. And I am in Seattle so I am used to getting my orders in 2 days. Thankfully it is just a random polish I don't care much about, I'd be more frustrated if it were my monthly box.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow that really sucks. Hopefully they will express it to you or at the very least send it by USPS.


----------

